# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 3



## Rosie P

New home girls. Happy chatting!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix glad you've had such a lovely b/day  

SS So pro' here we come eh... the new SS tiger woods, could be a sideline in your politics quest eh?  , might look good on your resume too, just don't ask DH for reference... 
see its contagious... talking to yourself on the clomid thread, we all go that way eventually......   

Fi


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi 

You do make me laugh . What a thought, politics and golf! Sometimes I wonder if a qualification like that is all you need to be in politics. I have now had a few good suggestions for the  Raving Looney Clomid Girl Party. I should start making a list!   

I am slightly tempted to get in some secret golf practice so that the next time I play I am better than DH. That would be good, but unlikely. I am not very sporty, as compared to his cricket, footbal, golf and scuba diving. (oh I nearly forgot bowls - real cardigan sport, he is always the only one under 95!) I eat an awful lot of chocolate, I wonder if you can count that as a sport. I can get rather competative over chocolate, particularly when on clomid!  

Talking to myself again. Going to check out some of the rest of the FF site and come back later. Most of you seem to chat quite late.

See you soon

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi SS

Yeah its really quiet on here again tonight isn't it..... Im sat here with dye on my hair waiting for it to take, just keep popping on and off to see if anyones on here. Can you beleive I've let my DH do my hair, after all the crap I've given him too, pre menstrual-pre clomid at the mo' ........ poor bloke... (and hed say thats just him and the side effects he suffers from me   )  Hes a strong believer that men suffer overall more than women with clomid and pmt. Hey maybe we should set up a thread for our other halves, wouldnt it be funny listening to them all chin wagging about how they suffer, oh Im being evil  
Oh well off to take the dye out, will pop back and see if any of yous are about

FI


----------



## wouldloveababycat

For the second time today I typed a long post and my stupid computer shut my internet window down ..I very rarely get cross with people ...but computers       

I got 2 sets of lovely undies this morning ..so think I might go into work just in my underwear this week   ..they are so scrummy   ..I really hated my reflection in the mirror today   ...why does the weight go on so easily  .. I am sure it is since I have reduced my Met and been on clomid ..I seem to have ballooned   I even had this bizarre thought this morning ..god what if I was really pregnant ..as I seem to have put so much weight on round my lower stomach ..could just be bloating I guess .. even my elasticated trousers are getting tight .. I am sure I would feel pregnant if I was ..and there is the fact I have not had a positive test either   ...it would be a great reason to be a fatty tho  

I am sitting here thinking of what excuse I can give my parents for not going round for a barbecue tomorrow ..I really want to blitz my flat ...I am in the mood for a mega clear out ! it does the soul good to have a good clear out every now and then don't you think ? and I can plan the diet plan and do a big Tesco order.

I also need to clear all the baby stuff away that we have been given ..people mean well but it is starting to irritate me ..and I would rather not have it around until I have a BFP to go with it ! (not that I don't appreciate it cos I do ..but it feels like a constant reminder of what I have not achieved!) 

Nix ..I'm glad you are having a great birthday ..and lots of flowers that is cool ..every girl loves lots of flowers ..

Fi ... I love the way you talk to yourself hun .. makes me feel more normal  

Shooting Star ..Likewise hun ..we will def all make good raving loony candidates 

Rosie ...thanks for our new home hun   ..we can talk lots and lots all night long ...

Sukie ...You are def an honourary Clomid Chick hun ..and always will be ..but you will prob get lots of useful info off the IVF board too   just remember to come back and visit me    once in a while  

So you     lot .. crazy golf ..hey that sounds about the best game for us lot   ..that sounded good fun ..I would hit it everywhere but where it should go too  

Has anyone got anything fun planned for tomorrow ?
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Oh not again, keep losing my internet connection at a critical time. Lost my post again. Will try and remember what I said.

Fi

Wow you are brave, letting your husband do your hair. You could end up with green stripes, that is assuming you did not want green stripes! 

I think my DH would probably agree with yours. I would like to see them take clomid and remain sane. Letting them loose on their own thread could be scary, although probably very funny to read! 

You may have finished getting the dye out of your hair by the time I successfully post this.

Where are you all?

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

SS ...I keep having that problem ..perhaps we are creating too many crazy vibes and it is causing disruption on the internet  

Fi ...That is brave hun .. it is St Georges Day on Monday ..so is it red white and blue ?


----------



## Kiah

Evening!

Well I can't believe that I lead such an exciting life that I have spent both Friday and Saturday night on the internet    Must be getting old  

I dread to think what my DH would say about me.  When we got to the hospital the other day he bugged me so much I moved all the mirrors in the car so he spent the whole of the journey home (hour and a half) trying to get them just "so" again   Don't even know if I can blame it on the clomid as I was on day 26 and definately not pre-menstrual although he did get to sit and have coffee and a fudge donught while I had a close encounter with the dildocam (neither of us really like the idea of him being there while I am having the scan   I know!) so he probably deserved it  

Well I take my first clomid of the second cycle tonight.  Have started getting hot flushes at the thought of it    

SS - of course chocolate eating is a sport!!!  I have never been so fit in my life  

Fi - Wot colour you dying your hair  That is brave trusting your DH, at the mo mine would probably dye mine pink with blue tips    

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Matty

Yikes 3 new posts just as I was about to post...ok

Cat - Oooo!  I love new undies, just got my new copy of bravissimo catalogue in...I want soooooo much!!!!  Have ordered a bikini for my hols so just waiting for it to come so I can see how awful I look in it    I think I have about as much fun as you tomorrow - cleaning    I'd rather be at a bbq...although anyone who has to look at me in new bikini would be glad I'm not eating my body weight in charcoaled sausages


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cat

Must stop these crazy vibes, just lost another post.

Sounds like it could be interesting at your work on Monday  

I have felt rather bloated this cycle and put on some weight, although chocolate may have something to do with the latter!

If it is St Georges day Fi's hair needs to be red and white!

SS


----------



## Malteser Maiden

everyone

Can't do personals, as I'm a bit piddled, just finished off a bottle of champagne with DH (still celebrating our wedding anniversary).  I know I'm supposed to be leading a healthy lifestyle, but I decided to  it tonight.

Had a crap day, Bolton lost at the football today, so I've just sulked for 3 hours.  and DH back went at DIY shop this morning and he couldn't move      .  Last time he couldn't move for about a week, so fingers crossed this time.

Sukie-I think that's good news your starting so soon, please keep in touch with us all.

Fi-         Oh Fi I can't do anymore, I'm all unco-ordinated.  How did I guess you'd get the first post in on our new home.  What colour has the hair turned out?

Le- Love the puppy, is that a boxer, me and DH have been pondering a boxer, but we worry because of the hours we both spend at work, and it wouldn't be fair.

evening craxy cat, hope you've had a successful shopping day, and the BBQ tomorrow....just say NO.  Love you parents, but NO.

So SS are you going to stand as our president of the party?
MM
XX

OOOHHHHH I can't cope, evening Matty.


----------



## Kiah

Eveing MM, must say you sound like you are having a fun evening! Sometimes you just have to let your hair down and live a little too  Sorry the football lost!

SS - I am also having major probs with my internet connection and it keeps disconnecting itself and then failing to find my wireless connection (although has no problem detecting about 3 of my neighbours ). I have lots so many posts its just not funny









Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

MM ... you sound sozzled hun ..it does do you good to let your hair down once in a while ..and like I have heard other people say you can't put your life on hold .. 

Yes I think I will just say NO tomorrow ..as it will only irritate me that I havn't done what I set out to do this weekend.. hey maybe I can do the housework in my new pants  

Excuse the huge space at the end of this post ..the cat is entering again ..can't type but can enter lots of lines !

Fi I am looking forward to seeing a pic of your hair ..have some wierd visions going through my mind lol
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

OOh Cat blitz your flat.... hey your nesting  , thats another sign, maybe its a good omen .
I agree as for your parents "tell them, you got things to do" You work all week and your weekends for you too girl..
Just say your doing a spring clean...end of. (CLOMID POWER!!!)
Yep hes done me hair ok SS... Phew!! To be honest I was more worried earlier when I decided to do a top lip wax, and he was begging me to let him pull the strips off,(with a funny glint in his eyes) just after I'd had a go at him for
the umpteenth time today (pmt) 

OOOh!! MAtty HOW EVIL   ....... love it 
Hey were nearly clomid buddies, I start mine tomoz

[fly]Hey Im doing the chocolate thing too...Minstrels[/fly]
MM thanks for the  hope your DH's back is ok soon. Doh!! its just coincidence I got first post ( not cos Im every other
post anyway  ) hey I just like you guys 

Hi to everyone else

Fi


----------



## Malteser Maiden

maybe we can have two new pictures tomorrow

Fi with red and white hair

and you Cat hoovering in your new pants  

     

I'm just sat here eating a bunny as we chat, chocolate one girls don't panic
MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden

sorry to beg, but can someone get me off 197, really don't life that number, for some unknown reason its givng me the creeps


----------



## Kiah

Phew thank goodness you said chocolate I was starting to worry MM!!

 looking forward to tomorrows photos  

Fi -                                  lots of "jumpins" to my almost clomid buddy


----------



## Crazy Fi

Matty Im afraid I just used you and the mirror saga to my DH to show him Im actually not that bad after all..... oh shame on me  I reckon thats great that you did that ,very like my sick mischevous humour ... 

Oh MM youve had a few havent you, glad your enjoying, keep us amused its good for the soul   

Hey Matty cheers my A.C. buddy, I wonder if I can take all these   somewhere after this cycle and have them converted into bubbles


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am joining the diet thread .. got to get rid of some whale blubber ..reached the milestone of looking like one     so with the new haircut I am getting this week ..and starting the diet and the gym again ..heres to the new me ..soon I will be a dolphin again       (shame we can't just do this   )   would make it easier not to eat the yummy things that I keep eating

How many calories can I burn off hoovering in pants ? .. I am going to clean my windows and clean the skirting boards and move all the furniture and vacuum ..and wash the kitchen floor .. and clean out the fridge .. and blitz my bedroom ..and the bathroom ..and the study (can't see one available space in here !! well the one available space the cat is now lying on ) 

I am going to bag up all the baby stuff and get it ready to go into a lock up we have out of the way..ooh I am quite looking forward to it ..hopefully the weather will be good and I can put the music on loud and get to it in my undies   (this is me with my dusters   ) 

Ooh bunny eating .. I never liked rabbit as a child urgh .. living in the country we ate all sorts of wierd things that my Dad brought home   choc bunnies tho I could make an exception too ..but won't cos I will just turn more whalelike ..I am going to take a horrible pic of myself and put it on the fridge next to one of me last year when I was soooo much slimmer 

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

wheeze, groan...anyone got any oxygen handy









Fi - You could speak nicely to Tony and say they are bubble tokens, or else count up how many we have given you and then tell us how many you are "due" when you decide you want them as real bubbles <goes off in search of oxygen tank for then> Hope your DH appreciates you now


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Cat maybe you should put on something more than your undies when you do the windows, otherwise panties all day is a great idea.  I might join in tomorrow, although in laws are coming for tea, and it may put them off.  Oh well, I don't care.

Just got past the bunnies nose, not sure I can manage the whole body tonight, I might be sick (tmi).

Fi - we'll give you all the bubbles in the world, just let us know when and off we'll all go, click click clicking away
MM

Matty undies for you too tomorrow

God, I've got an image now of clomid girls all over the country walking about in their undies, shopping, in parks, at the gym, you name it, undies rule tomorrow.  Maybe that could be the uniform of the monster raving clomid party.  Oh I can't stop myself now.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ha ha ..well I was planning on wearing my new matching bra ha ha ..I do seem to be having hot flushes so it could be a good outfit ha ha .. won't get any complaints I am sure (actually my neighbour is a letch ..so maybe not ..    ..) 

I am going to have a mega shredding session as well .. ha ha ..I will prob get hardly any of this done ..but hey it sounds good ..and who knows .. get the stereo on a funky beat ..and do the cleaning workout  

Cat x


----------



## Malteser Maiden

we could go canvassing around the streets, with pretty pick rosette's stuck to our chests, bigger ones for you girls with the bigger (.) (.)ies, in our new panties.  Bet the Clomid girls would get move votes than the real monster raving looney party 

come on Fi, I feel the need to click


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh hun ..someone is probably reading your posts and wanting to send you luck not having read your post about wanting to keep the lucky number ..what is your next best lucky no. hun we will take you to that one !
Cat x


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Fi - who done that, remain calm and positive        

pick another number, I'll stay up all night to get you there sweetheart

         

can we go in chat room again, what do you think?


----------



## Malteser Maiden

fi - that was scary, as I'm a bit tipsy I left it to Cat & Matty to finish off.

Cat-Don't do lucky numbers, blow until your blue        

Matty, Cat & Fi - Shall we try chat room or not?


----------



## Kiah

Was just thinking we will be on part 4 by tomorrow at this rate  

I don't see how we can possibly be sad    must definately be funny!  Its the clomid, causes insomnia and the mood swings scare off friends so not good for social life.......or something like that anyways


----------



## Malteser Maiden

If we can all get in chat room, please can we try it again tonight, it got me soooo giddy last time, what do you reckon?

As Cat called it a couple of nights ago, we've all catch the "bubblitis" bug


----------



## Kiah

bubblitis  

I am pretty bad in chat - very slow   but would go in if there wasn't lots of people, ie just us...oh and you will have to put up with my replies being about half an hour out of date


----------



## Malteser Maiden

OK I'll give it a go,  Fi-when you get back from making the irish coffee come and find us in the chat room.  Cat is mooing again, so I may need some help     
Come on Matty, you can't be worse than me and Fi
XXXX


----------



## Kiah

Its taking ages and sayign beta tests page and to be patient (sorry to be what now    )  is this normal


----------



## Kiah

Nope, tried all Tonys suggestions but still can't get past beta test page


----------



## Kiah

Still not getting in, I just get a page saying beta test page or something like that and no matter how long I leave it it doesn't do anything    Have followed Tonys suggestions to other people but not making any difference.  Tried downloading java again but wont let me on the web page    Not very good at this am I    Will get DH to do something tomorrow when he is up so hopefully I can get in next time!


----------



## Malteser Maiden

go get him Fi, catch up soon.

I'm OK Cat, don't think i've got any chance of moving DH tonight, so happy to stay here and I'll sleep in tomorrow.

Matty-don't worry love, we'll stay here


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I need to go and get a drink I have not drank enough today  

Night Fi .. Luck is not in numbers it is with the fertility gods and we are praying to them for you x 
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Cold ovaltine!!! Yick!

My pooter was playing up too there, when I posted my last post it went blank and I had about a million open blank windows and it took forwever to shut them all before I could do anything then when I tried to get back it the site looked all wonky   Back now though!!


----------



## Kiah

camp coffee  

Hey I have just swallowed my clomid tablet, do you think I would just throw it back up if I had it swimming about in irn bru WKD  probably...oh well never mind  

Ooooops maybe we did


----------



## Kiah

You'd never guess we were married tonight I was at on here while he was sat on his computer with his headphones on listening to the cricket    you can't beat a little communication


----------



## Guest

Wow I don't post for one day and you've started a new thread and got to page 11  I'm gutted i was awake and thinking of going on late last night but didn't think anyone would be on 

Crazy Fi I'm not dying just starting IVF "And am signing everything crazy Fi from now on in sukies clomid memory ... you go girl " Good luck on the higher dose

Cat you'll never get rid of me I've got your number 

Thanks for all the well wishes any way you don't loss me yet I'm still a clomid girl till the witch gets me (probably next wk end) but still hoping it may work this time as it would save a hell of a lot of $$$$ 

Le welcome back 

Right here's a fertility dance for us all (let me just roll up my sleeves)

[fly]    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
    
     
     
     
     
    
    
    
    
    
     [/fly] 
Sukie


----------



## flower le

Hi girls 

I got a little confused when we moved but have figured out now that I changed my settings so that the new posts are first not last!! Stupid moo - I didn't think of that! 

You girls can really chat!!   I was only away for a day watching some lads hit each other (UFC in manchester) and we are already on 11 pages! 

Anyway because I'm thick and confused by the posts no personal ones at the mo - I will try and read it all to catch up I promise.  

My puppy is the dark one of the 2 and he's an english bulldog.  We are lucky to work from home so we are always going to be with him.  I must admit I am already starting to spoil him and we don't even have him yet.   What will I be like with our baby (fingers crossed)  

I am trying not to think about the op  so am actually ok but I must admit I have found myself having the odd panic attack thinking about waking up again!!!   I must be   

Anyway Sukie You can't get away from us anyway so you might aswel just admit it and come and visit us all the time.  Hope   doesn't turn up for you hun.   

And      to everyone!! I don't want to blow them cos I don't want to mess with lucky numbers and all - I don't have any lucky numbers myself but I would like my number to have a 18 in it because the 18/11 was the day I met the beautiful love of my life so that has to be a lucky number right.    

God don't tell him or his head will be massive!!  

Speak to you all later girls 

Le


----------



## Malteser Maiden

there you go flower - 218, hope that's lucky for you.  I can't stay on much today, my in laws have just arrived for tea.  Do you have a date for the Op? then we can all send you             at the right time.

MM


----------



## flower le

Thank you - I have great feelings about that number! Oh my word it's that easy to get a lucky number 

My op is on the 4th June so a little while yet.  #

Have a good tea 

Le


----------



## Shooting star

On my word. It has taken nearly an hour to catch up and I was on here less tha 24 hours ago. Really can't seem to keep up with all that was said. Lasting memories after an hour of reading are

*Poor Fi and her lucky number . Glad it is sort of fixed, it may take a while to get you to 11111.

*Cat spring cleaning today in her underware.

*Poor Matty (or was it MM) being stuck outside the chat room< it always happens to me

*Someone eating a rabbit which was a bit distressing until i realised it was chocotate!

*A Cat having pigglets> Probably the most scary thought!!!

Glad you all had so much fun

SS


----------



## Guest

Le your puppy is gorgeous 

Hi SS how are you doing today?

Hi MM 

Cat put some clothes on and stop showing off your new undies 

Crazy Fi where are you 

Kelly come back soon x

I have sent all lots of bubbles sorry if I muck anything up!


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Sukie

I am having a good day> except for the fact that my computer is playing up again> Every time i press full stop or comma i get > Had a peaceful day as DH went scuba diving in some lake somewher> I decided it was an adventure i could live without! We are going to friends for dinner tonight so that should be good> Hope you are ok

SS


----------



## Guest

I'm good thanks just taking it easy today  Have a lovely dinner x


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Sukie

DH has returned and fixed the computer in about 30 seconds!

There are not many people around at the moment are there. I guess they are all busy. I wonder if Cat has put her clothes on yet!

SS


----------



## Guest

At least men have their uses


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies ..You will be glad to know I kept my clothes on all day    .. I woke up with a blinding headache ..so did some cleaning/tidying up very gently ..and didn't get as much done as I hoped but still pleased I managed to do some with my migrainy head .. I think it must be the clomid as I rarely get headaches and have had several over the past weeks ..

Did a jam packed full dustbin bag full of shredding too ..glad to get it all out of the way as it was getting on my nerves .. I wish they wouldn't send you so much rubbish through the post ..in fact I may see if I can opt out of getting bank statements etc as I tend to view it all online anyway and you can print off from there if necessary..it is such a waste. 

Glad to see Sukie back on here ..she will always be a clomid girly x

Men do have their uses .. to play rugby in short shorts so I can drool at their legs  

Le you puppy is a cutie .. it is nice to have a 'baby pet' to care for. 

There are teenagers round the back of my house drinking bottles of wine ..so my cat won't come in as they have blaring music and it is scaring him    (he acts tough but he is a bit of a scaredy cat really!) 

My friend whisked me to Ikea too in Milton Keynes for a whistle stop tour ..I got some great place mats which are really bright and trendy colours and I am going to put them on my wall in my kitchen when I paint it .. as they match the circles in some fabric I have found for a blind .. I fancy a zingy kitchen .. duck egg blue walls with touches of zing !

I could just go to sleep now ...really sleepy with that sunday feeling
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Bloody hell you girls had a good nights chatting there   

Just taken me about an hour to catch up and now DH is screaming up the stairs for me to come down and talk to him !

Will have to pop back tomorrow and chat to you all then.............hmmm, wonder if we'll be on Part 7 by then ?!?!     

Before I go - can I ask you girls a question.  Think DH has got thrush (sorry if TMI), do any of you know if my being on the Clomid and the change cm or whatever could have caused it ?!  Feel so bad for him  

Speak to you all tomorrow. 

Nix


----------



## Nix76

Sorry - me again.  Meant to say this in previous post....

I was out last night with group of friends for birthday and heard someone mention about one of our friends being pg, so I piped up with "oh, I didn't know, that's great" and it turns out that EVERYONE knew (even my bil and sil who now live in Toronto and who I spoke to this morning!) and decided not to tell me!!!  Made me feel like I'm being treated as a leper or something and that they are all talking about me not getting pg after being married for 5 years or something.    

Sorry - just needed to let that out!  Tried ranting at DH and he just said "oh well, I never knew either - don't worry about it" !!!  MEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon all!

Hmmm too much irish coffee me thinks Cat!!!  Hope the head is better soon. Actually I found I got splitting sore headaches in my first cycle of clomid  

Nix - Poor DH with his itchy "bits" have you had thrush as well? its just so easy to pass it on to them, poor souls    I get it all the bloomin' time and just treat DH at the same time with the oral capsule and the cream as well if he is very bothered.  Poor man its just one thing after another being married to me  
      
      Can't believe your so called friends never told you about the pregnancy.  Thats appauling!  I take it they know you are having problems? they should have taken extra care to tell you sensitively  

Le - Your puppy is soooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!

SS - Like your summary of what was said last night  

Sukie - Cheers for the fertility dance! Hope it works for you too and you wont be needing the IVF but at least its all set up if you do need it.  

Well I have done cleaning, cleaning and a wee bit more cleaning today but I did keep my clothes on you will all be happy to know.  Did have a rather nasty experience with a spider today, was making my bed and puting a cuddley Eeyore on it when a big hairy spider came off of it, ran over my hand and onto the bed     EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was horrible and can still feel the tickle of its legs on my hand now  

Oh well suppose I better go as not finished yet....

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

suskie I know your not bl**dy dying    your comment did make me laugh though! .. but your leaving us and i was just grieving for your loss on the 
clomid board  ,at the same time as being happy for you 

Just reading through hi all will catch yus in a bit


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sing please!!

 Chorus 
Im all going on a summer holiday,me my DH and the damn witch too
Rain and clouds on the bl**dy weather page 
what oh what can we get up to

 

Im going where the suns not shining, 
im moaning when i should be smiling
im crapping about the airplane,
im on clomid so I gotta licence to... ooh

Im all going on........​ [/center]


----------



## Guest

Crazy Fi I'm glad I made you laugh, how long is it now till your hols?

Le Nix I've had the thrush all this cycle and given it to Dh He went all red and itchy  but I gave him some of my cream and his has gone but when I went for my chlamydia test on Thurs the nurse said I still had it and it was all the way up .

Matty Can you take the tablet in the tww or should I wait for the  to come first?

Cat Have a good little nap x zzzzzzz

* La la la la la summer holiday,
la la la la la summer holiday*


----------



## Kiah

Sukie - Take it you are asking about the tablet for thrush - you can't take it during pg so I would avoid in 2ww, I have always been advised by GP and chemist that the pessary is safe to use in pg and so 2ww!  Its a B****R isn't it   

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi is going on her summer holiday ..she will have a lovely time its true ...
she won't worry bout the plane crashing ...because its unlikely toooo
Fi is going on her summer holiday ...and we will miss her tooo ..but we'll try not to be blue..

Hope Fi has a lovely holiday ..witch in the baggage .. hubby there too ..
if  my cat doesn't stop entering when I'm typing ..I might go loopy loo..

..La la la la la laaaaa


----------



## wouldloveababycat

If someone can save me from the odd number ...I will be forever grateful


----------



## Guest

Yep Matty Sorry i was talking about thrust tablets, that was what I was thinking thanks x

Your already sorted Cat


----------



## Guest

*where is everyone tonight? *


----------



## Crazy Fi

Its tomorrow suskie,  

Cat            what can i say ........ me speechless?

Gosh you lot will be able to get a word in for a whole week    gonna miss you guys     (I know Suskie Im not dying only going on hols!! ok ok!! )

Hope I come back to some BFP's


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok guess I missed you all.. see yous in a week   xx

Crazy Fi


----------



## Rosie P

OMG girls ................................. 11 pages - you're going to get me shot!   I think smacked bums are in order all round - who wants to be first  Seriously though, I'm sorry but going to have to delete the small chit chat posts or we could get in schtuk. Thanks for trying to get in to the chatroom and saving the server. Matty, are you still having problems? I'm not very knowledgable about the chatroom, but if I can help with the problem I will - let me know and I can ask someone who is not as   as me!

Well, girls hope you've all had a nice weekend? DH had to go back to Blackpool on Friday for an appointment so I went with him and we stayed over at my parents'. Good job too as the guy forgot about the appointment  . Mum and I went to find a joke shop to look at wigs, but the one we went to was a party supplies shop. She ended up getting a tinsel palm tree (in pink) and an inflatable limbo pole, and I got an inflatable saxophone. She knocked over a helium balloon and then stood there apologising to it  . She hasn't even got an excuse - it's not like she's on Clomid or anything! Then Saturday morning we went to a great place that does a good choice of cheap wigs. Mum got an 80s rocker wig and I got a goth wig and a Lilly Savage wig. We both have really good wig collections and are going to a wig party on 5th May, so looking forward to that.

Well, sorry for no personals but it's impossible to catch up with all of the   Hope you all had a great weekend and I'll catch up with you all soon.

Take care.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Fi, hope you have a great holiday.


----------



## Nix76

Morning my clomid lovlies   

How's everyone doing today ??

Matty & Sukie - thanks for the answers about the thrush. I haven't got it or had it yet and have kept my legs crossed since his first symptoms - have packed him off to the docs today, so hopefully he'll be sorted soon.  Is this common with the Clomid then ?  Why would it affect him and not me ?!?!?!  Do feel sorry for him - you know what boys are like with their "crown jewels" - he looks so sorry for himself !   (sorry DH - know it;s not funny!)

Sukie - a few of our friends know that we've been trying for ages, but only 1 couple know we've started Clomid. Maybe I'm just being paranoid about it, but would hate to think that our friends start to treat us differently cos we've not got kids yet or something!  Oh whatever, am gonna think that it's their problem and not ours!  Sod 'em !!!!

Fi - guess you've already left us now - hope you have a fab holiday!

Rosie -   at you and your mums wigs!  What the hell is a wig party all about ?!?!?!

Hmmmm - did I get you all ?!  Sorry and HELLO to any/everyone I missed out  

Nix xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya everyone,

                    Im gutted that i missed out on all your chatting over the weekend,sounded like fun! Boy and you can chat.

        Hope that your all doing ok? 

                  Ive just had a phone call from work because i didnt go in yesterday,  She spoke to me like dirt,ive never had a day off and never been late so stuff her. 

        Fi hope you have a great holiday hun.xxx


----------



## Tigger07

Hi everyone
      hope you are all ok, sorry have nt been around for a while got married at the weekend up in gretna green, had a fab time. Anyway had my first scan last thursday ( the 11 day scan ) 3 folicals 1 is 11 m and the other 2 are 8m got to go back tomorrow for another to see if they have grown, fingers crossed.  

                                                Tigger07xxxxx


----------



## Nix76

Hey Tigger!!

Congrats on being a newly-wed hun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nix.


----------



## Tigger07

Thankyou nix very much.  :- 

                                  Tigger07xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

To see Tiggers Wedding pictures  

CLICK HERE​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Congratulations Tigger    ..you need to change your profile now hun ..as you are no longer waiting to be married   ...hope you get a great wedding present of a  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie ...We are officially punished   ..didn't realise there was a restriction on how much we could   .. but guess it makes sense if we can use the chat room ..you are quite scary when cross Rosie    .. we will try and be good in future   ...and we will beware of the     

Muchious apologies      
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

CONGRATULATIONS TIGGER,HOPE YOU HAD A FANTASTIC DAY HUN.


----------



## flower le

HI everyone

Congrats Tigger    I hope you had a lovely day and that you dget your   soon.  

Max - Don't listen to the nasty lady.    I totally know what you mean.  When we started all the ttc stuff I was quite ill but docs didn't know why.  I use to pass out in work all the time and my boss just said "do you think that you can actually do something today?  There is no point you being in if you sit there watching your phone ring"  As it turns out it was stress of working in a horrible place and ttc because as soon as I resigned I felt much better.  I'm so glad I did though because there is no chance that she would have given me time off for all the scans, appointments and blood tests.  Just try to remember that your job is just a means to an end!!   Hope it all works out for you hun.   

I hope you all don't go onto the chat room cos I still can't get on!! I don't think it likes me.   

Speak to you all later cos I'm off to the inlaws for tea and to see my baby neices.   

Le


----------



## Nix76

Been very quiet on here today!

Well, DH been to the docs and he has got thrush - poor man, he's mortified!  Even though I've got no symptoms I guess I'd better treat myself - is it safe to take thrush meds when on the 2ww 

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You can use the pessaries hun ..but not sure about the tablets ..it does seem to be more common but whether that is because you are having more sex ttc and it irritates the natural balance of things ..or whether it is to do with the clomid it is hard to tell ..I have had thrush a couple of times since being on clomid .. it is horrible ..it is def best to treat both of you whether you have signs or not sometimes it is not obvious ..but if hubby has it likely that you have too..
Hope it clears up soon hun 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Thanks cat - will pop to chemist on way home from work (if this boring day ever ends.......) and get some cream!

God, the things we all put up with ttc     

DH did make me laugh though - he called me after his docs appointment and went off saying "i didn';t sign up for this - I thought it'd be wall to wall sh*gging for me and that's it, not you being a psycho and me having to rub cream in my bits".


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha ..they don't think they get off that lightly surely    
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

He certainly don't now !


----------



## Rosie P

Hey, girls.

Cat, I wasn't cross really. I just don't want my Clomid girls getting into trouble. Apparently it's when people are posting really quickly and continuously (i.e. small posts) that can crash the server, so we just have to be a bit careful. Wasn't meaning to be scary 

Flower, what's happening when you try and get in? Do you have Java? Maybe this will help? : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

Nix, we got to this great party every year where they have live music and lots of great food and loads of people I've known for years, and this time they requested everyone go in a wig - so sounds like it will be even more fun this year! I'll have to post some piccies of my new wigs for you all to laugh at. 

Tigger, congratulations on your marriage hun. Lovely pics too. 

Hope you're all well girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi le flower,
                Thanks for that lovely message hun.

              They just dont realise what your going through and talk to you like s**t.
                  Nasty people 

              This waiting and waiting is making me stressed and upset.I saw someone from work 2day and she said they could av killed you for not going in,i was that angry i said i dont really care!xx

            How are you anyway? xx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

Congrats MRS TIGGER  love your photos.

Crazy Fi hope you have a good one x

Hi Cat 

Nix hope you and dh get sorted, I'm going to wait for AF then I'll sort me 

Hi to everyone x

Sukie


----------



## flower le

Hi max I'm fine - just been to the inlaws for tea and got to hold my baby neice although she was sick on me!!! Her big sis is so cute with her (shes 4) Just makes you think how great it would be to be there yourself you know?  

Anyway little    at the mo because i don't know if you saw all this in my previous post (sorry if you did) but they upped my dose to 100mg but even though I had lots of pain in my left side there was no sign of mature fols.  Well I excepted all that and got over it.  I started looking forward to having my opp (ovarian drilling) but the pain hasn't stopped.  I know some people ovulate at day 21 so I can't help hoping that I'm going to ovulate this month after all.  Maybe I should just except that it's not going to happen this month!!  

Sorry for stressing at you.  How are you feeling now?  I hope you are feeling better.  

Rosie - I will have a look at that link and let you know.  

Le


----------



## flower le

How you holding up Sukie?  Is the waiting driving you mad?  Heres some   ,    and   for you hun and some   

Here's some for you too max         

And a couple for everyone else       

Le


----------



## Kiah

Evening all

Ooooooooops did get a bit confused as to why our thread had shrunk...already applologised, eh Rosie   Hopefully I will be able to get into chat next time!!!

Rosie - Never heard of a wig party before    Sounds halarious, look forward to seeing photos    

Re the thrush thing,  I am afraid I am a bit of an expert      I have had it without showing any sympotms at all before and the only reason it was found was because my gnae was swabbing for other things...all in all sinse that was all they found I wasn't overly worried but just goes to show you can have it without knowing    Bodies!!!  Sukie - If you are feeling not so good then ask your chemist as you don't necessarily need to wait for 2ww, apparently thrush is also common in pg   Typical  

Nix - Read your DHs thoughts off to my DH and he could only agree.  Just as well our DHs need us  
Bit hey, they don't get the dildocam so what they complaining about! 

Tigger - Don't know is we have "chatted" before - you were probably away being married    hope you had a fab day.  I love Gretna Green but have never been married there    as Cat says, hope you get the ultimate wedding pressie   Hope the follies have grown by tomorrow    

Crazy Fi - Gonna talk to you anyway even though you are not here as thats the crazy clomid thing to do    Hope you are having a good holiday, missing you already  

Max -   Oooooo your work!  Workplaces just don't know when they have got a good employee do they    

Flower le -    Babies like to be sick on me too....hmmmmm maybe shouldn't take tonights clomid, see a messy furture in sight!!!    Glad you had a good time!  How big are your follicles?  When did you last have a scan?

Anyway best go...

Hope everyone is doing fine  

Matty


----------



## flower le

Hi matty 

Don't you dare not take it   Anyway as long as it doesn't land on your clothes it'll be ok.  I have learnt my lesson to always use a bib on her now I've had a baby refresher lesson.  

Anyway had my scan on day 12 and she didn't say how big they where to be honest.  I know it's a long shot but I can't help wondering.  

Anyway hope you are ok hun  

Le


----------



## Kiah

Hi Le

I always ended up taking a clean top around to folks house when I knew I would be holding babies    Oh don't worry I will be taking it, spent the whole of Coronation Street going "awwwwww" at baby Holly, poor DH wanted to throw something heavy at me  

I think it is human to wonder about the long shots, mad huh, most women ovulate most months and we think of ovulating as a long shot  

I'm fine ta, thanks for asking.  Hope you are doing ok as well and not feeling too down about things, sorry if that sounds like a stupid thing to say    Have heard good things about the ovarian drilling as I did do a bit of research into it as my ovaries are in a bad shape and have been refused clomid in the past due to this  so when I went to my last appointment I wanted to be armed with EVERYTHING!!!!!  Hope you are planning on sticking around here even on your clomid break  

Matty

PS I'm still Matty no mates too as I can't get into chat either!  I'm sure we will both be in soon


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals, it's hard to keep up. I have worked an extra long day today, 7.30am - 8.30pm! Really tired now and in again at 7.30 tomorrow morning. Hope you are all feeling well and curing your ailments.

SS


----------



## flower le

No Matty it's not a stupid thing to say hun   I'm ok - holding in there - I must admit being in the egyptian river (denile) helps   I just try not to think about it but it's not that easy especially as everywhere I look women are pregnant.  I thought it would be so hard when the babs was born but it was actually harder when my SIL was pregnant.  Now the babs is here I just love her I don't think of her as a baby but just my niece.  Mad isn't it and it is true that so many people take it for granted that they will have kids - I know I did.  Spent so many years of my life taking the pill which hid the fact there was a problem.  Anyway on that sad note ....  How depressing am I?  

What is happening with you now?  Are you carrying on with the clomid for a while.  I am planning on sticking around - I did think about having a break from it all when I found out it wasn't working for us but I missed chatting to you all.  I think it really helps and I just have to remember that.  

Cheers hun by the way.  Your message really ment a lot to me.  

Le


----------



## max_8579

Hiya le flower,

                  The pain can be so confusing! I was getting pain early in my cycle so thought i had ovulated.Then i got the pain a few days later,and now ive got a really bad pain on my left side that really hurts,its scary i dont know whats going on.

I wish i could see inside now. xx


----------



## flower le

You are singing to the choir Max      I really wish that I had one of those teletubby teles right now.  I'm sorry you are having the pain.  Are you having scans?  Well I only really have pain on the left side so I have really horrible thoughts that the right isn't working!!   

It crazy isn't it.  I hope you feel better soon hun


----------



## Kiah

Hi Le

Yep I am staying on clomid for just now anyway, never really got much response to 50mg last month after all the hype they gave me about my huge risk of overstimulating    whatever!!! so I was told to take 50mgx5 days again now (even though not had AF) as that would mean I had about 75mg in my system so hopefully it will do something    Dunno feeling very deflated    I suppose I was all happy and opitimistic when I started my first cycle and then when nothing happened my bubble kinda burst a little   thats life I suppose.  I also popped the pill for 10 years before ttc, what a waste of time and NHS resources    Oooooops think I am just as depressing - no wonder we are not getting into chat    Glad to hear you are sticking around  

SS - 7:30 - 8:30 - No wonder you don't have the energy to do personals    I'm surprised you have the energy to switch the pooter on!  Do you always work such long days?

Anyway I suppose I best go to bed to as half asleep and keep typing things in wrong  

Matty

Max - You posted while I was typing    I am getting some period pain now even though it is techincally day 4 although I am not having an AF if that makes any sense, hoping its just the clomid as so worried I am bout to see AF    Windows would be fab, we could maybe put installing windows for women who want them on the NHS when the "Crazy Knicker Checking Clomid" Party is elected


----------



## max_8579

Hiya le flower,
                  No im not having scans,thats what makes it so worrying.x

            Hiya matty,

          I dont usally get af apart from when i take provera like last time,i get af a few times a year normally.x


----------



## flower le

Sorry to hear it's not going well for you Matty.     I know what you mean when your bubble bursts when I went for my first months scan and the nurse said everything was great and it would be unusual not to ovulate I thought it was all good.  Then my blood results where a little low and now 100mg hasn't worked at all!! I felt like I was hit by a train.   I'm sending you lots of    and   hun.  I really hope this is your month.  Night and god bless

Max - Have you had a word with your docs?  Maybe you should hassle them for the scans.  I know that I haven't had a good run but at least I know for defo whats going on.  It's the closest to a tele I have right now.  Here's some    for you. 

Le


----------



## max_8579

Thanks le flower i think i will do that.
                      Heres a big   for ou too hun,hope everything goes well for you. 

                Same for you matty good luck hun.xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning  

How;s everyone doing today ?

Find it hard to keep up with the nighttime chat, so will attempt personals but might be a bit rubbish!

Max - hope you find out what's going on soon hun.  What CD are you on now ??  I agree with the other girls - try and hassle your cons into giving you scans so you know what's happening in there!

Le - I only get pains one one side too, but weirdly I think it's the side that I;m not ov'g from - the pcos side  

Matty - thanks for that, think I will get myself treated too just in case I have it with no sympoms!   at the DH's - do they really think we would let them get off so easily when we have SO MUCH to contend with ?!?!  I got home from work last night and he was laying on the sofa looking SO sorry for himself - all big eyes and pathetic looks!  My God, imagine if they had to have scans and injections and all the rest of it every month   

SS - WOW, that;s a long day!  You must be knackered hun !!!

Right - did I get everyone   

Not much going on with me really - am CD21 today and I feel really normal.  Absolutely shattered tho - fell asleep on sofa last night at 8.30pm !!

Sat on the train this morning opposite a VERY pregnant girl who was sat there rubbing her tummy the whole way.  Only just about managed to stop myself from blurting out to her "you are SO bloody lucky you know"!!    

Nix


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies,

I wondered if i could join you lovely bunch?

Just got back from hospital. Cons was very nice and prescribed me clomid for 2 cycles. Can start taking today as its second day of af. I have to take them through to day 6. Im back to see cons in 8 weeks to see if has any affect on my cycles, if not he is going to refer me for ivf.

I dont feel very positive at all, not sure why. It might be as ive convinced myself its never going to happen so clomid wont work. Ivf is a big thing and as soon as he mentioned it i was scared. I think its cuz thats the final step and if that doesnt work where do we go from there? I also have to keep taking metformin.

Anyhoo im off shopping now up merry hill so ill pop back later and say hi

Huggles
Nikki xx

P.s hiya nix, hows things with you? how are you getting on with the clomid?


----------



## Nix76

Hi Dakota !!

Good luck and welcome to the crazy world of Clomid !!!  I really hope it works for you hun   

I'm on my first clomid 2WW at the moment and am now starting to analyse every little twinge    I've found the clomid OK actually - not had too many side effects and I produced a good sized (apparently !?) follicle so hopefully it'll work for me.  I'm finding it very hard to be positive too though, so can understand how you're feeling.  I think after ttc for so long with no joy, I've begun to think that it;ll never happen, but there are so many stories on here of girls who have got their BFP with the clomid that it does give you hope!    

Look forward to catching up with you and if you need a chat or anything, just shout!

Will blow you some bubbles for extra luck !

Nix


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi Dakota,

I'm a Clomid chick who has just been referred for IVF so I can completely understand the panic! I am on my 4th Clomid cycle with 2 more after this and then no more!

Fingers crossed for you and best of luck!

Karen x


----------



## flower le

I have just lost my post!!!! 

Anyway here goes again.  My DH is leaving me for a night to go and see his mates but to be honest I'm trying to find something to do (other than think  ).  I can't believe I'm bored just cos he's not here!!   It's not like he does a   round the house or anything.  

Hi Dakota You're very welcome hun.  I've just done my 2nd clomid cycle but am going for an opp now before the next lot so I know how you feel.  I do have days when I think nothing will work,  but they pass and then you realise that we just have to go about things in a different way.  And just remember hun that you are not on your own we all know how you feel on here and there is always someone to shout scream laugh or cry with.  

  and   for you all 

Le


----------



## Keri

hi all

Can I join you?

I'm due to start Clomid again next month (or maybe the month after, we haven't decided yet!)

I have PCOS and already have a little Clomid baby son, Brody who is nearly 20 months old, concieved on my 2nd cycle of Clomid 150mg (1st cycle 100mg) and was the first time I'd ovulated for years!  Just thought I'd mention that to give you all hope.

We now hope for a sibling for Brody and are due to start the rollercoaster of ttc again but just have to wait for AF to rear her ugly head (am on day 9 at mo) 

Have 6 cycles of Clomid ahead of us and if no BFP then we go back to see our consultant and take it from there.

Hope to get to know you all soon

Keri xx


----------



## flower le

Hi Keri 

Welcome to you hun..  It's so nice to see that the crazy drug does work!! Your son is beautiful.  I see from your notes that you have had ovarian drilling which is the next step for us.  I'm a little (ok a lot) worried but it obviously works!   I hope that you find this site a help I know I do.  

  and    to you and I'm looking forward to getting to know you.  

Le


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. sorry some of you are feeling down at the moment..   it would be nice to have that window (I would vote for that!) .. it is really hard not to analyse every feeling and worry a lot ..I am a lot more laid back this cycle after having a cycle off ..I think the clomid sends you so   ..it is good to regroup sometimes. 

I am on day 14 and still waiting for a positive ov test .. I am tempted to phone the hospital to see if they will scan me just to indicate where I am in my cycle ..as I have pretty long cycles 38 days ..it is a real guessing game when I ovulate and because we are using a donor we have to be very organised!

Crazy Fi ..we will talk to you anyway hun even tho you are probably sunning yourself and having a whale of a time ..we miss you  

Welcome newbies ..hope you get lots of luck with clomid    it would be nice to have a rush of BFP's 

Good Luck to everyone else too      
Cat x


----------



## flower le

Hi Cat 

I think that a quick call to the docs can't hurt.  It would be handy to just put your mind at rest as to where you are at.  How are you anyway hun?  Hope you are well.  Here's some    for you.  

Le


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Really constipated  and still having headaches nearly every day ...but apart from that wierdly positive 

Thanks for the   sending some your way too hun [fly]       [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## flower le

Well thats a good thing hun (well maybe not the constipation or the headaches) but the positive thoughts.     I must admit I use to have headaches too.  Must be a side effect - now its the stupid counter thing on my notes that I can't get right today!!    Glad you are all good.  

Le


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I figure soon one big   and I will have lost loads of weight  
Cat x


----------



## TLZ

Hi everyone

Is it ok if I join in aswell ??

I had clomid for several months last year but it didn't work so I have just had Ovarian Drilling and am now on first month of Clomid and Met.

I got a lot of headaches with it but that was about all really ...

I have heard positive   things about the drilling so I'm trying to stay hopeful that it really COULD work this time around ... when you have had so many, many months of BFN it gets hard to BELIEVE in yourself ... I know you all know the pain ...  

I'm trying all sorts this time, supplements, reflexology, hypnotherapy all in the hope that I will produce an egg !!  Good job I'm not a hen or I would've been given the sack ages ago !!  

Anyway, it's helpful to know there are other people in the same situation, thanks

Tammy xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

TLZ ...you and me both hun ..we would all be on the hen dole lol
Cat x


----------



## flower le

oh and me too!!! I think I would have been the orginal hen dole customer!!! You are very welcome TLZ.


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Everyone

You seem to have lots of new crazy clomid takers today - so thought I'd ask to join too!!  

Just a quick warning I'm already   so don't think I can get any crazier! Although we'll see!

I'm currently on day 27 of a 30ish day cycle, and I've been to consultants today and shes prescribed the (lovely drug) 100mg CD2-CD6  so I'm due to start taking on Monday/Tuesday next week.

Keeping positive for my natural cycle though, as we have unexplained!  Obviously hope there's no need for Clomid, but also looking forward to trying something different!

Can't wait to get to know you all and lots of    and   for everyone!!

Any advice / info welcome

Thanks

Lisa
 x


----------



## TLZ

Thanks you guys .... xx

P.S. Love the puppy photo - awww!!  My puppy is a bit of a big boy now!! Bless! Still loves a cuddle though!

Tx


----------



## flower le

Wow this is great having a lot of new girlies! Well Lisa Here's some    for you too hun and I know I've send it before but you are all very welcome.  

TLZ - All puppies (big and small) love a cuddle.  How old is he? He is lovely. I have a golden lab too who's 3 and he's just the same as the day we got him.  He lives with my mum now because she couldn't bear to let him go when I left home but he's still my baby.  I've just thought actually - she didn't mind me going just not the dog!!! That's nice isn't it?


----------



## Guest

Hi all

Welcome to Tammy, Nikki and Keri Good luck girls  

Le Thanks for all the goodluck wishes heres some for you        

Max I think as Le said see if the docs can scan you to see whats going on 

Cat hope ov happens soon         

Matty   Hope you are feeling more positive good luck honey   I was going to look for a pessary today in the chemist but the que was massive 

Crazy Fi (your name is catching on)  

Sukie


----------



## flower le

Hi Sukie 

How are you today hun?  Thank you for all your    I really apreciate it.  Hope you are ok    Maybe it's something in the air because we where in a queue for ages last night so we just left everything.  It was only when we got home that we realised that we needed stuff for today - that's why we went!!!   Serves us right for not waiting I guess.


----------



## TLZ

Le - My Georgie Porgie is 3 now (we've had him since he was ickle!!) His fav spot is lying between mummy and daddy on the bed - really helpful for the   .... NOT !!!

I'm off now to pay DH some attention (tonights the night!! ...hem!) But I will catch up again with you all later ...

Lots of sticky vibes  

Tam xx


----------



## Guest

Le I'm ok not really too hopefully for this month so if anything happens it would be a pleasent surprise


----------



## flower le

Oh lots of sticky thoughts to you too then hun  

[fly]      [/fly]

I'm not too hopeful either hun but as they say never say never....stranger things happen at sea and all that (I can't think of anymore saying sorry but you get the idea)


----------



## Guest

Blimey it's qiute on here with out Crazy Fi

Rosie and Nikki Hope you and the beans are all well


----------



## max_8579

Hiya all you newbies and welcome,

                  Good luck to you all,dont go too   like me  

          xxx   xxx  xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ladies how ya doin?

              I cant wait till my hol next week,feel like im goin  

Im not going back to work till after my hol either 

          Ive also got an appointment with my doctor in morn,gonna tell her i want transfering to jessops womens hosp in sheffield as i have had lots of reccomendations.im just not happy where i am.

              Hope your all ok.xxx


----------



## nikki p

hi sukie,  were fine thanks hun. just lots of sickness though. Hope your ok and wishing you all the luck in the world for your IVF. I'm feeling quite down today, work are being really arsey with me. Ive asked to go on light duties and thieve took it really funny with me,asking me a for a doctors note to confirm my pregnancy and why i need to go on light duties!!!! i think they think im lieing!!!!!!!! I didnt go in on Friday cuz i felt so ill and the manager called me in the office and said pregnancy is not an illness and not to have anymore days off. I cant believe it Ive worked there for 10 years!


----------



## Guest

Nikki I'm good thanks. Your works seem to be acting right di*ks do you want me to go down there and sort them out   
If you don't feel well enough to work don't go in. It might be worth speaking to citizens advice to see where you stand with if they need proof from the docs. It's really cheeky considering you've worked there so long    

Take care of yourself x

Sukie


----------



## dakota

Hi girls,

Big thankyou for the warm welcome  

Im on 2x50mgs cd2 - cd6. I have read somewhere you can only have so many cycles of clomid? not sure how many?

Does anyone know if there is a best time to take them? Only i read a side affect is blurred vision so i decieded to take it tonight with my other tablets when i had dinner. Not sure if its ok to take at the same time as my met and folic acid

Any advice would be great

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## dakota

forgot to ask....

and i know im being thick but when does your 2ww start as ive had conflicting information and im a little confused, it dont take much i know    

Also is it natuaral to not be monitered at all for the next 2 cycles? as cons just said to go back in 8 weeks

Sorry to be a pain

Nikki xx


----------



## flower le

Hi Max how are you hun?

Nikki - I can't believe how harsh your boss is   Well I'll hold her while Sukie  !!!  I do agree though that advice might be the way forward.  

Dakota - I saw it somewhere that a there is a limit to how many months of clomid you can do because it can cause side effects or something but not sure how many. I think that it is 6 months rather than cycles.  Sorry it was a little vague.  I do think that most people have some monitering even if its just blood tests but I do know that some people just get the pills.  If you have any worries I'd ask your doc for advice and just tell them that you would feel better with some scans or blood tests.    By the way hun everyone has "thick" moments because it's a very confusing thing we are going through.  

Le x


----------



## tulip1411

Hiya girls,

I have   sorry I haven't been on before now but really not myself and had a terrible week last week on my works holiday... that bad my senior had to come and save us!!   Also Dh and I are really not getting on   
Ithink ttc has really took it's toll lately so I think we are going to have a bit of a break maybe a couple of months after I have finished my course of three months.  Sorry for the me post... I have been reading up and was going to do personals but forgot now... sorry     I will catch up honest..   Thinking of you all        

Love Kelly x

Ps: Sukie thank you for bubbles


----------



## tulip1411

Thank you to whoever has gave me some more bubbles    ALSO...........

WELCOME AND HELLO TO ALL NEWBIES!!!


----------



## Nix76

Morning everyone and hello to all the new clomid crazies  

Tulip - sorry hun, we're all where when you want/need us 

Nikki - your boss sounds horrible.  I thought that you were entitled to any time off you needed when pg ?!?!  I agree with the other girls - take advice on this and don't let them bully you into work if you're not feeling good - you and your bump are FAR more important !!!!!!

Dakota - I was advised to take my pills at night to lessen the side effects and it seemed to work OK for me.

I seem to be getting loads of headaches now in my 2ww rather than when on the pills - is that normal or am I imagining them (very possible!!) 

Max - have a FAB holiday hun !!  How're things going with you at the moment ?

Cat - good luck hun, hope you ov really soon and this month is YOUR month  

Hello to everyone else - sorry if I missed you !!

OK, so how the hell do you all cope with these 2WW's without going completely mental !!!??  I still have a week and a bit to go and am already a bit    Please tell me they get a bit easier as you go along (although, obviously am hoping not you have too many, but you know what I mean !) 

Think we could all do with some luck this month so here's lots of  for us all

           (just for Fi !) 

Nix


----------



## Tigger07

Hi everyone
  had my 2nd tracking scan yesterday, well!!!! there are 2 really good sized ones  17m and 21m in my left overy and none in my right, thats ok BUT i have no tube on my left side  , so i have to go back on monday for another scan, as they can swim out of where i had my tube removed round my uterus and back in the other side?  i didnt no that . Has anyone else heard of that?.   

                                                              Tigger07xxxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Tigger, I've heard that the ovary that has the tube can 'waft' over and pick up the egg from the ovary with no tube, so things can still work this cycle. Good luck hun.  

Keri, lovely to see you back here hun. I remember you PM'd me when I first started on Clomid and offered me hope - and here I am. Wishing you lots of luck hun.  

 to everyone else. I'll be back later with some tips I've been given for Flower Le and Matty about the chatroom. Just going to grab myself some lunch as my belly is growling at me.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Sooooooo quiet on here today!

Where is everyone ?!?!?


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies what a lovely day   feeling abit brighter today  

Tigger I am the same and I too have no left tube and when I went for my tracking last month they told me the same thing as what Rosie has just said... isn't it amazing what nature does   Wishing you tonnes of luck    

Nix: I hope this is your last 2ww hun and you get your     Thank you for the support  

Rosie: Have you a liitle bump yet?  

Sorry no more personal, rubbish aren't I am going to catch up as I go along so hello to everyone sending you all lots of    Well only a few days to testing, off away this weekend for our anniversary so tempted to test before but must be good.  I keep getting a/f pains and at the moment quite a bit of yellowy/creamy discharge sorry   but no symptoms at all this cycle has been very different no twinges nothing  

Love Tulip x


----------



## wishingangel22

Hi girls please can I join you? This will be my very first month of taking Clomid. I'm on CD1 today so I start taking them tomorrow CD2-CD7 Fingers are crossed for you all and also myself! xx


----------



## Tigger07

Thankyou rosie and tulipfor that i feel better knowing you have been told the same.  Tigger07xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi ya everyone,

                      It is a bit quiet without fi isnt it?

              Come back fi we miss u!    

        I promise i wont tell u off for talking too much 

              Tulip nice to see u back,hope your feeling ok hun 

        Hiya,nikki p,rosie,nix,flower le_hope your all ok?  

Hope i havent missed too many people out,its getting hard 2remember everyone  sorry if i have.x

        Ive been 2the doctors 2day shes signed me off work till next weds with stress,but i go 2greece next thurs so thats not too bad  My employers stress me out more than anything.xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Max,

Glad you've got signed off work hun - don't let them get to you when you get back from hols either  

Having trouble keeping up - what's happening with you at the mo ?

Nix


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hi Ladies.  I have my consult today so to schedule the IUI and clomid.  I am so anxious to start tx again.  

Max, hope you can lose some stress ^hugs^

Tulip, weird diff twinges this cycle.  Let's hope that it is a good thing ^fingers crossed^

Tigger, all you need is one tube.  I was able to get pregnant and the ovary that ovulated is the one that does not have a tube!!!  I was shocked and it was hard to believe that the ovary does not need a tube... but as long as you have one you can still get preggers.


----------



## Guest

Kelly welcome back     Sorry you haven't had a good time lately . I'm in the same boat as you no symptoms really or anything so I don't think it'll be a bfp for me this month  Happy anniversary for tommorrow   Hope you and dh make up 

Cat I'll pm you back in a minute 

Tigger good luck hun  

Welcome wishingangel22 and good luck 

Hi to Le, Nikki_Mouse, Nix, Max, dakota and Crazy Fi 

Sukie


----------



## max_8579

Hiya flower le,

                  Im ok thanx hun,r u? 

          Hi nix,

                  It is hard to keep up isnt it.

              Well im now on cd37,ive done 2tests and both were  . 

            But consultant said ive got 2wait untill cd42 then go there so they can do a test!  The waiting has got me down more than anything.I just want to get on with next cycle.

            Ive been getting pain on left side of my tummy since monday,its horrid as i dont know wots going on!

        When i go to hosp on cd 42 for a test if its neg they will give me provera again 2make me av a/f.so i can start clomid.That means ive got 2wait this long every cycle as i rarely have a/f.I will go  .

      Anyway hun sorry about the me post but i needed to get it off my chest.How are you getting on? .xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Max  

Must be so hard to have to wait so long for the bloody witch to show up if she's going to!  I will keep my fingers crossed for you getting a BFP on CD42     How many months are you on the clomid for ?  

I'm OK I think    Still got quite a while till I test and am already going symptom spotting crazy !!!!  Keep getting these little niggling aches/pains low down in my belly that get me thinking and I keep feeling a bit odd, but I guess it's the clomid & pregnyl doing all that    Am glad I've kept a diary this month so I can refer back next month (God, I hope I don't have to !!!!) to check out all these little things !!  DH keeps telling me off for being so negative, but I've just be trying with no joy for so long now that I just don't seem to be able to stay positive that this will work for me.

How's everyone else doing ?

This threads been far too quiet lately !

Nix


----------



## TLZ

Hi Girls

How you all doing ?

Do any of you girls use OPK's when on clomid ? I'm not sure if they're meant to work with clomid or not ...?

Also, just read your bit about keeping a diary Nix, I have been keeping a chart as to what I take tablets/supplements etc, what CD it is, when we have BMS and basically anything that is relevant to me and my cycle .... I find it makes me feel a little more in control and also has the added bonus of being able to demonstrate to consultant a kind of "proof" of what cycle is like etc etc ....  works for me!

Ok, bye for now

Tammy xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Tammy,

I tried opk's before but cos of my pcos they never worked for me!

Sorry if TMI....... not due to test till 5th May and been having loads of aches and pains low down in my belly and just went to the loo and after wiping there was a little red spot on the paper (and I mean little) ................what's that all about ?!??!?!

By the way.........please someone tell me I'm not the only person currently analysing my loo roll !!!!!!!!!!    

Nix (slowly losing the plot!)


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Max - let us hope you just tested early 

Nix - I always check when wipes too  

Tammy - GP has me using OPK with Clomid.  I also have PCOS and was told they would work.  My GP does not have scans or anthing with the clomid either.  I just take the clomid and when I get  OPK I have the IUI.  HTH.


----------



## Carla16

Hi Girls, 

I'm new to this website but so far all the posts are making me feel like I'm no longer on my own. 


I'm 22, 23 in a few weeks and me and my husband have been trying for a baby for 2-3 years. We suffered a miscarriage last year after taking the 1st cycle of Clomid that was last July. Gynae put me on Metformin which was making me ill so now I have just taken another cycle of clomid... I keep praying it works for the second time without miscarrying

Is anyone out there that's been through the same thing?? 

C  x


----------



## Nix76

Hi Carla  

Whereabouts are you on your cycle at the mo hun ?  Good luck!!  Look forward to getting to know you.

Nix


----------



## Carla16

Hi Nix, 

I currently don't know. My periods are so irregular due to the fact I have PCOS. The first day of my last period was 11th April. 

I don't know whether it's worth doing a test or not yet? I'm really impatient! 

I didn't really have what I would call a "normal" period last month which is why I'm hoping it's because I'm pregnant. 

Fingers crossed 

C x


----------



## Carla16

Right girls,

I'm just leaving work hope I get to speak to you all later 

C x


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Everyone

Hope we are all OK! - all my fellow loo roll checkers  

I've been spotting (loo roll spotting only - not enough to be visable in knickers sorry TMI) since I went to consultants on 24th which was CD26 - I mentioned it to her and she said it wasn't anything to worry about - just a change in hormones! - but it still concerns me!  Makes me think I can't be pregnant this month!   

I'm interested too do OPK's work when on clomid if you don't have PCOS

Also got a few questions about Clomid, wish I'd asked consultant but only just thought about them:-

All my results and my husbands results have come back fine!  (I'm ovulating on my own)
Why would consultant try Clomifene?
And is 100mg a lot??
Would this correct a hormone imbalance? - If I had a slight one?

Thanks

Lisa
  x


PS. I made sure we were all on luck bubbles!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Lisa, HI!!!  Yes, the OPK will work to show if you have a spike.  They work on or off Clomid and if you have PCOS or not.  I used to do a test twice a day (morning and night) but then I only started in the mornings.  Glad your labs are looking good.  I think most gals start on 50mg but I am sure your GP had a reason for the 150.

Carla, HI!!  I sent you a PM.  Also, if your first day of your last period was April 11, then I wouldn't test until May 5.  Did you take the clomid this cycle?  What days?  Hope this time sticks for you.


Thanks for the bubbles


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Niki - advice appreciated - I'd also like to know if Clomid effects the length of your cycle??  Mine is usually 30 days and I normally ovulate / OPK positive CD16/17 but should I test earlier??

 

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

Welcome C and good luck  

Lisa I'd still test on day 30 x

Max  

Nix   

Hi Cat and Kelly   

Sukie


----------



## greengirl74

hi everyone

i dont seem to have posted a message for quite a while.
im currently on my first cycle of clomid, day 24, but i dont think it has worked. i think AF is about to arrive so i gotta start poppin those pills again! Have noticed that when i wipe, the tissue is pink 

hope everyone is ok and ill try and post again in a few days

take care all
greengirl


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Lisa, I don't know if the Clomid will affect your cycle?  But if you take it CD3-7 you MAY ov around CD14 which would be earlier.  I normally peak around 16 but I start OPK at day 10.  Probably a waste to test early but I am just afraid that I will miss it.


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Hi greengirl.  It is only CD24, maybe it is an implant bleed?  Are your cycles normally this short?


----------



## greengirl74

hi nikki

no my cycles are normally really long, about 40 -50 days so this is a bit strange. did think it might be clomid and my cycles sorting themselves out. havent got any other AF symptoms. have been taking my temp but i dont trust that at all.

the thought of implantation bleed is on my mind. fingers crossed

greengirl


----------



## Keri

hi all

Blimey, I've just ahd 4 pages to read, so sorry if I miss you in the personals!~  

Flowerle: Drilling is ok, not too bad, I've got 3 tiny (and I mean tiny) scars, one each side for ovaries and then one v.near my belly button.  Wasn't as bad as I thought, are you booked in for theatre on the 4th June or is that for consultation?  Love pic of your puppies

Wouldloveababycat~ My cycles are around 40 days but when on Clomid (and ovulating) they go back to 28-30 days and I ov'd on day 19 when I got pg with Brody.  Good luck with on the Clomid

Nikki P~ Your work sound evil and should be honoured that you told them you were pg, swines!  COngrats on your BFP xx

Dakota~ I used to take my Clomid first thing with breakfast but don't think it matters really, whatever is best for you hun.  I think there are only a certain amount of cycles you can do altogether without a break, I have 6 in my head but may be wrong, it's up to the individual consultant I think.  also you can have scans and bloods, just bloods or nowt, again it's up to how your consultant works.  If you want blood tests you could always ask his secretary OR your GP to give you blood forms for day 20 bloods and do it that way

Tulip~ Sorry to hear things are a bit  at the moment.  When are you due to test?

Nix76~ the 2ww is awful isn't it.  I had christmas on mine when ttc brody so that took my mind off things but it's so hard isn't it.

Tigger~ Isn't nature wonderful in the way it can get round stuff!  

Rosie P~ Congratulations on your BFP hun, hope you are well

Max~ Hope you have a nice holiday and it helps with the stress etc.  Hope day 42 brings you a BFP

Nikkimouse~ How did your consultation go?

TLZ~ I used Ovulation tests, have pcos and was on clomid and it was spot on so use them if you like hun.

Well, for those of you who are symptom watching, don't be too downhearted if you don't have any!  I had none when pg with brody, even AF arrived for 1 day then vanished, I tested 6 days later and whomph a nice big fat BFP!  so don't worry if you haven't any symptoms, I didn't feel any different till I was throwing up every morning!

Love to all and keep those chins up, in the Lottery style "It could be you" this month that gets those nice 2 lines on that pg test

Keri xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Keri Thanks for the positive post, a bit of hope for us all  How are you doing?

Greengirl Hopefully it's an implantation bleed


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone  

I will try and catch up but sorry in advance if I miss anyone   

Keri - Thanks for that hun I have my actual opp on the 4th June - I have a hol before then and I pick up my new pup so I'm hoping that will take my mind off it all.   

Hi Sukie How are you today.  

Max - How are you hun -I'm ok thanks holding up.  I just can't stop thinking about the situation... I'm kinda looking forward to the op but worried at the same time.  I keep thinking about what they will find.  I guess I'll drive myself insane thinking about what ifs?  A major thing at the mo is if I should tell my Mum I'm having the drilling done?  She does know that we are trying for a baby but doesn't know there is a problem and about all the clomid and that.  I'm really close to her but we haven't told anyone.  I just don't know if I can cope with putting on a brave face to her and all the questions about how it's going.  My mum is depending on me to have her grandkids because I'm an only child!!  I feel a huge pressure especially when I see my DH with our neices.  I just watch him knowing that a happy family is all he ever wanted and that there is a chance I can't give him that.  That's a massive thing to deal with.  He is so great about it all and is so supportive but when I think about it it doesn't make me feel better.  Anyway sorry it was a me me me post. 

Welcome to all the new girlies - I'm really looking forward to getting to know you all.  I promise I'm not usually this depressing (honest) 

To everyone else - sorry no more personals but I couldn't keep up!! I'm a little thick!!  

I'm sending               to you all!! Now that has to work  

Le x


----------



## Guest

Le You have to do whats best for you, I'd tell my mum it's that extra support  Le it will happen for you


----------



## flower le

Thank you hun - you just brought a tear to my eye!!    I tell you I'm sure my emotions are running wild at the mo!! I think it's the   on her way!!! I really do appreciate the support that you all give me.  You are all very special girlies!!! 

I don't know about telling my mum because then we should really tell my MIL too and so on and so on.  I just want it to be a big surprise for everyone.  I'll have to have a think about it.  

x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse

Le, I understand the worries with telling.  We did not tell anyone until our 3rd cycle.  My mum was just talking about how she wasn't ready to become nana.  (Long story, she is very young having me at 15 years old)  I was so emotional I just blurted... "Well I don't think you will have to worry about that".  After she knew, she was just one more person asking every month... so any good news.  

Okay, after all that I will say it was nice that she knew.  She also told my sissys which was great.  It is definately a personal decision.


----------



## flower le

Yer I see what you mean.  If I don't tell her anything in the end she will question the lack of baby if we are trying?  And if I'm in an emotional mood I might blurt it out!! I might just wait until then...  
I tell you the trials and tribulations of a clomid life!!!!! 

Here's some     for you hun x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Sorry this is a quick one.

Re: OPKs, they can be unreliable for women who have PCOS. Some women with PCOS have high levels of LH hormones and this can give them false positives. I was lucky enough not to have high LH and found them reliable, but only in conjunction with monitoring other ov signs like BBT and CM, as OPKs only confirm an LH surge and not that ov has definitely happened. I used to use them every day from CD10 even though I generally ov'd quite late (CD20-25 most of the time). When using OPKs you should test any time from 12-8pm as LH normally surges in the morning so shows up in your pee in the pm. Also you should not pee for 4 hours before testing and try and reduce liquid intake 2 hours before testing. Clomid would not affect the results. If using a bogstandard test then only when the result line is *as dark or darker than the control line, is that a positive test result. *Hope this helps. 

For Matty and Flower Le, here's what I was told you should try if Tony's instructions re: the chatroom haven't worked: [quote ]
Rosie, Using IE sometimes works and if they still can't get into chat using that then firefox has worked for those having problems, They do need to download it but it's done the trick for lots of others on the site so far 

It's free to download and can be downloaded from here.... http://www.firefox.uk.com/gouk.html

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red] 
[/quote]

Friday night from 8pm is chat night for anyone new to chatroom, so might be a good time to dabble.  Good luck and let me know how you get on.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flower le

Rosie - thank you so much I am finally on!!!


----------



## Rosie P

Hiya. That's excellent news. Happy chatting!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flower le

I must admit it does stress me out cos I dont know how to do it all yet but I'll get there.  Thanks again hun.  Night and god bless to you and the bump!!!   x


----------



## Rosie P

You're welcome. Just glad I was able to help - even if it did sound like gobbledygook to me.   I'm a chatroom phobe, so I'm going to have to be brave an go in there soon.

Night, night.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Morning everyone, yes I know it's early, I've been up half the night.

Sorry I've not been around this week, had a REALLY tough one, sorry girls but I'm going have to unload, and I've really tried avoiding doing that since I've been posting as I don't want to bring saddness to our thread.  Hello to all the Newbies, and I do promise I am normally really supportive, but I couldn't come on this week.      

Well here goes, trying to think about how to make it short and sweet (although there is nothing sweet about it). Think I'll just spurt it out.  The very same week the Cons confirmed we'd have to go on IVF waiting list (even though we're going to give Clomid a go, we aren't too hopeful due to DH poorly swimmers  .) my DH daft,   stupid younger brother got his 18 year old girlfriend PG. First 1/2 serious girlfriend, only known one another since Nov. I can't even carry on now I've typed it, sorry girls        I'm sure you can understand.  It's always been so hard when anyone we know has gotten pregnant, but this is so close to home and so hard for me and DH to take. I think it was going to be a tough year anyway, but this is going to make it so much harder.

I can't explain any more details, just the usual, and I don't think I'm a snob, but they have nothing, both still at home with parents, no money, she's never worked since leaving school at 16, they are no way ready for this.  All the families are going to have to help (does that mean me and DH, at this moment in time, they can   off)  They aren't even upset with the news, they think it's great, MIL & FIL also come to terms with it quickly too, I JUST WANT TO SCREAM.  The worst thing is we are close to both our families and we have told immediate family our situation, and EVERYONE (apart from my DH as I think he is more upset than me, if that's possible) has been really INSENSITIVE.

Gosh, this is like a real unload, but it's not actually made me feel any better, I now look like I've been in a boxing ring with Mike Tyson (sorry, not up to date with recent boxers) and I need to get ready to go to work !!!!!

I'm going to have to avoid the site at work today, because if I read any of your responses I'll just crack up, I'll save that tonight for when I get home, I'm really really really sorry for bringing the tone down and being upset on here.  I will try and be strong, and will be back soon to support you all.

PS my latest, CD26,     AF is definately on the way.      
I'm sorry again
MM

  to everyone.
Now I'm sitting here undecided whether or not to post.


----------



## Nix76

MM hun    

There's nothing I can say to make things any easier for you, but I think I would personally have to try and distance myself from them for a while - sometimes you just have to walk away and worry about yourself for a while I think!  We're always here for you hun - never feel that you shouldn't post something, I've always thought that was was FF was about - unconditional support.  

Nix


----------



## coughsweet

Hi MM
haven't posted here for a while (more of a lurker me) but was really moved by your post this morning. Ouch! That kind of news is so painful. It just seems so unfair when you want one so much and are having to go to such lengths. I know I am dreading either of my siblings announcing a pregnancy myself - so far there are no grandchildren so I am sure my parents will go wild over a first one whoever has it. 

Try not to give yourself a hard time for having feelings. If you can't bring your sadness onto ff then where can you bring it? You have been real in your post and we can all appreciate that. I personally have never known such intense feelings of envy towards others and such anger since I started ttc. It's hard to experience such intense emotions - I know I got brought up to sweep the negative ones under the carpet as soon as possible. I think a good scream is just what's needed sometimes and am planning to go up to the moors very soon and have one myself!!

Be very kind to yourself - you've had a shock with this news. As Nix said, a bit of distance is probably a good idea at the moment. Try and remember you are on your own path and moving forward. I know it's achingly slow sometimes but you will get there 

love to all on this thread  

coughsweet x


----------



## Nix76

Hi cleg - Good luck on your first course - hope it works out for you hun and you don't get any side effects  

Hey  coughsweet - how you doing hun ?

Nix


----------



## coughsweet

Hi Nix

am surviving thanks - wishing I had another holiday booked even though I just had one a few weeks ago! Am hoping to run away from work early as poss as it's Friday - got so much on my work plate I can't seem to start any of it...
Expecting   to arrive over the next few days. Am not feeling too gutted this time. All in all there's been some positives this month in that I feel me and DH have got on better and communicated more so I feel more supported and I hope he does too. If is such a challenge to a relationship isn't it?

Hope you're doing ok and not going too nuts on your 2ww    

love coughsweet


----------



## Rosie P

MM, I'm so sorry that this has happened and it's bound to make you feel very low hun. Unfortunately sometimes life has a way of seemingly slapping you in the face like this at times, and the challenge is trying to get through it. Not easy. 2 or my close friends and my boss had babies within 3 days of my due date with my last pg and because we'd lost ours, I honestly didn't know how I could get through it - but I did and it's extremely hard indeed, but it does make you a stronger person - and that will only make you a better parent one day hun.

Unfortunately most people have absolutely no understanding of what it's like to struggle for years for the baby you want so much, and therefore are not sensitive to our feeling when going about their normal everyday life. I agree with what someone else said about sometimes needing to distance youself and just look after yourselves as a couple. People who have had kids quite easily have no idea of the pain and heartache you go through when people around you find it so easy and it's all you want. However, just think what an amazing mum it will make you because you will appreciate what you have once you hold your baby in your arms. I know it's really not easy, but try to forget everyone else - they don't matter, it's you and DH and you future family that are important.

Sending you lots of   and     And just remember, all your FFs do understand and are here to support you when you're feeling low, so don't feel like you can't post when you need us.

Take care hun.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Coughsweet - I know what you mean!  I had a week off a couple of weeks ago and woke up this morning wishing I could take another one !  Work is rubbish at the moment !

I really hope the witch doesn't show hun - it aint over till she does   

I've still got a week to go yet on my wait and it's dragging !!!!!!

Nix. x


----------



## Nix76

Karen,

Good luck for tomorrow hun !!!

                                         

Nix.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi appleton

I wouldn't worry too much if you got 9 follicles (not 9 eggs as not every follicle has an egg in it).  If you had one dominant follicle at 20mm and 2 smaller ones at 12mm then its unlikely that the smaller ones (inc the ones at 12mm) will have matured enough before the larger one at 20mm ruptures and releases an egg so will probably just die off and be reabsorbed back into your body and not even release an egg. They like to see follicles at minimum of 18mm before rupturing to ensure good healthy egg...if too small (or too large) then may not fertilise well, if at all, as egg too immature/mature.

It sounds like you've got one nice healthy follicle, which hopefully contains a nice healthy egg so good luck for your basting tomorrow.  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Nix76

Minxy,

Can I ask you a couple of (probably very stupid!!) questions ?

At my scan the nurse said I had one 20mm follicle - how many folly's is normal to produce on 100mg clomid ?

How would I know if that folly had an egg in it ?

Sorry to pick your brains!

Nix.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Nix hun 

There's no "normal"  number to produce on clomid...some women may get more follicles on lower dose, whilst others may get none on higher...we all respond differently to the drugs.  If you have PCOS and have produced a good healthy follicle of 20mm then that sounds good.  They wouldn't want you to produce too many...and if you had over about 3 dominant (good size) follicles they'd usually advise against ttc that month anyway.

There's no way of knowing if a follicle has an egg in it...the majority will have but sometimes it may be empty and just a fluid filled sac (which is essentially what a follicle is)...the only way to know if a good healthy egg inside is by having progesterone tested 7dpo...if this indicates ovulation (ie over 30nmol/l - some say over 40 nmol/l) then you assume that a good egg inside...progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area where egg ruptures from follicle.

If the follicle is too small (below 18mm) or too big (over about 26mm+) then may mean fertilisation not so good, if at all (its the same principle when having ivf...I've got 28 follicles...most are a good size over - between 16-22mm and some smaller ones...the good size should hopefully be fine on Monday at EC but smaller ones may be too immature for good fertilisation...EC brought forward a day cos I'm risk of OHSS at moment)...

I was on clomid for slightly different reasons...I ovulate fine and was prescribed it to produce more eggs...I was on 50mg and produced 2-3 eggs each month (I was on it for 6mths)...so as you see, we're all different.

Your 20mm follie sounds great though   Fingers crossed for you  
Good luck
Natasha xx


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Minxy,

How the hell can I - as a 31 year old woman - know so little about reproduction, it's scary!   

I wish you all the luck in the world for EC Monday   

*WHEN* you get your BFP and produce that perfect, beautiful, bouncing baby you so deserve s/he is gonna have to share you equally with FF cos we couldn't cope without you on here !

Nix


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks hun 

Not sure when ET will be as we wanna go for blastocysts so could be Thurs/Fri but hopefully Saturday !

Good luck to you too...clomid board needs some more BFPs  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..  ..thought it was time I caught up with everyone ..where has this week gone?!

Minxy ..Good luck with your ec hun  and yes 28 follicles sounds painful 

MM ..  bless you sounds like you needed a really good cry ..it is so so hard when situations like that happen .. and with family it is not so easy to distance yourself .. sometimes life is unfair and feels completely shi**y ... we are always here for you hun don't ever think you can't post when you feel sooo down..thats where our strength is in all the support we give each other ..its worth its weight in gold x I hope that you get your own BFP very very soon hun ..and you will cherish your baby in a very special way because you have had to work so hard to get there           


Nix .. we don't have to teach you any more facts of life bits do we ?  .. I think Rosie would be good at that if you do lol

Rosie ..How are you feeling now hun ..getting closer and closer to your next target ..have you got a little bump yet ?

Appleton ..good luck with the basting (makes you sound like a chicken) and as Minxy said a 20mm follicle is good news  

Sukie is splashing in the bath at the moment ..and told me it was time I got my a*** on here lol

Max ..How are you chick ?

When is holiday girl due back ..hope she has had a lovely time  

 to everyone else I havn't mentioned (slacker!) wishing you all lots and lots of luck with your cycles .. [fly]          [/fly]
[fly]     [/fly]

I am still waiting for a + ov test ..might beg for a scan next week if I don't get one by Monday..

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Cat. Missed ya!  

Am feeling ok although a bit anxious. We were thinking of telling people next weekend as we will be seeing loads of family and friends, but I'll only be 15 weeks and 3 days, so am worried something might have already gone wrong and I won't know about it. It would be nice to get it out of the way before my birthday which is later that week, but just don't know what to do for the best.   Am thinking about paying for a private scan on Thursday as then we are only 6 days away from 16 weeks and would probably feel more confident if things were ok then. I haven't got a proper bump, just a big wobbly belly!  

What CD are you on at the moment hun? 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie ...17 as per my strip ..the private scan sounds like a good idea for peace of mind hun.. I have guessed at my cycle length based on last months ..but it seems to vary .. they laugh at me at work now when I say 'Its Pee Stick time ..and I always get a cup from the vending machine with water in ..go and tip it in our water jug ..and then use the cup ..they look at me highly suspiciously every time I pour anything into the water jug after I say it is pee stick time .I think they think I might mistakenly pour wee into our drinking jug   ..anyone would think clomid makes us   (little do they know   ) 

I am sure your belly is not too wobbly    ..hey might be a good time to take up belly dancing  

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Sorry Cat - I really am   at the moment - duh! I mainly used to ov CD22- CD25ish, and sometimes wouldn't get a +ive OPK until day of ov. Mine did vary I must say, so my best bet was to monitor other ov signs in conjunction with OPKs and that was really my best indicator.   I like the fact that you are know as the pee stick queen at work! I shudder to think how many of the darn things I've gone through. 

I actually have a belly dancing costume. I had it taken in because it was too big, but I bet it would have fit now!  

Hand on in there and keep your eyes on your CM and it might give you a bit of time to sort out your donor in time for your +ive OPK.

Good luck hun.


Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

I've finished splashing around now 

Cat Glad you got your A*** on here  A scan sounds like a good idea at least you get a rough idea 

Hi Rosie  

Good luck Karen  

Nix hope you are not going too   x

Well still got pinkish cm and lots of af pains I'd say it'll be here by the morning but if not I'll test


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie ..How can you tell tho when taking epo and tixylix .. I never see a huge difference whilst on clomid ..I did before clomid days but now every day seems the same .. we need to sort out a window in there .. Mother nature sort it out !

I did wonder if clomid makes you more sensitive internally ..I had a smear today and blimey I thought the woman was going to gouge my insides out with a blunt spoon   ..thats what it felt like ..very painful ..at least they have speeded up how quickly the results come in ..she said two weeks ..previously it has taken them 3 months !! and having had pre-cancerous cells it is not very reassuring..so at least knowing in 2 wks will not be so bad ..just my luck I will get pregnant then need treatment ..but thinking positively I WON'T !! NEED TREATMENT AND WILL GET PREGNANT lol..        

How are you feeling Sukie ..any pg or af symptoms ...ooh just read your post ..fingers crossed hun        

Cat x


----------



## Guest

wouldloveababycat said:


> but thinking positively I WON'T !! NEED TREATMENT AND WILL GET PREGNANT lol..
> 
> How are you feeling Sukie ..any pg or af symptoms ...ooh just read your post ..fingers crossed hun


Just keep repeating that to yourself don't think I'm preggers, I'd be shocked if I am 

Better go for a mo dh is back with a Kfc yumm back soon .....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Swear words KFC ..KFC ..KFC I don't want a KFC ..I don't want a KFC keep away from the KFC  

Chicken stirfry ..chicken stirfry ..I love chicken stirfry ..     if I keep saying it to myself It will come true 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

I used to get watery, clear CM before EWCM so in a way it's like getting a bit of warning. I did only notice a difference once using the EPO for a couple of cycles. It took me sooooooooo long to start being able to read these things, but I feel like an old pro now!  

Cat, I was the same and used to bleed like mad with smears. We put off ttc for years because I had years of abnormal smears and needed years of treatment. Then when I had a couple of clear results we decided to ttc, but typically a few months later I needed another loop incision!   Anyway, I decided if the results came back abnormal this time I'd sod it, because bubs is more important - luckily it was normal thank goodness. 

I hope you do get pg and don't need any treatment.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone, including all the new girls! 

Sorry I have not posted for a few days, like many of you I have had a really hard week and worked some 14 hour days. Taking it slightly easier next week. On day 10 of 2ww, on first cycle and it is driving me mad. DH has to keep stopping me testing. Bit worried about waiting until testing day as it's my birthday. Just feeling a bit sorry for myself. 2 colleagues had babies this week and 2 announced pregnancies.

MM - So sorry to hear about your difficult time. Not sure what to say so sending  

Natasha - I am always amased at the amount of knowledge you have. Do you have a medical background? If not you may need to train as a consultant! Your info is always so useful.

Cat - I could do with one of your funny stories, pigs, doctors, spring cleaning, underware, any would do!!! 

Rosie - what does chem preg mean? (sorry if that a silly question)

Nix - How are you? Have not spoken for a while.

SS


----------



## Rosie P

Hi SS. It's where you have positive pregnancy tests, but then the pregnancy fails to continue, so in effect is a very early miscarriage. It's not a silly question at all hun - it took me ages to learn the 'lingo' on here so to speak.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Guest

ss and mm      

Finished my KFC


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Sukie. How are you? I had KFC for lunch - a twister. I did used to prefer them before they were toasted though. 

Did you enjoy? What did you have?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone!!!  Hope you are all ok.  

Rosie - Don't worry hun everything will be great - I must admit I would a private scan just to have a look at the bump!!  

Hi Minxy, Shooting star, Cat and Nix, Sukie (although I am jealous of the kfc) 

MM - I'm sorry to hear that you are having a bad time hun.  I do agree with everyone that you need some time to clear your head but I was recently in the same position.  My SIL announced she was preg.  The family didn't really approve at first because of her choice in partner but that wasn't why I was gutted. We had been ttc for months by then and she wasn't even sure what she was going to do! We haven't told anyone so they weren't to blame but all I heard was baby baby baby.  I found it really hard to see her pregnant and I thought that I would find it really hard when the baby was born.  As soon as she arrived though all of that faded away.  I love my neice with all my heart and I don't see her as a BABY anymore (if you know what I mean).  I do look at her and long for a chance to be a mum but not in the way I feared I would.  I know it's hard and a shock but honestly you will get through it.  And just think that will be a future cousin for your babs!    Good luck hun.  

Sorry if I missed anyone and hope you are all well.  

Le x


----------



## Guest

I did very much thanks. I had the zinger wicked meal  I've never tried the twister
Are you feeling better you seem to be posting more (hope you are) x

Le if I knew you and Cat wanted some I'd have saved you some   how are you today?

Cat are you walking to the KFC drive through?


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks for the info Rosie and thanks Sukie

I think it seems a little quiet on here recently because Fi is on holiday, she can chat for ever!

SS


----------



## flower le

I'm fine thanks Sukie I've actually just had my tea which was very nice but am a sucker for popcorn chicken and strips with gravy!!! Oh stop it!!!  

Anyway just been in the garden all day directing the heavy work with my DH!!!   Great when they do as they are told isn't it!

x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cat, been an bubble patrol and saved you from an odd number!

Think I will spend some time sending some more.

Flower Le, sounds like you have had a good day. Don't underestimate the importance of a forman, or in this case woman!  

SS


----------



## Guest

mine always does as he's told  ?

Hopefully if the weathers good I'll spend the weekend in the garden (I don't go brown, i go red then peel)  oh well one can try, if not good ol fake tan


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well talking of underwear ..cos I have turned into Mrs Blobby since being on Clomid .. I purchased two new bras last weekend ..well it almost looks like I have 4 (.)(.)(.)(.) as they are too tight and they are bursting to get out   ..I think it is cos they are a diff make to what I normally get Rigby and Peller are obviously more generous in their sizing.. 

Piglets ... not had any piggy dreams ... all week ..I think I might be due one tho .. comical pigs bless them.. 

What I need is a dream about a dishy doctor wearing just underwear ..and who doesn't turn out to be a pig lol

Has anyone else had any funny dreams ..I havn't had any since the piggy one .. well I have dreamt but the last dream I had last night I was having a blazing row with my sil .. telling her she takes my brother for granted etc .. he does everything round the house and is really sweet and caring and she acts like she is single .. such a shame for them ..think she has the 7yr itch!

Rosie what is a loop incision .. I had to have some of my cervix taken away during a colposcopy ..that is what made me haemorrage in 2002, I think they lasered it away ?
I did read that it can affect fertility sometimes but don't see why ..and also read that it sometimes means you have to have a c-section as you don't dilate the same ..might be worth asking about that ..as they don't seem to read your notes half the time do they !

Am I rabbling on ..I feel like I am   

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOOh thanks for saving me from the odd number hun   ..umm if I had a laptop and could type whilst walking along ..yes I probably would be walking to the drivethrough ..bout time they did delivery I say lol   Ooh can someone round me up ..that would be cool ..I love neat numbers  
Cat


----------



## flower le

Trust me I do forewoman really well!!!  
I must admit Sukie I do go brown but I can't hold onto it.  I've lost my tan from Jamaica already   Hopefully gonna top it up in 1 week and 5days!!!! I can't wait (and yes I know you want to   me)   
x


----------



## flower le

Oh and cat I have mad dreams too!! Mine are about funny ghosts, the world ending and decorating cakes though! x


----------



## Guest

Cat I had the loop it's just another way of scrapping out the infected area I got told that it could cause problems with dialating but they never mentioned fertility.
Stop going on about your big (.)(.) your making me jealous   

Le


----------



## flower le

I know I know I'm a very nasty lady!! I'm going to make it worse now   and say "Cat I know how you feel" (.)(.) I have had to get some new undies to go on holiday with. Oh and some new tops I can breathe in! I don't know where it all comes from.  DH is happy though


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Funny ghosts eh ..they could join my funny pigs ..and Jade Goody and Dr Who ..and .. where are you going on holiday hun?

Sukie ..hope you get your tan hun .. 

Rosie ..you had kfc too ..I am not salivating honestly   big boobs ..ahh are you not blessed with big boobies then .. you can have some of mine ..I figure if I had a double reduction I would lose about 4 stone ! but then I would see my wobbly belly more  

I went straight from a 34aa to 34c then dd ..then e ..I am learning the alphabet as I go along .. hope to get back down to a c one day but not sure if that will ever happen as it seems to cling on my bust most.. ooh looking at my date line I could be babymaking this time next week    
Cat x


----------



## Guest

me and me small (.)(.)'s


----------



## flower le

Cat - going to cyprus for 2 weeks with my DH,MIL and FIL.  Really looking forward to it.  They are really funny - I'm quite lucky really.  
I went from a B to an F so there you go!!!   use to make mine go again but not this time they just look bigger!!!

Trust me Sukie I'm jealous of you!!! x


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the hugs and support, it's just made me feel a whole lot better, you're all great.

Me and DH have decided to have a him and me weekend, so I'm not staying on long, just wanted to say a BIG THANKS to everyone for the kind and positive messages.

Cat-dream about the rugby players not the piggies tonight.

I think we'll (me and DH) will take all your advice and   for now.
Cheers and night everyone
MM
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Guest

Night MM have a lovely weekend 

Le lets swap! Lovely cyprus I'm off to Ireland for my hols could be why I never go brown


----------



## flower le

Well I'll swap some stuff but not the rest!! I must admit I love Ireland and really wanna go back soon. 

MM - Have a great weekend hun.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh   at least you can wear bras that make you look bigger ..it is not so easy to make them look smaller ..I have tried flinging them over my shoulder but people tend to notice and ask me why I've got a tit on my shoulder lol   (sorry poor joke) !

I'm trying to make you laugh .. if you pm your e-mail addresses to me I will send you some funnies ..

Oooh yes Rugby players ..now you are talking      
Yes Sukie we are jealous of your (.)(.)  

Ooh Ireland and Cyprus sound fab to me ..
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Ahhh Sukie!

Byee MM, have a lovely time

Have rounded up your bubbles Cat. 

SS


----------



## Guest

Cat   Have you still got my email I lost your one 
On a serious note I'm quite happy with my small ones just hoping that if I ever gett preggers I'll know what it feels like to have big ones


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Wow, I chat with my mum on the phone and I've missed loads!  

Le, I think you're right it would be nice to see bubs again and I know if things were ok it'd ease my worry. I'm like that too with my firend's babies now. I was dreading the births, but now we're even Godparents to one, and they are very special. It's amazing how we have the ability to bounce back in the face of adversity even when we don't feel we can. Ooooooooooo, I love chicken gravy! 

Sukie, I would have had a fillet burger but am right off mayo at the moment. I'm still a worrywart, but am feeling very chatty today for some reason. Sorry girls - not much shutting me up today!  

Cat, a loop incision is where they need to remove a bigger area of the cervix. Not nice - I hate being messed around with up there and after 12 years of having it almost every year, I've had my fair share I feel! My consultant said it wouldn't affect fertility (but I have since read that it can cause CM problems - hostile mucous if I remember rightly?), but yes, my midwife mentioned I may need a cesarean as it may not dilate properly. Obviously I'd rather have a vaginal birth, but I'll go with whatever they deem best (fingers crossed I get that far).
You're right though, you can never trust them to look at your notes properly!   At your 4 boobs Cat. I'm having terrible trouble getting a maternity bra as they shouldn't be underwired, and when you've got big knockers you need decent support don't you?

Hello other lovely ladies.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flower le

Don't you are frightening me!! I haven't had a smear yet.  They keep changing the age so I might just ask my doc about it to make sure when I should have one? x


----------



## Guest

Le I'll bump your bubbles up a bit x

Rosie Youve made me worry now about my CM  don't worry though I worry about everything  I'd be the same with mayo


----------



## flower le

Thank you Sukie I didn't like to ask but I would like some bubbles It makes me feel popular!!  

I'd be the same with mayo too and liver and fish .....  is there anything you can eat while preg?   
x


----------



## Guest

Do you want to end on a 7 or happy on 400 ?


----------



## flower le

400 is great hun -Although are numbers ending in 7 more lucky? is your number a special one?  I'm always worried that I will destroy someones hard work and lucky number!


----------



## Guest

no I just don't like odd numbers I'll put you on 7


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I like nice rounded numbers like myself lol..no Sukie I don't think I do have your e-mail still (will check) 

Ooh Rosie that sounds horrible it was bad enough having it twice let alone that often ..poor you x 
Cat x


----------



## flower le

There we go all nice and rounded x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh Have I been rounded thanks hun x ..Rosie thought you needed rounding up a bit  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Thanks  Le  Right time for bed I need my beauty sleep

Rosie I put you on lucky 7 

Cat I'll bump you up any requests

night night girls     
(night little P)


----------



## flower le

Night hun.  I'm off myself to be honest I want to get a bath because I'm para that little bugs are in my hair from the garden  (obsesive I know but I hate bugs!! DH thinks I'm mental) 

Night and god bless to you all and the little one.  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night night girls x Any nice fat round number is good ha ha ..Le did the e-mails come through?
Night Rosie and little p x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

There you go Cat I logged back in to do that


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh bless you ..I am going to do a good luck Sukie dance..may your discolouration be a little embie burying in there    

[fly]             [/fly]

        
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Just had pizza for tea and watched QI.



flower le said:


> Don't you are frightening me!! I haven't had a smear yet. They keep changing the age so I might just ask my doc about it to make sure when I should have one? x


Le, it annoys me that they made the age later as my sis had to have a loop incision at age 24, so it obviously does happen. Don't worry though, you can insist on a smear.



Sukie said:


> Rosie Youve made me worry now about my CM  don't worry though I worry about everything  I'd be the same with mayo


Sukie, it worried me especially being on Clomid, but once I started taking the EPO I noticed a really difference and am sure it helped. Thanks for sevening my bubbles up hun. 



wouldloveababycat said:


> Ooh Rosie that sounds horrible it was bad enough having it twice let alone that often ..poor you x
> Cat x


Cat, it wasn't very pleasant but I have an excellent consultant and he makes me feel at ease - well as at ease as you can be. Thanks for my extra bubbles hun. 

Night, night girls. Sleep tight.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flower le

cat - just logged back on to say thank you for my emails  They really made me laugh And how cute is the cat in the hat?  !!! 

Night hun x


----------



## max_8579

hI EVERYONE,
Thanx for your lovely support messages and hugs! Im in a bit of a mess and trying to stay away.Its not fair keep going on about how i feel.

      I feel so low and its just not me,im taking it out of my dh and i feel its ripping us apart,weve never been like this before,nothing has ever got between us.Now since taking clomid ive turned in2 this evil woman,surely thats not right.I went to doctors other day and told her bout bad pains in my tummy and she werent interested and now 2day i can hardly walk cos pains so bad.

  Also i could do with a bit of info as im on cd39 and ive got that egg white stretchy discharge thing that u get when ovulating and lots of it! im so confused as this is far too late to ovulate.

            Any advice? thanx for listening and    to you all.

          Also flower le .i feel like im letting my dh down as he is an only child and wants more than 1 child of his own.its so unfair.xx


----------



## max_8579

Sorry just something i 4got 2 add 2my post b4,because ive been getting the ovulation discharge i did an ovulation pee stick yesterday that was negative then one 2day that showed a faint line then another later on 2day that showed no line.i think they must be messing with me.x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max ...Bless you hun  ...don't ever keep away from us when you feel down ..cos that is when you need our support all the more ..I don't know what to advise re your fluid but all you can do is try to get some bms in if you can ..I have the same problem I ovulate very late and have yet to have a + ov test I am hoping I will get one next week, if you can hardly walk I would be tempted to get checked out today hun as that doesn't sound quite right ..sometimes you have to push to get reassured ...although I have a friend who says that ovulating for her is quite painful and can bend her double .. hope it sorts itself out hun x 

Le ..No problem hun   I have had those ones for ages but love them and they always make me laugh ..the laughter one just can't help but make you join in ! and the snoopy one is so cute ..did I send you the bears (how rude ! ha ha) I have not looked at a teddy bear the same since!

Have a good day girls x 
Cat x


----------



## flower le

Max hun I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.  I think the thing to remember is that our DH's love us not what we can give them (according to my DH - that was a direct quote)  I do think that you should get checked out but try and get some bms in aswel.  My SIL didn't get the care she needed ttc and she just went to casualty when she was in pain and they have to check it out and tell you what is happening.  They can't send you away aparently.  Might be something to remember.  I don't think that it's too late to ovulate hun I think you can have really late ovulations   . I hope things are better for you soon hun And I wish you all the luck in the world.  Oh here are a few hugs for you 2     

Morning cat - you did send me the bad taste bears but I don't have powerpoint on my laptop so can't see it!! Gutted.  x


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls !

Max hun  sorry you're feeling so low - don't stay off here cos of it though, that's when you need the support the most !

Rosie - glad you seem to be feeling a bit better - how's little p doing ?

Hi to everyone else !!!

Nothing much going on with me now - all the weird feelings have gone, so reckon I'll be coming on as normal this month      Me and DH keep talking about babies now after years of me refusing to discuss them at all and although it's nice, it does make me sad to think that we are still so far away. 

What's everyone up to this sunny morning ?

SUKIE - have you tested today      

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cat,
            Thanx for your support hun.
      I hope it is just ovulation and nothing else,it even hurts when i sit down. 

  Hi flower le,

            I think i will put up with it a little longer unless it gets any worse,i didnt realise ovulation could be so painful,so lets hope it is that 

          If its still the same next week i think i should get checked get checked out before i go to greece on thurs as i dont want to be poorly over there.

            The pains across the bottom of my tummy now!

Im supposed to go to hospital on tues for a test and if its negative start provera and clomid again,do you ladies think i should hang on in case this is ovulation? 

Hi nix,thanx for your nice message hun 

                  Sukie good luck with testing hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello everyone   have just spoken to Sukie and she asked me to tell you that she got a BFN this morning    ..and then the nasty   arrived ...but she is all set for IVF ... and sounds very positive ..and I have a good feeling about her IVF treatment so wishing you lots and lots of      Sukie ..and you will always be a clomid babe to us hun so welcome here anytime ..we will be   if you don't visit us .. 

I have just had my daily negative ov test .. so the pee stick Queen still reigns  
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Hi girls
well although I have been on clomid many many times before (about 2 years in total) I have never done follicle tracking before. Its a long story but basically we tried that 'relax and just dont think about it approach'. Didn't work but IVF did. Anyway I digress..
I had tracking yesterday, day 9 and had two follies, one 10mm and one 9mm. I was OK but then the nurse said 'don't loose heart it still could work'. WHAT - I thought that it was?? Are my follies too small for day 9? I have to go back for another scan on day 14. Can anyone shed some light?
thanks
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Sukie -  sorry the witch got you hun, but GOOD LUCk for a BFP on the IVF   

Nix.


----------



## flower le

Sukie - Really sorry hun She really is a   isn't she?(mother nature that is) I have a good feeling for you and the IVF hun    but don't think that you can leave us now!! You are a clomid girl end of .  Wishing you all the luck    in the world hun and sending you lots of   

Le x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Sukie, really sorry about your negative test hoping you get a BFP on your IVF  

Davis, I am no expert but am on my first month of clomid with tracking scans. 10mm on d9 sounds fine to me. On my d14 scan mine measured 12mm on d17 it measure 14.5. My consultant said this was fine as they were growing and that  they would be ready to release an egg by d20. She gave me a trigger injection on that day and it would appear that I ovulated the following day, d21. She said this was quite late but perfectly ok. Follicles that are growing well grow between 1 and 2mm a day. Mine were slow ish so if I do not get a BFP on this cycle she said she would increase the clomid dose to 100mg in order to increase the chances of stimulating 2 follicles and hopefully bring the ovulation day forward to around day 14. I am currently on 2ww and due to test on 1st May. Hope this helps, the real expert is Natasha, so lets hope she is around. I think you have a good chance this cycle           All the best.

Shooting Star


----------



## LisaBerts

H E L P ! !

I've been given clomid to start on CD2 of this cycle - what would you do, my  started at about 4pm today! Should I take my 1st tablet tomorrow morning or wait until Monday? also do I have to take my tablets at the same time everyday? 

Thanks girls

Lisa
x

'Why do I always forget to ask important questions?'


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Lisa

I was told to count as day 1 if you experience red blood flow before six pm. It does not matter what time you take the clomid but I was advised to take it at the same time each day. I take mine first thing in the morning but many take it just before they go to bed because then most potential side effect, although you may have none, happen during the night when you are asleep. I am only on my first cyle of clomid so definately no expert but I hope this helps. All the best.  

Shooting Star


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Shooting Star - your a gem -   

Think I'll go for the morning - just because I take all my vitamins etc.. on a morning and I won't forget!

Thanks hun

Lisa


----------



## Shooting star

No problem Lisa, good luck with your first tablet tomorrow. What dose of clomid are you taking?

Hi Cleg hope you continue to be side effect free. I think my DH would agree with your DP! What dose of clomid are you taking?

Hi Cat - Just rescued you from an odd bubble number and rounded you up a bit! 

It is very quiet on here at the mo, you all seem to start chatting late at night! Will go and get some food and come back later.

SS


----------



## TLZ

Hi Everyone ..

Can anybody tell me what on earth is going on in my body !! ?? 

I am CD14, have felt really queasy all day, keep getting banging headaches and have a full, twingey feeling around my ovaries .... I know you will probably say "you're going to ovulate" but I've been doing the pee sticks and no surges!

I'm really worried ... can you Ov but not detect a surge ? my cycle is a regular 28 days but could I ovulate later in cycle than I first thought? 

Sorry to be stressy but this is my second time around on the clomid (this time with drilling) and I REALLY want it to WORK!

Thanks girls

Tam xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Tam

Afraid I don't know the answer to any of your questions but I am sure someone who does will answer you soon. Did not want you to think you were on your own. I have decided that not alot makes sense when on a clomid cycle. I get lots of conflicting results, side effects, changes etc. It would seem that most things are possible as we all respond to clomid in such different ways.

Shooting Star


----------



## TLZ

Thanks SS

I know I'm probably over-reacting .... too much time on my hands while DH is at work!

I guess I'm worried that because I haven't Ov'd naturally for a long time that my body doesn't quite remember how to release the egg ..  

Maybe I'm just nuts!!!

T x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a real quickie from me as I've had a really busy day.

Lisa, here's some advice from Minxy from another post I found:


Minxy said:


> CD1 is the first day of full flow bleeding so ignore any spotting or brown old blood...and if full flow bleeding starts after about 3pm then you count following day as cd1...eg...
> 
> Monday...spotting/brown "old" blood
> Tuesday...full flow red bleeding after 3pm
> Wednesday...cd1
> Thursday...cd2
> Friday...cd3


TLZ, if you haven't ov'd naturally for a while then it's probably your ovaries warming up to ov. I had ov pains for 4 days sometimes. Also the Clomid will probably give you a whole range of other symptoms, and sometimes I found they could last all cycle.

Good luck ladies. 

Hi to everyone else. Another hectic day tomorrow, but will try and catch up tomorrow evening some time.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LisaBerts

SS - I'm taking 100mg of Clomifene, although I have unexplained infertility and I ovulate naturally! Think my consultant wants to give me a 'good' boost  because with what I read on here, its quite a high dose when you ovulate naturally but I don't know, It's another one of those questions I forgot to ask 

Rosie P - now that info got me really confused! Because I went to loo at about 4pm on inspection duties  and my period was already in flow probably from well before 3 but I'm not sure - going to take my 1st tablet this morning at about 10am so if you wouldn't please reply before then! Thanx hun.

Tam - I've asked questions on the OPK's before when trying naturally. Minxy is the Queen of OPK's and has all the answers!  heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91629.msg1272608#msg1272608

I think OPK's can be a little difficult to get the timing right! Don't worry your not on you own.  

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## dakota

Hello ladies,

How are we all this sunny morning?

Im after a bit of advice....Yesterday was cd6 which i took my last tablet, only i went out for a meal and by the time i came home it was just after 12am. I took the tablet but am so worried now ive bullzed it all up

Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dakota ..I don't think it would make too much difference hun so wouldn't worry about it too much..worrying about it will do you more harm probably than taking the tablet slightly later than normal.

Hello everyone ... I woke up this morning feeling really ratty .. like really bad pmt .. not even had ov yet so shouldn't be pmt !! and as usual when you already feel ratty everything goes wrong .. my glasses kept falling off my head when i was cleaning .. the pot containing my toothbrush my goddaughters toothbrush and toothpaste etc fell into cat litter tray that I was cleaning in the bathroom .. of all the places it could have fallen it had to fall there .. then I dropped my mascara down the toilet ... just had my youngest god-daughter to stay and she managed to empty out all the tiny little gems/eyelets etc that I use for crafting all over the carpet ..I had hoovered 2 mins before ... have said naughty swear words quite a lot this morning which is unlike me ...(before my god-daughter arrived!) 

So going off to make a low fat veggie lasagne now ..hopefully I won't cut my fingers off in the process ..but the way the day is going ..I might be fingerless by the end of the veggies ..so it will be finger and veggie lasagne ..yum yum 

How is everyone else today ..anyone else joining the grumpy club?
Cat x


----------



## Carla16

Hi Everyone 

Does anybody know if you have PCOS can you still use ovulation tests or will they not work due to high hormone levels? 

I'm just in two minds at the mo. I'm also on Clomid at the moment so I didn't know whether that would affect the result or not either?

Hope everyone is doing OK!!  

C x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It is debatable whether opk's work with pcos ..because you can get false positives..but I guess if you carried on testing throughout your cycle (I got 100 off e-bay for the price of a couple of normal ones from Boots or somewhere) and made sure you had bms every time you got a positive it wouln't matter ...I am still waiting for my + ov this month

I am Mrs Hot flush today   hopefully that means I will get a surge soon! ...

update later .. looking at opk's stick trying to decide if it looks as dark as the control line .. it is as dark one side but not the other ..  

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Hey everyone !!

How's things ??

Had a lovely day today wandering around garden centre and then doing the garden with DH - he's being really sweet and letting me lift anything heavy "Just in case" - bless him !!

Cat - how was that finger lasagne ?!?  

Carla - the OPK's have never worked for me (got PCOS), but it seems different for everyone, so it's worth a go........try not to get too hung up on them though, they drove me a bit   after a while.....but then again - it don't take much these days  

Lisa - everyone seems to get told different things. My cons said to class day 1 as first day you get a full red bleed before 5pm !

Appleton79 - Good luck with the IUI hun. When are you due to test ?   

Hey to everyone I missed - got a bit confused  

Nix x


----------



## Nix76

Oooohhhh - just noticed my bubbles !!  Yaaayyyy - surely that MUST be lucky !!  

THANK YOU !


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It is a real nightmare needing a donor .. one minute he was booked for tomorrow and wed ..next he cancels wed and have to do mon and tues instead .. guess that should be ok if my test was pos today (still debating if it was or not may do another one in a minute !) 

Lasagne was good ..managed to avoid the fingers ha ha .. have drunk lots of tixylix to go with it yummy (people must look at us taking kids medicine and think god she's lost it  

Nix ..your day sounds really lovely .. 

I ended up calling the police yet again today as the local yobby kids were breaking our fence to bits ..so I may have to identify the little swine ! at least we have got the community police coming round more now which has got to be good to put the little hooligans off vandalising everything !

They stand there and see you looking out the window and just smash wine bottles on the floor almost as if in spite ..cos they know there is little we can do apart from get the police involved.. 

It makes me wonder what their parents think they are doing ..especially when they come home drunk .. they probably don't care ..makes me sooo cross !
Cat x


----------



## Guest

*Cat thanks for passing on the message your a star  Sorry you have been grumpy  Bl***y kids! (Good luck with the next couple of days) 

Thanks everyone for your messages I appreciate them good luck to you all and I'll keep popping in you won't get rid of me that easily 
I'm also going to ask my doc when I see her at the end of May if I can be prescribed more clomid after IVF if it doesn't work so I may be back in August but hopefully not no offence 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend

Good luck Kelly for today 

Sukie*


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hun and thanks for getting rid of my odd number x


----------



## Guest

Thats ok


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You are such a sweetie ..we would be tooo sad if you left us  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

I'll never be too far


----------



## dakota

Hi all, 

Thanks for replying cat, I think i was just worrying myself silly over nothing. Ill hopefully be less stressed about it next month.
Its not just kids these days being a pain in the @rse. I have the most awful neighbours who i have phoned the police on a few times for loud music and shouting and swearing in the garden at all hours. But last night it all kicked off with her hammering on my backdoor as she thought id phoned the police. I hadnt long got in from work and was having a bath. It scared the hell out of me as i was on my own. Quickly got dressed legged it to the car and went to my mums   Then went for a balti. But i couldnt believe how a grown woman was behaving. As i was driving passed i had a sneaky look and saw her and another fella being arrested so at least it was quiet nite for once. Sometimes i wonder who is worst adults or kids?

Nix ~ You have DH trained well   any tips lol

Hi to everyone else

Ive been to my mums for dinner which was heaven lol   Done something to my back as it keeps twinging. Think it was when i was on the floor playing with my neice. Back to work 2moro   Why do sundays go so fast? 

HUggles
Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well this is a classic example of how opk's can do your head in .. have just done another one and it is completely different to the one I did this afternoon ?! so don't know if I have had a surge or not ..the one earlier def looked 'as dark as the other line'   it is soo frustrating ...I might ring up the hospital tomorrow and see if they will scan me..
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Evening everyone

Cat - So glad your lasagne was nice and you still have all your fingers!    The donor thing must be tricky if it keeps being changed. Some one on here, possibly Natasha, said that the most accurate time to use OPKs was between 10am and 4pm. So I guess it depends what time you got which result. I would be tempted to ask for a scan, then you will really know where you are. Sorry you had trouble from those yobs again, no respect for people or property (yikes I sound like my Grandmother!)

Dakota - Hope you are a little less stressed now, both on the fertility front and neighbours. That sounds quite frightening, maybe the police will take them away indefinately so that you can get some peace.

Nix - Glad you had a good time in the garden with DH, he sounds lovely. If he is free any time he could give my DH a few tips!!! 

Carla - Like Cat, I think OPKs can be a bit hit and miss with PCOS. Are tracking scans a possibility for you?

Sukie - Bye for now.  Come back and chat as often as you can. 

Lisa and Cleg - How is the pill taking going?

As for me, had quite a relaxing yet bussy weekend. This is good as it has prevented me from doing 101 HPKs. Two days until testing, I wonder if I can last or will the crazy clomid cycle get the better of me. Felt I needed a bit of support today so told DH how strong the desire to take the test was. His helpful comment was "well that would not be logical, the con said Tuesday so before then would be a waste of time and money." Hmm No brownie points there and who brought rationality into the equation! I think he needs to work on the "aaah would you like a hug" principle! Trying to educate him but it is rather slow going.

SS


----------



## Carla16

Hi Everyone again,

Thanks Nix76 & Cat for your advice, don't know what to do. Hope everything is going ok for you girlies!!! 

Shooting Star - Thanks to you too for your advice although I'm not sure what tracker scans involve? am I being thick? Is it available on the NHS or will I have to pay for it? 

Well I'm a bit down at mo just come back from my sisters (she's 23 weeks pregnant) and also my driving instructor is about 26 weeks preggers too, I seem to be surrounded by them at the minute and I just can't get it out of my head whether I'm ever going to be a mum? 

I'm so glad I have you lot to talk to when I'm feeling like this? I'm sure I'm not the only person here who gets bad days!! 

Cx


----------



## Rosie P

LisaBerts said:


> Rosie P - now that info got me really confused! Because I went to loo at about 4pm on inspection duties  and my period was already in flow probably from well before 3 but I'm not sure - going to take my 1st tablet this morning at about 10am so if you wouldn't please reply before then! Thanx hun.


Lisa, so sorry I didn't get chance to answer this morning. I'm sure you taking them this morning will be fine - when I first started I had such trouble working out when to take them as my AFs were weird, but they still made me ov and that's the main thing.



Carla16 said:


> Does anybody know if you have PCOS can you still use ovulation tests or will they not work due to high hormone levels?
> 
> I'm just in two minds at the mo. I'm also on Clomid at the moment so I didn't know whether that would affect the result or not either?


Carla, here's a reply I put on this thread about OPKs the other day:


Rosie P said:


> Re: OPKs, they can be unreliable for women who have PCOS. Some women with PCOS have high levels of LH hormones and this can give them false positives. I was lucky enough not to have high LH and found them reliable, but only in conjunction with monitoring other ov signs like BBT and CM, as OPKs only confirm an LH surge and not that ov has definitely happened. I used to use them every day from CD10 even though I generally ov'd quite late (CD20-25 most of the time). When using OPKs you should test any time from 12-8pm as LH normally surges in the morning so shows up in your pee in the pm. Also you should not pee for 4 hours before testing and try and reduce liquid intake 2 hours before testing. Clomid would not affect the results. If using a bogstandard test then only when the result line is *as dark or darker than the control line, is that a positive test result. *Hope this helps.


Cat, it might be possible to have had a surge earlier in the day that's gone now. Are you charting BBT or anything also? It might be worth getting a scan to be on the safeside as you want to get your timing as good as possible.

SS, I know it's hard but I'd try and avoid testing early as I even tested 14 dpo and got BFN, but BFP the day after so it can be a really bad idea.

Well, sorry I've no time for any more personals. DH is making my tea and am looking forward to it.  to you other lovely ladies.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Carla16

Thanks Rosie, I'm not sure whether I suffer from high levels of LH hormone. Maybe it's worth asking my gynae that one. 

Does anyone else find their BBT chart to be all over the place? I have irregular cycles so it's hard to determine when I'm going to ov. 



C x


----------



## Shooting star

Rosie - Thanks, I will wait until Tuesday and my con did say do retest on Friday as well so that goes along with what you said.  

Carla - I did not know what half these things were when I started, I don't know much more now!  Tracking scans are internal ultrasounds performed during your cycle. I had one on d14 and another on d17 because I have very irregular cycles. Different cons do them on different days. Some do one and others several. It is possible to get them on the NHS but you don't usually get them unless you ask. They are very helpful in telling you how many follicles are developing and if they are a good size for ovulation (18mm ish). It can also show if you are likely to have already ovulated. I did not get very far at all with the NHS but others have been alot more successful. I am currently private and the scans cost me about £200 each. Not great but hey - I'm desperate. Hope this helps and has not confused you further!

I know what you mean about the whole world being pregnant!

SS


----------



## Rosie P

Carla, I also had irregular cycles so it might be worth buying the OPKs n bulk off the net and giving them a try. With regards to BBT it took me a few months to get the hang, and even then will only indicate once ov has already happened, which is why I found using them in conjunction with other techniques helped. I didn't have any tracking or monitoring so just found the OPKs, BBT and monitoring other signs of ov really informative and for personally less stressful. I also got to be able to 'read' my body much better.

Good luck.  

SS, Good luck for testing.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am starting to wonder why I am putting myself through this   ..my donor has just phoned up and cancelled for tomorrow ..he may or may not be able to come tomorrow afternoon ..he says it as if he is cancelling a tea party or something ..he has literally just phoned me ..and I was asleep and now I am so angry that this man seems to have complete disregard for my feelings and that he is f******* it up for us again !!! I wish he would just be honest and either be committed or not ..I am so wound up now and angry and upset and frustrated that I even need this stupid man but of course I can't complain can I      each time it is like I get to think about the dream and believe in it ...and then everything just goes wrong ..I am starting to think that maybe it is just not meant to be at all  

I bet you have all thought this before ...but I just want to wake up and be someone who doesn't have to go through all this sh**!! in order to get what other people manage to do without even thinking about it .. 

Rosie ..I think that was probably it I had the surge and then it went as the third test I did there was only one line again ..so quite clearly different each time .. it just feels like a waste of peeing on sticks now tho ..she laughs hysterically !!

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Oh Cat, what a total pig! He really doesn't seem to realise the consequences of his actions. How long would it take you to get another donor sorted? If he's going to mess you about then I'd really seriously consider changing to another donor. This guy just seems to keep moving the goalposts all the time. Sending you lots of   hun. 

My friend works with someone who used donor sperm and I'm sure she said they had it send to then frozen. I wonder if you could do that then when you got a surge you could just defrost and use when you're ready and not when it suits this numpty. It's no good him being 'available' when you've already ov'd.

Hope he sorts himself out for tomorrow for you hun.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hun    I felt so positive until his phone call and now I just feel like a puppet and he is pulling the strings and I have no control over it ...he isn't taking it seriously at all .. and it is breaking my heart as I can just see my chances going down the drain.. this is my last go before gong back to the hospital ..and I don't know if they will let me have any more cycles on it     

I wanted to get angry at him but all the time I have to feel grateful evem though he is playing with my emotions every cycle for some reason or another ...either ripping us off or doing this.. I have never heard of getting frozen sperm .. but I guess anything is worth looking into to ..I don't seriously know how long I can keep doing this it is bad enough having the normal highs and lows without this being added in ..
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Cat, I really feel for you - it is bad enough having to go through normal Clomid cycles, so I can't even begin to image how this makes you feel. Is there any way you can maybe ring him in the morning and calmly explain the importance of timing and it needing to be tomorrow and ask (even beg) if there's anyway he can pop around tomorrow? Surely he could sympathise with that and find 10 minutes in his day?

Keep me posted hun and I'll try and find out more about the frozen stuff from my friend.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I guess no surprise I am awake for the fourth time tonight ... feel drained after crying myself to sleep ..all I kept thinking was I wish I had never started this dream because as sooh as you start believing it hurts all the more ..

Rosie ..I think with frozen sperm you would have to know pretty accurately when you are about to ovulate as not something you can keep in a home freezer with my tasty ww meals ...unfortunately   

I am wondering if this is his way of sayng I don't want to do it because he is too chicken just to be honest ..but who knows !! and of course the ones he is charging more will get prority ..so like a lot of things probably comes down to what you can afford! sorry for sounding so cynical  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

On a lighter note have thought of some 'not so tasty' ww meals inspired by Rosie  
Coq au sperm, sweet and sour sperm, sperm in the hole, sperm curry, Thai Green Sperm, and for those laptop days roasted sperm. 

 I know they are awful but funny what you find funny at 4.45am 
Catx


----------



## Nix76

Cat - sending you big  hun.  How can he mess you around like this - must be heartbreaking for you to have to cope with this on top of the clomid  .  However - you did make me   at your culinary sperm suggestions, not sure I fancy sweet and sour sperm with my egg fried rice.....eeeewww.

Morning girls - how's everyone doing today ??

SS & Dakota - it's taken almost 15 years, but DH is well trained now    

SS - He does also make those "helpful" comments where he has memorised what the cons said and repeats it back to me word for word when what I really want him to say is "poor you, let me massage your feet and feed you fattening food until you feel better" - stupid man  

Rosie - how you feeling now hun ?  Is little P showing up as a bump yet ??

Sukie - wish you so much luck with this cycle - let's be having you back here in a month telling us about your BFP  

Well......I'm on countdown now till testing day Saturday   Trying REALLY hard to stay positive.  It's funny - I can be SO positive on other peoples behalves and encourage them, but for myself I'm rubbish!  Must try harder !!!!  

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Morning everyone,

                Hope everyones ok.

            Sorry to hear some of you are having problems,heres a big   and some   .

      Im lookin 4ward to my hol on thursday,ive got to go back to work weds night though  

              I dont finish till 8,30pm then weve got to leave for airport bout 1,30am 

        Oh well will be worth it. .xx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Max - how you doing hun ??

Have a fab holiday!  Just what the doctor ordered I reckon !!!

Nix


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Just catching up on all the messages for the last few days, but my mind has gone as soon as I read them!

SS - thanks first of all for your support RE: my follicle sizes. I think I was having one of those moments when you over analyse what the nurse says. I am feeling a little neurotic at the moe.

Cat - so sorry to hear about your probs with donor - maybe if you just told him very nicely that this is very emotional for you and you just need to be sure that he is committed! Worth a try maybe because men just dont think like women so he may be completely unaware of the true impact of his actions. And do try to get some sleep hun. By the way OPK do not work reliably if you have PCOS - my consultant told me not to touch them.

Carla - even though we started with a paid private consultancy for IVF we are getting our clomid tracking on the NHS so I would say that you will be able to as well as it doesnt seem to be an issue.

Darkota - I know how stressful bad neighbours can be. We spent 7 years next to some very bad neighbours who made our life hell with death threats, noise and just evil looks everytime we encountered them in the street. We even issued an ASBO against them but Im afraid moving was the only relief and although difficult as we had to legally tell the new buyers of our problems it was worth it.

Sukie - good luck for the test

Nix - try not to test early but if you are like me thats just about impossible. Still I have tested early and got a negative when I was actually BFP. But then about a month later the NHS issued a warning that 1000's of NHS test kits were faulty and that all women who used hospital issued kits should test again. Yep I was one of them I think, although I knew I was BFP before the warning was issued but not after getting very drunk and smoking (it was over Xmas and new years eve).

Hi to everyone else, I have my next scan tomorrow, but went and had accupunture on the weekend to stimulate my follicles so it will be interesting to see how they have come on.

Cheers
Ba


----------



## Nix76

Hi Davis,

Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun  

I really want to give acupuncture a go - how long you been having it ?  What exactly are they doing for you ?

Re the HPT's - I have the other problem.......I hate them!!  Have had so many negatives over the years that I put off testing till as late as possible and then generally come on about an hour later


----------



## dakota

Morning,

Max ~ Have a wonderful relaxing holiday, im sure its much deserved  

Davis ~ Good luck with your app 2moro   I think the whole street is trying to get them out as they are renting. She had the cheek to ask our other neighbour if he would mow her lawn   I think its cuz our lawns join and my DP mowed ours sat and did a straight line down the middle, so there's looks awful now    

Nix ~ 15 yrs   crikey think ill have to start training mine now  

Cat ~   from me hun. It will happen!

Well Ive taken the day off work. Pulled something in my back yesterday and woke up this morning and can hardly move. I have my first app with the counsellor 2moro at 9.30am, its only an initial meeting so not sure how its going to go.

Hope everyone is well,
And hello to everyone else  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls.

Cat, he's a rotter. Maybe you should just ask him outright whether or not he is prepared to do it, as if not you need to find someone committed who won't let you down at the crucial time next time. Maybe he needs a bit of an ultimatum to realise what it's doing to you when he lets you down. I think I'll be giving WW meals a body swerve now in case you ever get a job with them and don't tell us!  I hope they never take up your recipe suggestions. 

Nix, I'm feeling ok thanks. Just a bit of a wobbly big belly, but not an actual bump so far. Hospital tomorrow so hoping they will reassure my nerves. I know what you mean about being positive about others but find it hard to be positive for yourself. I am a great one for giving advice to stay positive but am the worst for following my own advice. I have found acupuncture to be fantastic. I used to have terrible IBS and so much time off work with it, and after acupuncture no symptoms now for 6 and a half years! Also I had it last year and I'm sure it helped. It really helped my very painful and heavy AFs and also increases blood flow to the uterus to help give a much healthier environment for an embryo to implant. My acupuncturist had success with 3 IF ladies in the last 3 months I was going. Just make sure you get a registered one - you can find one in your area here: http://www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk/find/county.shtml Also I'd recommend using one that has experience with IF.

Max, hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday hun. 

Davis, OPKs can be unreliable for some women with PCOS due to some women having higher levels of LH hormone thus getting false positives. My consultant told me to use them whilst on Clomid and I have PCOS and found them very accurate for me. Of course you need to monitor other ov symptoms and BBT to confirm whether ov has happened as OPKs only indicate you have had a surge and do not confirm ov. I actually found this method more reliable than scan and blood tests for me (as I ov anywhere from CD14 and CD25) and less stressful than having all those done. Everyone is different though, as is every consultant.

Oooo Nikki, that sounds nasty with your back. Take it easy hun and hope you're feeling better soon.

 to anyone I've missed.

Rosie. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Nix76

Rosie - can I pick your brains a bit about acupuncture ?  When is the best time to have it for IF related reasons ?  Have also got PCOS and get very painful periods.

Good luck for hospital tomorrow - will they do another scan ?

Thanks hun,

Nix


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Nix. It's different for IVF etc than it is for Ovulation Induction drugs alone. Being on Clomid I had 1 session a week and really need to continue for around 3 months (although I carried on for longer) or until pg is achieved. Your acupuncturist will assess you though and decide what course of treatment is best for you - this was just what mine said for me. I can sympathise as started having really painful AFs, 7 days long and very heavy (so bad I couldn't go anywhere for a week each cycle) around the beginning of last year. It was especially helpful if I had acupuncture on CD1 or 2 so it could nip the pain and ridiculous heaviness in the bud. It should not hurt, and it any needle does you should tell them and they should remove it and reposition it. It should merely tingle. She also treats my hayfever which I normally get really badly, and last year I didn't have the need for any drugs. Good luck and if you need to know anything else, just give me a shout.

Thanks hun. I'm hoping they will do a scan so we know if things are still ok or not (if not I will beg!), but if they won't them we are going to have a scan privately on Thursday night as if things are ok we want to tell family and friends at the weekend. Fingers crossed!

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Rosie,

Have decided I'm gonna go for it next cyle if AF shows up for this one (fingers crossed it doesn't though!!!).

Like Tesco says......every little helps.......or might do anyways  

Good luck tomorrow then - aaaaahh, it'll be so nice to tell everyone. Bet they'll be so happy for you hun  

Nix


----------



## Rosie P

Good luck with it Nix, but obviously I hope AF doesn't turn up for you.     I know 2 ladies with PCOS who didn't ov naturally and both got pg with acupuncture alone, so you're right - every little helps! 

Thanks hun. Am pretty nervous, but each day further on is a bonus. I really hope they will. Some know of our IF and others don't so hopefully if we get to tell we'll see if there's a difference in their reactions.   

Good luck on your 2ww.    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

Nix - Re: Acupuncture - I must say that I am a committed follower. I had it for whiplash after a car accident and it basically cured me. 

I then decided to try acupuncture and Chinese herbs after my first m/c and got BFP within the first 3 months of trying whilst also on metformin! It was a total shock. I am always on metformin and have been for years and years so I put it down to the accu and herbs. 

I have heard that you should not take herbs with treatment and whilst my woman doesn't let you take them for most other fertility processes (IVF, IUI etc) she advocates their use with clomid.

Basically I use her to bring on AF and then once a week for the first couple of weeks leading up to ovulation. She also recommends stimulating the follies on day 11/12. Apparently the herbs 'nourish the blood and regulate' and for me they are also to combat m/c as I have had 2 in a row now. Certainly you can physically see in my complexion and hair how good they are. I should also say that she only deals in womens issues - pms, fertility and birthing. After ovulation I don't see her for 2 weeks - to let nature take its course and then the process starts again.

Oh god - I am meant to be working from home having just started freelancing and look at what I am doing! Cant concentrate at all. What has happened to my brain

Cheers
Ba


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Davis - am trying to find one in my area that specialises in fertility issues, so hopefully can give it a go from next cycle if this one fails   that I won't need it though !

Nix


----------



## Rosie P

Davis said:


> I have heard that you should not take herbs with treatment and whilst my woman doesn't let you take them for most other fertility processes (IVF, IUI etc) she advocates their use with clomid.


I'd just advise that you always ask your consultant or doctor you are under for fertility treatment before taking any herbal remedies, as they can interfere with fertility drugs (even Clomid). Your acupuncturist might think they are ok to take but your fertility doc is the one who is trained in medicine and qualified, and although your acupuncturist will understand the herbal remedies your doc is the one with the understanding of your fertility drugs. Afterall, if they do interfere, you will have wasted however many cycles of your Clomid, so you should always check things out with your consultant first.

By the way, my acupuncturist would not let me have any of the herbal remedies whilst on Clomid.

Good luck. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well donor did finally turn up late afternoon so although later than planned it was better than not at all after spending most of the morning crying I felt like a wrung out rag .. he is coming again tomorrow so fingers crossed..    

I have heard some great things about acupuncture too and might give that a go if this cycle doesn't work ..if the docs let me have more clomid that is ..

thanks for your support today guys it has meant a lot   .. it is such an emotional rollercoaster this fertility ride !

Errr did my recipe ideas not go down well then lol  
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Ah Cat that's good news at least. Thank goodness! Let's hope you got that egg just in time. I personally can't recommend acupuncture highly enough, but you must make sure you find a properly qualified and registered one. Mine was trained in China where acupuncture is used alongside conventional medicine in their hospitals etc. She is very knowledgable and very good. Her husband is a doctor working on a special project in the US, so they unfortunately live apart most of the time. 

I'm just so glad you got it sorted. Yes, I think I'll be very cautious of any recipes you post on the healthy eating recipe thread!   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I might just have a nice recipe for you Rosie   ha ha right off to bed now ..what a day I feel like I have gone through every emotion going ! 

Night girls x
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,

      Ive just phoned the hospital and ive got to go in for a preg test 2day as its cd42 for me,im sureits gonna be a bfn though but ive kinda got myself used to the idea.If it is a bfn there giving me more provera and doubling my dose of clomid.Im gonna ask if i can have tracking scans too.

  I dont know wether to startthe next cycle yet though as i was doubled up in pain for days last week and im convinced it was late ovulation so we had lots of   so if i was ovulating it still wouldnt show up on the test 2day. 

  Hi sukie,sorry you got a bfn hun but good luck with ivf 

SS,how are you getting on hun? 

Rosie good luck at the hospital 2day hun  

  Hiya appleton79,sending you lots of     hun. 

    Hi cat,I cant believe your donors messing you around like that,glad he turned up in the end though hun.And those naughty kids,its disgusting the way they are. 

Carla16,hiya how are you getting on? ive got pcos too. 

  Hiya nix76, Wishing you lots of luck for your test on sat     hope you get a   hun.xx

  
    TLZ,lisa,cleg,tulip and nikki p,hiya and how are you all getting on? good i hope


----------



## Nix76

Good luck at the hospital today Max - let's hope it's a shock BFP   

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hiya nix,

            Thanx hun that would be great. 

      I woke up feeling sad this morn as i had a dream that we had a tiny baby and i woke up and saw my husband at the bottom of the bed trying to get her back to sleep! i said her as she had pink on.I thought it was true for a min when i woke up.

      It has happend 2me before as well. .xx


----------



## Nix76

Max 

I had a BFP dream last night and woke up to find DH rubbing my tummy - was very weird !!

Let's hope they come true for both of us  

Let me know how you get on at hosp - what time is your appointment ?

Nix


----------



## LisaBerts

WOW - hope both your dreams come true!    

Just a quick question - I've been taking clomid since Sunday and I feel GREAT at the mo, no side effects so far!  Has anyone found that they make you feel better?  eg.  Skin looks brighter and I feel quite energetic?  Are the side effects usually later on? or at the beginning?

Hi to everyone, I'm short of time at the mo, I'll get back on later to catch up!

Thanks

Lisa
  x


----------



## Nix76

Hi Lisa,

Well, it certainly didn't work that way for me, but great if that's your side effect !!  

Sure someone more knowlegeable will be along soon to answer your question.

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,
        They said i can just turn up this aft.  Im gonna ask if i can av the tracking scans or i will go totally . .x


    Hiya lisa,it werent like that for me either,but everyones different hun! and not everyone has side effects.Dont worry


----------



## Davis

Hi to all
Well just got back from my scan and its not good news. One follie on my leftside has disappeared and I am just left with a dozen very small follies and the right dominant hasnt grown at all and is just 10mm. They are fairly sure that I will not OV this cycle but I have to go back again on Thursday to see if "I surprise them".  

I didnt really think that it would work this cycle because they have taken me off metformin and started with a lower dose than I was on previously. I know that doesnt make sense but its all because I got a BFP naturally. I have to start all over again. It took me 5 years to have my wonderful boy and I just cant wait another 5 years for a second - emotionally or physically. I have been told that I have to wait 2 years to be eligable for IVF again even privately but I just dont have that much time on my hands as I am closer to 40 than 30.  

Im just really p'd off!
Hope those girls testing today have a better day than me.
Ba


----------



## Nix76

Davis hun  

Sorry for the rubbish news.  Really hope that your folly's have grown by Thursday.

Will be thinking of you  

Nix


----------



## dakota

Good afternoon to all,

Lisa ~ I didnt have any side affects either (this was my 1st cycle) To be honest id prefer to have side affects as then i at least know that something is going on in my body. 

Had my first app with the counsellor today. She was a very nice lady and i could really open up to her. I bawled my eyes out     I felt like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders when i came out as i find it so hard to talk to DP. I have another app in 2 weeks. She said i only get 6 sessions on the NHS  

HUggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. We had our hospital appointment and doc tried to take my blood pressure but it was manic, so we discussed my nerves and he wanted to put me at ease as soon as possible, so he listened for a heartbeat and got one almost straight away. We feel so relieved now. He also said if I bleed again I must go straight in. I think we will still have a scan as it will make me feel better about telling family and friends at weekend. Thanks for your support girls and good luck wishes - I think I'd have gone barmy without it!

Max, good luck for your test.   This last cycle I had the type of pains you're describing, really bad for 4 days for the first time. I was actually really worried, but it must have been a big juicy egg. Maybe you could wait before starting your next cycle just to give yourself piece of mind. Might be worth mentioning at the hospital, but I bet you're already there. 

Lisa, I must say I never felt like that, but it might be because you're starting on the Clomid and the optimism is making you feel really good. I must admit that sometimes I got symptoms later on in the cycle, but don't worry about it as some women are lucky enough to get none. Some cycles I had none and you might find that each cycle is different. Good luck.  

Davis, stranger things have happened so I'm hoping they will have grown for you for Thursday. IVF ladies swear by lots of protein like lots of milk to improve egg quality, so maybe if you have plenty of milk these next couple of days that will help. Also your Brazil nuts for a healthy womb lining. God luck.   It seems extremely unfair that even privately you would have to wait so long for IVF. Have you considered moving clinics because if you're paying then you have the right to have it when you want and when you feel you've tried other options for long enough. That's my opinion anyway. People pay for risky procedures like boob jobs and have them done whenever they want, but it so different for IVF. Don't get me wrong I don't think they should give it out willy nilly, but if you've had to try for 5 years before, and then do Clomid and that doesn't work then surely you have the right to move on to IVF when you want to if private. It's  

Nikki, I think it does you good to have a spring clean of the emotions once in a while doesn't it? I know when I was seeing my counsellor lots of things came out that I didn't even know were bothering me. Maybe you could start seeing a qualified counsellor yourself afterwards if you feel it's doing you good? I think my seesions were only about £25 and they were worth every penny. 

 to all you other lovely ladies and I'll catch up with you all later.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Rosie - am SO happy for you hun        

Here's hoping you have a very dull (in a nice way!) remainder of your PG !

Well, this 2ww is now officially doing my head in !!  Keep having to say under my breath "not long to go, not long to go"   

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

          Sorry it wasnt good news at the hospital for you but fingers crossed for thursday 

Dakota,glad it went well for you hun 


       Well ive been to the hospital,it was a   just as i expected  .So im gonna wait till after my hol then start provera again and 100mg of clomid this time.We really arent happy with the way they treat you there,i cant wait to be transferred to sheffield.I asked about tracking scans and she said we cant offer them as there isnt enough appointment slots! Me and dh are both disgusted.They took ages to fetch me for the test so dh asked what was happening and she said we arent miracle workers! 
     Then when i went back to the consultant she told us the results in the corridor with everybody listening,i am really p***ed off with them.x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya rosie,
            Thats fantastic news,im so happy for you hun  How far are you now?x

          I told my consultant bout the bad pain but she wasnt interested! They have really upset dh and me,treated us like a piece of meat or something and gave us results in the corridor! Im gonna wait untill i get back of hol to start next cycle though.

                        Take care.x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

Max, sorry to hear about your horrible experiences today. I have experienced similar things and they some how make you feel like a piece of dirt. Try not to let them get to you, cos you are worth so much more than that. Also sorry about your . It was testing day for me too today and my result was  . I am really gutted. DH said I should not have got my hopes up on the first cycle but I can't help it. It is my birthday today so it has been doubley difficult. Getting what seems like period pains so gues AF will probably arrive by tomorrow. I spent two years wishing for AF as I had not had a natural one. Now it's on it's way I can't stop crying. Waiting for DH to get home from work and feel really alone. Sorry about the depressing post.

Shooting Star


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Nix.   It's so hard on the 2ww and I always found the 2nd week the worst. Hang on in there hun!  

Thanks Max.   I'm 15 weeks tomorrow, so by weekend we will feel good about telling everyone. So sorry it was BFN hun. It sounds a bit like my hospital. They wouldn't track me as they were so busy or do the blood tests. You would wait 6 months for an appointment and then be in there for 10 minutes and rushed out. I'd perhaps be tempted to have a nice relaxing holiday and test when you get back and then if not start your next cycle, as those pains could have been late ov. How long are you on hols for? 

SS, sorry it was BFN for you too hun. Don't lose hope - onwards and upwards for your next cycle. Make sure you treat yourself and enjoy your birthday. Happy Birthday by the way   Taurus is the best starsign!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi guys   

I even thought of going .on hotel internet to speak to you guys, cos I was missing you's.now in my reckoning
I either booked the wrong holiday choice or I'm a complete saddo....  

I'm gonna attempt to do catch up posting.
First and foremost..

Sorry Rosie,      I guess I'm one of the biggest instigators and have had a whole week for you to calm down, so got 
off lightly,this may be a long post, will I get in trouble for that too (its not like I talk a lot) SORRY!! 
Glad youve had reassuring news  
Nix76.. Gosh what a ball saga!!  reinforces my theory of an amusing thread where DH's can let off steam  
Max8579... Don't let the work buggers get you down,your next cycle and hols approaching !! so you giving me a licence to talk then ??!!.. have since read how down and scared you are..I'm sure you and DH will be OK, its so common for infertility to cause these probs and I'm sure he loves you through thick and thin, just remember for every low theres a high    you'll get through it hun
Tigger , how lovely for you, congratulations girl .... pics are lovely too 
cat   (She is a bit scary, when cross isn't she, didn't realise we were being bad either).. thanx for missing me
too and keeping me involved.. just read your update about the donor thats so horrible, you must feel so frustrated to say the least
sounds like you need to get a more reliable donor... bless you to see your humour trying to win the way.Maybe you could send him some complimentary meals with your wicked imagination.. (post donoring of course)
Suskie, how you doing girl, fingers crossed for your new journey.. what are you doing to my reputation!! You'll have that Rosie one blaming me ME!! for the overload of threads lately   ... I only ever ventured as far as Ireland til 
last year, so I know that one  
Oh Matty, how sweet for you to talk to me anyway, I just love your madness..try and keep your chin up hun,my nearly cycle buddy  
Shooting star, I'm gonna be real quite after this message now       me never
All you new girls welcome to us mad lot
Tulip, welcome back,you've been gone ages! sorry your hols wasn't good, (what type of clients do you work with,diagnostics wise? )Hope you enjoyed your anniversary
TLZ, welcome and I totally agree about monitoring helping you fee you have some control, I just do my BBT but it helps me understand and forewarns me of the likely outcome of the month
MM sorry to hear how your feeling,and good to See you offload hun, thats what makes us all so good for each other... support. My DD is pregnant now, and remember my best friend being pregnant with me then I m/c,I then had to go through her pregnancy with her, which was bittersweet as I'm sure you'll understand but you will get through it,sometimes life
seems cruel... hope your weekend helped

Reading a weeks worth of post highlights , understandably a lot of despondency at times, but I think Rosie summed it up lovely 
when she said shed received that p.m to give her hope and look at Rosie now... we've all got hope too and its when were
down is best time to come on line and offload, we all feel better too when we can help each other....

I'm out of breath..........cant think why...................     

Crazy Fi (just for you suskie)


----------



## Crazy Fi

oooh and Hi to anyone I missed and loads and loads of 

              

         
            

to all


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi, great to have you back. You talk as much as you like, it can be very quiet on here without you. I hope you had a good time on holiday and did not think about us lot that much. Welcome back.

Shooting star


----------



## Shooting star

Karen

Sending you lots of                                         

Good Luck

Shooting Star


----------



## Shooting star

Karen

No problem and thanks for the bubbles. It is very quiet on here tonight!

SS


----------



## TLZ

Hi Gang

Hope everyone is doing ok ... been off for a couple of days as we decided to move the computer then couldn't get a connection back !! Doh!!    Won't be doing that again !

I wanted to post something tonight and I don't really expect a reply I just kinda wanted to get it out of me as it's going round and round in my head ......

.... I have lost my positivity a bit and just feel plain old scared that it hasn't worked ... I don't know what I would do if I could never have a baby .. this is the single most frightening thing to me, I know all of you girls can understand some or all of what I am saying and I hope that makes it ok for me to get it out ?? 

Friends etc are great but they just don't get it ... for weeks now my mum and my mate have been saying things like " stay positive, it will work, have faith ..." etc, etc, and now that I have been really positive (for a while at least!) they're saying " now don't be too disappointed if it doesn't work .. there's always next month or IVF" ...  I don't know what to feel !!!!  aagghh!  

I JUST WANT A BABY !! I think we have waited long ENOUGH!!!


I'm so sorry ladies to lay this at your doors, hope you can understand and give me a big ol' dollop of happy vibes ...

As I say no reply necessary, just nice to know you are all there ..


Tammy xx


----------



## Davis

Thanks for all your support I am feeling much better now. I will wait for 2 more cycles and then they will move me on to IUI so I must remember not to let this get me down. I realise I am lucky as I have a little boy and every day for years all I said was 'please God just one baby' and it happened so I need to keep that front of mind.

Karen - I had similar symptons when I had OHSS. Although I felt like peeing every minute nothing much happened and I actually retained megga fluid (put on 4 kilos in 3 days). If you think thats you drink loads of water and watch your weight. If its starting increasing rapidly or you are in pain (I was in terrible pain as the cycst burst) phone the hosp and get an appointment asap as it can be very dangerous. The good news is that you are more likely to get OHSS with BFP as the ovaries take over hormone production to support the embie in the first 12 weeks so any follies keep growing. 

Sorry to hear about the BFN girls but keep Rosies success as a reminder that it can work next time - I am.
Cheers
Ba


----------



## Mary M

Hello ladies,
I am new to this thread, I am just starting out on the clomid route tommorow is CD3 so I start then, I am really scared hopefully it will work but I ahve questions I hope that some of you guys can help me out with I start taking on cd3 for 5 days and I am taking 100mg but I only heve 50mg tablets so I assume that I will need to take two, in the evening I read somewhere is this okay? secondly when will I have  ? the dr who prescribed them is not monitoring me, and I have just had a coloscopy 5 weeks ago and a D&C she just told me to come back when I was prg.  please let me know any info that you may have.  I am lookng forward to getting to know you all.

Cheers

Mary


----------



## Nix76

Evening all !

SS - so sorry it was BFN hun . Happy Birthday !! I agree with Rosie - Taurus is the best sign 

Fi - Welcome back !!! Good hols ??

Tammy -  I think we all feel like that sometimes - I know I do anyway - and there's not much I can say to make it any better, but we always here for you.

Hi to anyone I missed !

So.......how's everyone doing tonight then ? DH is downstairs watching the football and it's very dull, so thought I'd come on here and chat to you crazy lovely ladies !

Nix


----------



## flower le

Hi girlies 

Sorry I haven't been around over the last few days - I've been poorly ickie.  Still feel bad now but thought I would come on and say hello so sorry no personals Sorry to hear that some of you have been having a bad time- my thoughts are with you all.  I know how hard it is to stay positive but come on we are women! We can do this!        For you all. 

 hasn't turned up yet but as the hospital didn't hold out any hope for my fols this month I don't expect anything.  


Sorry it's so short but I'm off to be again to try to get better for my hols.    for you all 

Le x


----------



## flower le

By the way that should read I'm off to bed Sorry  

x


----------



## Nix76

Mary - I'm on 100mg too.  I take 2 pills together (i take mine in the evening).

Good luck  

Nix


----------



## Shooting star

Hi EVERYONE


karen, in answer to your question I am having a very bad day because of the negative result today. I agree with Tammy entirely and feel much the same as her at the mo. Hopefully the feelings will pass a little when I start the next clomid cycle. The dse is being increased to 100mg.

Mary - In answer to your question. Yes take two and at the same time. In terms of   I was told to start on day 10 and then for every other day until just after ovulation. I hope that helps. It is a bit disapponinting that your dr has not given you a bit more info, but we will all do our best to help.

Thanks Nix

Flowe Le - sorry to hear you are unwell. Get well soon   

Shooting Star


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers Nix, it was a break,but not what I had hoped for, still, got to spend some precious 1-1 time with my darling DH and he does make me laugh so much............ 

Hi Mary, I too take my clomid together, I take mine in the morning but I think a lot of ladies take it pm to minimise the side effects, good luck with your clomid journey

Le. get well soon  

Its eerily quiet on here......


----------



## Nix76

Fi - it's very quiet on here!  I'm only usually on during the day and when I check in there;s TONS of posts from all the chatting going on.  I'm here and zilch - should I take this personally ?!?!  

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Had a lovely surprise tonight, my DD asked me to pop round this evening and when we got there, my other DD was there and theyd put up banners and balloons and did us a surpise bbq and had a special cake made for us for our  1st anniversary (which was while we were away) with our photo on it ,it was so sweet and thoughtful....  
   

Fi

P.s. Nix I think it should be me taking it personal. its only gone like this since I got back


----------



## Nix76

Aaaaaaahh Fi !  Bless your DD - that's really lovely !

Happy belated Anniversary !!!!!

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hi rosie,
          Im only away for a week so i think it would be too soon to tell,thanx for the birthday wishes hun,ive never celebrated it abroad before,shud be fun 

            I dont know if my dh would agree taurus is the best as i can be very stubborn  .x

    SS,hope your ok hun .x

TLZ,when you want a baby so much like us its so hard not to think about it. 

Flower le hope you feel better soon hun 

          Hiya fi,hope you had a great time hun  its good that your back,it has been very quiet,u can talk as much as u like honest hun


----------



## max_8579

Im sure someone said it was their birthday 2day but i cant find the post?

        Come on own up 


     to you anyway.xx

          Nix was it you hun?xx


----------



## dakota

Morning ladies,

Mary ~ I too have to take 2x50mgs of clomid. I take them together on an evening to minimise the side effects. I think i jinxed myself the other day by saying i havent had any side affects. I woke up how many times last night with hot flushes. Think i spoke to soon   Im also not being monitered and they never told me when to have sex   But my cycles are different every month so i think its just a case of going for it    

TLZ ~ Sometimes its hard to control our emotions when ttc. We try not to think to positive so we dont get knocked down when it doesnt work and we convince ourselves it wont work so when it doesnt it doesnt hurt as much. The task is to find a balance somewhere in the middle, and i know how hard this can be. big   from me hun.

Decieded to have another day off work for my back as im still in a bit of pain. Going to have a lazy day in front of the telly with my cross stitch.

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

Max - not my birthday hun, I've had mine for this year......don't age me more than I already am  

How's everyone doing today ?  I'm on CD29 now and feeling as if AF is just around the corner    However, it aint over yet  

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..at work so can't stay on long ..but wanted to say hello and of course its not personal we love you all  I hope to come on tonight for longer and catch up on everyones chatter .. donor business went ok yesterday for me so just got to keep fingers crossed now .. [fly]      [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## dizzykaz

Hi Ladies.....new to FF and was wondering whether I could join you??

Due to start clomid when AF hopefully arrives in the next week or with progesterone induced cycle. Would be great to get to know you all better...  

I'm a little apprehensive about starting clomid..not a great time at home at the moment as FIL has recently had a heart attack and poor DH is working ridiculous hours trying to hold down his job and keep their own business running. Not sure he will have the energy or the enthusiasm for lots of  . Worried if I don't start it then time is slowly ticking away....

Look forward to talking to you all  

Karen


----------



## emma81

Hi Karen

I'm new too! I'm due to start my last round of clomid any day now (my 3rd go) and hoping i will get lucky. Taking Clomid isn't too bad but you might get some side effects - mine were different both times - very emotional the first and uncomfortable feeling tummy on the second - but it's gotta be worth giving it a go. Anything is worth a try. So good luck and don't worry about it!

Now i need some info, if anyone can help?? I've been trying to find answers on the net today but can't find anything. I've been taking clomid on alternate cycles - on the cycles when i have taken it, my AF starts on my normal expected day (24), but this cycle, where i didn't take it, i have started 3 days later than normal (now 27 although i'm only brown spotting at mo, but have bad period pains). I've only been this late once before in the last year of TTC. Just wondered if it's normal for Clomid to affect the cycle when you don't take it. Not sure if any of that makes sense lol


----------



## max_8579

OOOH,
        Im getting excited now,only 10 hours untill we set off for airport 

      Im also nervous as im going back to work soon and they gonna av me in office and stress me out again.

    Im only there 5,45 till 8,30 though  I will say stress me out b***h and im going off sick again.ha ha

  The back to work interview takes about an hour so i wont av much time for work will i?


----------



## Nix76

Max - have a great holiday hun  

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hi dizzycaz,
                Lots of goodluck to you hun.    

 Hi emma81,

               Good luck with the clomid hun,they told me it can make your cycles more regular but it hasnt worked for me yet.x


----------



## max_8579

Thanx nix,i will think about you on sat hun.And good luck. :  . .xx


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Max - doesn't look like I'll be testing on Saturday though  

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Why not hun?


----------



## Nix76

Got full on AF pains in belly and back and been having (sorry if tmi!) pink spotting/discharge for most of day.  Reckon AF'll be here soon.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Have a lovely holiday Max, hope you get the chill you need xx


----------



## LisaBerts

everyone

Thanks for your replies to my last post!

Although I think I've worked out the healthy skin bit!  "Brazil Nuts"  I started eating them everyday just before I started on Clomid, they really have made a difference.  

Anyway I still feel OK, with no side effects.

Hope your all OK.

Nix - It's not over till   finally makes an appearance!   

Lisa
  x


----------



## Nix76

Hi Lisa,

She's practically here now and I reckon wil be in full flow by tonight  

6 Years and it don't get any easier does it   

Nix


----------



## LisaBerts

Nix

I agree although We've only been trying for 3 years.

How long you been on Clomid?  and is it making you ovulate?  have you had any scans etc.. yet


Lisa
  x


----------



## Nix76

Thanks for the hug hun - that really helped   DH is out and I really need a big hug.

It's my first go at clomid - it took us a long time to get this far!  

I had a CD12 scan and all seemed really positive - 20mm follicle and think lining, so have to focus on that being good and look to next month I guess.

Spent past few hours   pathetically - need to get a grip now  

How's you ??

Nix.


----------



## Mary M

good evening ladies -
thanks - Nix for the advice- I have just taken two tablets together its 10.45om here i live in DUbai and as soon as I took them I felt the hot flushes it has nothing to do with the medication its the bloody heat here.............
I think that I would do anything to get prg now I am so desperate..........It was so lovely of your daughters to do the surprise BBQ....ah so sweet.

I am off to bed now (3 hours ahead of you guys) if I finish the medication on CD 8 when do I do the OPK? any ideas? am so confused....

Night Night
Mary


----------



## LisaBerts

Nix hope you have a better day tomorrow - get a good nights sleep  

It took us ages to get to Clomid too!  This is my 1st cycle and I'm on CD4.  I take 2x50mg of Clomid on CD2-6.  We have unexplained infertility and thought it would be worth a try!

Mary - I think you normally get 5 test sticks in a OPK pack - so I would buy 2 to be on the safe side and start testing from day 11 until you get a positive.  Unless you have PCOS - this is because when you have PCOS it can effect the OPK's.  I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will answer you soon.  

Night girls

Lisa
  x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie as about to have tea. 

Mary, Karen and Emma welcome to the Clomid board.

Mary, I used to take my Clomid from CD2-CD6 so used to start OPKs on CD10, even though some cycles I didn't ov until around CD25. I also used to get my OPKs off the net in bulk as they worked out much cheaper. Good luck!  

Will try my best to catch up to you all soon, but been so busy. Have blood tests in the morning and scan in the evening, but will try and do some personals soon - promise.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Max - Thanks for the Birthday wish, it was me with a Birthday yesterday. It is really hard to keep up with who's who and what's what!!! Have a lovely holiday.

Nix - You and I seem to be having a similar cycle. I think we started at about the same time, both had a good follicle and were both dissapointed. I have also has the pink spotting today and think AF will arive by tomorrow. We will have to focus on the next cycle, which it looks like we might start at the same time, and think positive. You never know we might end up pregnant at the same time, we even live quite close. What dose are you taking? I will be doing 100mg next cycle. 

Hi Emma and Karen, hope you both have good cycles and a positive outcome 

Karen - Sorry to hear about your FIL

Hi Lisa, How are you today?

Fi - Hows your day been?

Cat - Glad donor stuff went ok. Hopefully you will not have to use him again.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all
Rosie good luck tomoz with your tests and scan
Nix, got horrible migraine all day been in and out of bed, feling sick and sorry for myself   How you doin?
Hello to you new ladies.. hope well get to chat soon

Cat where arrrrrrrrrrrrre youuuuuuuuuuuuuu ??
And wheres my nearly clomid buddy?

Quiet on here again tonight


----------



## Crazy Fi

Could somebody be so kind as to put a 1 on the end of my bubbles please


----------



## clairead

Hi there,

I have posted a couple of times on other threads but thought I would just send   to Nix and Shooting Star who have had a bad day.  Don't feel bad about being sad - best to let the feelings come out.  Try to keep positive and the good news is that Clomid is doing it's job on the ovulation front .  You have everything to feel positive about for the next cycle.  I am equally frustrated but because I took a HPT and got BFN yesterday but now on cd38 and no sign of  .  Had loads of AF pains today but I just want to get on with the next bloomin' cycle  .

Hello to everyone else and sending you lots of     .

Cx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya,
        Thanx for all your holiday wishes,just getting ready now.

    See ya all soon and i will leave you with some   .x


----------



## LisaBerts

Max - Have a good time!

Claire -   sorry about you BFN - the   never plays fair does she?

Again addicted to FF and ment to be getting some sleep, into work early morning!

Lisa
  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. welcome back Fi ..we missed you   I hope you got a good rest while you were away.. sorry you have a bad head .. I think this clomid stuff gives you bad heads ..I have had lots this month ..not very nice ..bless you x

Hello Newbies (Karen, Emma & Mary) ..  and welcome to the Clomid board ..where everyone is compulsory nutty  .. hope we can give you all lots of support along the way through ttc. x

Nic  it doesn't get any easier hun but on day it will happen for you I'm sure of it hun x

[fly]Shooting Star     [/fly]
Sorry the nasty witch has crept up on you ..will send the boys after her [fly]     [/fly]

Rosie ..Good luck with the scan sweetie ..hope it goes well x 

Max ..Have a fab holiday hun ..soak up those rays and chill [fly]  [/fly]

Claire ..thanks for the babydust hun ..sending some right back at you and to everyone else ..hope your next cycles turn out to be lucky ones 
  
[fly]         [/fly]

Sukie .. Wishing you special IVF wishes for the 18th [fly]   [/fly]

Well I am officially basted (why do I feel like an oven ready chicken  ) hoping that the little  find their way to where they should .. had another positive looking test today on opk's so hoping they will last long enough for whenever ovulation decides to happen..if it hasn't already! so I am now officially in my 2ww ..I was trying to work out how many cycles I have done as I started this lot of clomid last September ..but then missed about 8 wks as had no period ..I now just have to show it the provera bottle and my period arrives  ..just worked it out this is my sixth on this go .. sixth time lucky hopefully     

I am not sure whether I will do a 2ww diary maybe I will start one this weekend as at the moment I am symptomless apart from the  problem ..which crops up quite often on this stuff .. gone from having Met bum to the  problem ..even the ww sweets which are supposed to have a laxative effect make no odds .. oh well I guess at least I havn't got the hot flushes ..they stopped at the weekend after I got my first positive surge test..

Right off to watch desperate housewives ..its got to be done x 
Take care all of you lovelies ..  don't let the buggers get you down .. and keep the faith       
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls,

Just a quickie cos got killer AF pains and migraine today so off work and going back to bed, but wanted to pop on to say thanks for all your lovely messages last night.  Feel much better about it now - just have to chalk this one down to experience and focus on next month.  CD2 tomorrow, so bring on the crazy pills again   

Nix.


----------



## Nix76

Shooting Star - hope AF doesn't show for you hun   

I'm on 100mg too and yep, you're just down the road from me in sunny Southend !!

Nix.


----------



## dizzykaz

Hi All,

Just wanted to say thanks for the warm welcome  . Hope to be able to catch up with where you are all at later today..should really be working now  

 for now

Karen


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi Girls,

I'm so excited

Had my LAP yesterday and all is fine - tubes fine, lining of womb fine - my only problem is PCOS -wooohoooo!!!

I'm a bit sore today but excited none the less!

My consultant (prof Balen at Leeds) has told me that the next step is drugs (which i presume is clomid) I'm just waiting for an appointment with his fertility clinic to discuss it, but he sounded REALLY positive and even congratulated me on my 'astonishing' weight loss!!!!! It's like he had a personality transplant as is usually fairly grumpy!!

Feeling really positive and for the first time in my PCOS life I feel that I might actually have a baby! wooohoooooooooooooooo

I'm sure I'll be posting more on these boards if I get Clomid! Any advice girls?

Amy xxx


----------



## wishingangel22

Morning everyone hope you are all ok. Is there any chance anyone can look at my temp chart on my profile and let me know what you make of it please? xx thanks


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls just a quickie from me as I have soooooooooooooooooo much to do today.

Thanks for your wishes of luck girls. I'll let you know how it goes when we get back tonight.

Amy, welcome to the Clomid thread. Congratulations on that fabulous weight loss - not easy with PCOS! Hopefully the Clomid will bring you a BFP. I only lost a stone and look at me now. Fingers crossed you will get some Clomid and it will do the trick. Do you find your PCOS symptoms have lessened since losing the weight?

Waishingangel22, it's not letting me open it up larger, but from what I can see just by the pattern it looks pretty much as it should for this stage in your cycle. Remember that charting your BBT can only tell you once you've already ovulated. Sometimes you can have a slight dip before ov, but to be honest I used to get a few dips. The temp rises and stays risen up to AF once ov has happened. For this reason I used to only use it in conjunction with other methods (OPKs and monitoring other signs like CM). BBT was then a way to confirm ov had happened following positive signs on the OPK and CM monitoring. Good luck.  

Speak to you all later - hopefully I'll have a bit more time.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

Hi girls
Well just got back from my scan and no change except for a 2mm reduction on my only follie on d15. To quote "I havent responded to the drugs one I'ota" 

Good news is they have decided not to wait around and charge straight ahead with the next cycle. So on Tuesday I have to do a HPT and if I get BFN take my pills to bring on the  . I decided to wait until Tuesday as I am off for a romatic weekend to Amsterdam first  

Strange I havent responded though as I have had horrible pains and bloated feeling in my tum. I was told this is just hormones but cant help wondering what hormones as obviously mine arent doing the job? Is it all in my mind??

Anyone else is on CD1 on Wednesday?

Good luck to all you testers over the weekend I have been reading the board for a while and reckon someone must be due for BFP soon - has to be statistically. 

Cheers
Ba


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Nix, AF arrived for me today so will take 100mg clomid starting tomorrow. Looks like we will be cycle buddies again! It's quite comforting to know someone is going through the same thing at exactly the same time. Spoke to my con today and she said she would scan me on d13 this month, which will be the 15th. Are you having scans this cycle? Which hospital are you with? Hope you have had a good day. I think we may need this .

And here is some for everyone else  

Shooting Star


----------



## Shooting star

Fi - How about two 1's on your bubbles, is that ok?

Amy - Really pleased for you, that sounds great. Positive thinking really helps.

Hi Davis - sorry to hear about your disappointing follicle result. I did not realise they could shrink. It's good that you can start the next cycle soon though. What size did your follicle reach before it shrank? Your pains may have been your ovaries working to produce the follicle, even if you did not ovulate. Are they increasing your dose for the next cycle?

Shooting Star


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Thank you so much SS gonna blow you some back


----------



## dakota

Evening ladies,

Im soo full up of cold, cant stop coughing and blowing my nose. Back to docters 2moro for my back as its still no better and i need to ask for some more met as im running out.

Does anyone know how presciptions work? Do you pay for how many tablets you have? or is it one price per item i.e if i have 10 packs of met it will still cost one price? Im just wondering as im seeing a different docter to usual and last time my docter just gave me the prescription for 4 months. but i dont want to have to go back every month and get charged each time.

Is anyone watching panaroma? 

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

How you feeling today Nix, hope your feeling better this evening? and best of luck for CD2
Rosie how did your scan go?
Clair hows it going today?
Cat fingers crossed for you this time you get your babycat hun, 
SmilingCyster glad to see your so positive, best of luck
Davis have a lovely hol' and good luck for next cycle 
Best of luck SS for this cycle
Dakota I think youll find that will be charged as one item, as its a single prescription, hope your better soon

And Hi to anyone Ive missed

        to all

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Mattyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?? Where you gone hun?[/move]


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Dakota, sorry you are not feeling well. Fi is right, they charge per item. It would be the same price whether it was 1 pack or 10 as long as it was one item on the prescription. If you got one prescription with Met, back medication and cold medication that would count as three itms even though it was on the same prescription. I think it is £6 something per item.

I have been watching Panorama too, a bit scary and depressing. Making me wonder how much it would cost to have a baby privately - expensive I guess but judging by those stories probably worth it.

Fi - Thanks for my bubbles. How are you feeling at the mo?

Shooting Star


----------



## Shooting star

It is very quiet on here again - I have been blaming it on Fi being on holiday but she is back!

Quick question. I took 75mg clomid last cycle and produced one slow growing follicle but eventually ovulated very late. My dose for this cycle has only been increased to 100mg. Does this seem reasonable?

Shooting Star


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Sorry about all the Bfn's  

Crazy Fi good to have you back hope you had a wicked  holiday and anniversary 

Thanks for all the well wishes 

Kelly where have you gone, I know your not having clomid this month but please still post 

Hey Cat How are you doing today?

Rosie Hope your scan went well 

Hi Mary How are you doing long time no speak  Good luck with the clomid 

Welcome Karen, Emma and Amy I hope that clomid does the trick 

[fly]*Sending lots of     to you all*[/fly]

Sukie


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Sukie - how are the appointments going? Where are you up to at the mo?

SS


----------



## Guest

Hi SS Just had the one app at the mo but I'm back there Tues to learn how to stab myself with a needle.  Sorry about the witch coming   How are you doing?


----------



## Davis

Morning - getting quite addicted to you all

SS - I didnt know that they could shrink either!! The first scan showed Left dom was 9mm and right 10mm and by CD15 Left all so small she didnt measure and right 8.5mm. A long way off 18mm or more so next dose 100mg. In regard to the 100mg dose if you are ovulating you stand a chance of BFP so stay positive.

I asked what next if I dont respond to 100mg and was told that I would go onto injections (@£30 a vial). I asked if it was GonalF and was told it wasnt - she didnt say anymore because wanted me to be positive about the next cycle. Does anyone have any ideas what it might be?

Sorry no personals I should be packing and DH is looking at me funny so must go
Ba
x


----------



## Miranda7

Hello everyone! Can I join you?
I'm going to be starting on Clomid (plus a heap of other drugs) next week, so I thought I'd pop in and say hi. I've been over on the egg share board for a while, but the news came for me this week that in addition to having to use poor quality frozen sperm I have problems too.
All my blood tests came back fine for egg share, but I only produced one large follicle on the Menopur an so they got me to have an AMH test.
The result should have been at least 2.2 and my result was 0.6 - showing almost no ovarian reserve. So we're doing this on our own now.
Is there anyone here who's not getting Clomid on the NHS? I'm going to ask my GP, but as the NHS won't fund treatment I don't know if they'll fund the drugs.
I'm going to be on Clomid, Cetrotide, Menopur, Ovitrelle and Cyclogest, so it's going to be dear!
Does Clomid make you feel absolutely dreadful? I'm getting soooooooo nervous that I'll be a wreck, as I'm already pretty stressed!
I'll be on 100mg a day, apparently, in the hope I'll produce more than the one follicle.
Anyone else at the Lister here?


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls !

How's everyone doing today ??

Well, I've been very naughty and taken another day off work - they've been quite good about it cos I've blamed all my hospital appointments on "womens troubles" and my boss in a man so never wants to know too many details.  Mention the word "period" and he goes a bit pale  

Shooting Star - sorry the witch got you too hun    CD2 for me today so we're cycle buddies    I'm at Queens hospital in Romford (was at Harold Wood before it shut down) - what about you ?  I am having my scan on CD12 which is the 14th for me.  You're right, it is kinda nice to have someone at exactly the same stage as you - feel free to PM me !!

OK, better go check some work emails to at leat show willing - be back later for more personals.

GOOD LUCK to anyone testing  

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Has anyone heard from Rosie .. getting worried about her  
Cat x


----------



## dakota

Hi all,

Shooting star ~ Thanks hun, as its a different docter im seeing i didnt want him to just prescibe a months worth and have to pay again next month, tight @rse me   My app not till this afternoon and i need to get a few bits from town, its good when you work out the area no chance of being seen   as for your clomid 100mgs sounds reasonable, most people i talk too usually get prescibed it in 50mgs or 100mgs nothing higher so if theres anyone who is let me know as it would be intersting to have that info for next app.

Miranda ~ Hi hunni and welcome to crazy clomid chicks   Im getting my clomid on NHS but i think the best thing would to be go and ask your GP if he will fund it, Some ladies have done this and they have said yes, so its worth a shot.

Everyones having these scans with there clomid, feeling a little left out   I think its cuz im not sure whats happening inside my body, god i hate waiting games  

Anyone got any plans for the weekend?
HUggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. This is just a quickie from me as we have to go out. All went well last night and it was so lovely to see the little one on the screen again. We got delayed by 40 minutes as another lady was having a 4d scan but her baby wasn't being very cooperative, so she had to keep going back in. My bladder was bursting and I thought I was going to wet myself - so I had to go and let a little out - can you imagine how hard that is when your as so bursting? Anyway by the time I got in my bladder was 'very full indeed' so good job I went as I might have exploded all over the bad!   Anyway, we are all geared up for telling people. I texted a few friends last night and it was so lovely receiving their messages back.

Thanks so much for your good luck wishes girls. You all so lovely and I really do hope your BFPs are just around the corner.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Thanks Nikki!

My GP was very good about doing all my bloods - twice - so hopefully he'll say yay to the drugs too. He even investigated the AMH for me - he'd never heard of it. Unfortunately it would have cost about £400 with all the couriering from down in Dorset, so I had to go to London in the end.

I'm getting scans because I'm having ICSI on top of everything else - can't do it the normal way as we haven't got any way of doing it the BMS way!

Presumably if you're not getting scanned you're trying it the natural way?

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie   so glad that everything was fine  it must be such a lovely feeling telling everyone ..  
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Thanks Cat, me too. It is so nice to finally let myself believe it too. I just bought 2 skirts from Mamas and Papas and they are so lovely. So glad as I have nothing to wear for my birthday. 

I really hope my story will give you other ladies hope, because after 8 cycles I had totally given up and felt so negative about Clomid and we mentally prepared ourselves for moving on to IVF at the end of May and even started discussing adoption if IVF didn't work for us - and then this happened. I know it's so hard, but don't give up ladies. It's such an emotional rollercoaster but just when you think it will never happen for you and you might never be a mum, it really can. Sending you all lots of                  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Sukie - Good luck with the appointment on Tuesday, sounds interesting! Iam sure you will be a pro in no time. It's amazing what women will go through. Are you making DH learn too! I am feeling more positive now I have started the 2nd cycle.

Davis - The body is a funny thing. Keep me posted on your progress through your next cycle. Lets hope the follicles grow, grow, grow 

Miranda - I am having private treatment but my GP has agreed to give me prescriptions for what he calls standard drugs. He includes clomid in this description so I think you have a good chance of getting some of these drugs from your GP. If not clomid is not that expensive to buy. I bought it once and it did not cost much more than the price of a prescription. Good Luck

Nix - Decided to follow your lead and took today of work, pain has been really bad but is easing. Sorry to be thick but what does PM stand for?!!! In terms of hospital I am at the Nuffield in Brentwood.

Nikki - How did the appointment go today? Did you manage to get a bigger prescription?

Rosie - That's fantastic news. Everyone will be so excited when you tell them.
        

Fi - Where are you?

Cat - How has your day been?

DH taking me out for an Italian meal tonight, late Birthday thing. It will be the first time in six years!
Whilst on the topic of DH must tell you something I found really funny. A few days ago I was writing a post to you all and DH started to read it. I had mentioned him in it, which he realised whilst reading. It was nothing bad and he did not seem to mind. He did not understand the abbreviations (not sure I always do!), and suddenly looked really upset and wanted to know why I was refering to him as DH. I explained it meant Dear Husband and he said "Oh, that's ok then, I thought it stood for dick head!!!" We both laughed for some time over that. (You probably had to be there, I'm easily amused!

Shooting Star


----------



## Nix76

Shooting Star -        at your DH thinking you called him Dick Head, sounds like the kinda thing that would crack me and my DH up too !!!  PM is personal message hun.  Good for you taking the day off work !  I've had a lovely relaxing day - belly & back ache has eased off now, so I've just been pottering around and have watched a couple of girly films.  Have also convinced DH to take me out for dinner tonight and I'm gonna have a drink and be a normal person before the crazy pills kick in again and I'm hot flush, moody woman   !  Woooo Hooooooo!!

Rosie - that's fantastic news hun!  Am so happy for you !!!!!!     

Hi Cat, Davis, Nikki,, Sukie..........and everyone else!!  have great weekends !

Nix


----------



## dakota

Shooting star, that made me laugh. Thats probley the same thing mine would come out with. Men what are they like!   PM means private message   Got another 4 months of met so only cost me £6.50. 

Rosie ~ So glad your scan went fine, enjoy telling everyone  

Miranda ~ We are trying the natural way   I just feel a bit helpless on this cycle and not very positive   

Well im currently on cd11, and just been to toilet and had CM. Is this too early to have this? My cycles are usually quite long so ill be very impressed if i have a 35 day cycle. Docters went ok, she told me to take ibuprofen 3 times a day and i said i was worried about it affecting the clomid and she said if i find out im pg then stop it immiediately and take paracetamol.

Nikki xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS            I creased reading your DH scenario, his face must have been a picture before you revealed the true meaning, I guess I missed a good if somewhat depressing panorama programme,have a lovely time tonight
Suskie   How you doing? Lovely that your staying around   good luck with the jabbing lesson Tues.. Ouch!! but interesting I bet.
Davis, Im on 150mg of Clomid as of this month, and conceived on that amount twice, one with success , one with m/c.I was under impression they'll generally up the clomid to 150 until hopefully ovulation occurs,If you dont mind me asking what do the injections do?
Welcome Miranda, good luck, bet youll rattle if you jump up and down, how many pills?? Clomid is different for each individual, some people have no side effects.I wouldnt worry about it too much
Dakota not been offered scans either, so feel a little left out in that way too
Rosie   how lovely to hear your able to share your happines with the world, and great to hear all is well
Cat, any signs of ovulation yet? rooting for ya 
Nix have a nice night too

And Hi to everyone else  

could anyone possibly even if by p/m give me a rough guide to the kinda cost Id be looking at
of say going private over 3 months for clomid treatment, as I really have absolutely no idea of the charges or where to start, 
but would be really interested in trying it as I dont get offered scans or any of the other things mentioned in NHS, and as time isnt on my side................ would appreciate any advice

thanx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi girls

can anyone help?

I'm posting here as am assuming most of you will have had a lap..I had one on weds...and i think i had a HCG (is this where they do the dye thing?) anyway, all was ok, no further worlk needed but i am now having quite a heavyish bleed.

I usually induce AF with 5 days of prvera, then bleed v heavy for over a week...now, my last AF (induced by provera) was 28 days ago - so in an ideal world, i would have an AF now...BUT I havent had a natural period in 7 years so its unlikley (?) How heavy should bleeding be after lap?

wenty to GP as had a couple of clots this morning - no pain but was told to go if there were any clots - felt like i was totally over re-acting, but GP said to just rest - has anyone got any advice??

Thanks girls

Amy xxx


----------



## Mary M

*SS* the story made me laugh, very funny.

*Miranda* - What is AMH?

*Dakota* - I too feel left out not having any scans with this clomid......

*FI* -I live in Dubai and I too might just go and have scans at another clininc as my dr told me to come back when I was prg.....oh to be so positive....

*Sukie* so lovely to hear from you, I really wish you luck with the injections I just tell myself no matter what it will be worth it in the end.....  

*Rosie* was thinking about you the other day what is the edd? I am so pleased for you and make sure that you check out the maternity range in Next they had some great stuff there when I had ds......

*Nix 76* I hope that you are feeling better.....

I too am feeling majorly sick bad headaches and can't stop screaming at my DH may say deservingly he left ds play outside on the pavement how bloody irresponsible.....then to make matters worse left him play with wires on tv and dvd player...........normally would not react in such a way but my head hurt so much, sorry about rant....

goodnight 
Mary
P.S when do the moods and headaches stop? is it after the 5 days of taken the tablets.

Mary


----------



## Crazy Fi

Mary, being the inquisitive person I'm not am, is the health system very different over there? other
than being so optimistic. the moods are horrible arent they  , but they do generally wear off after the five days Ive found,
then we just wait for the PMT 

Amy, sorry cant help with the prob, but hope you get your answers, dont worry about over reacting though, you only did what 
they advised

Fi


----------



## Miranda7

at Shooting Star! I absolutely hooted with laughter, then went in to tell my dh, who said that's what he thought too!!!!!
I wondered why he got funny about me using this site...
I explained to him that while we might all me having fertility treatment we don't think of them as just a bunch of dicks! Still laughing, though it's sad he didn't say anything at the time - how long has he been thinking that?

Mary - AMH is anti mullerian hormone - it's a pretty specialised test where they separate your blood and freeze it and work out how many eggs you have left: ie how much time you have left to conceive.
In my case, not many and not any. However my FSH is great, so whatever I do produce will hopefully be of good quality. That's my theory anyway, and I'm sticking to it!

So hard to keep positive.

Bonny - hello!
Yes, I'm going to rattle so much I'm going to rename myself Maracca. But I'll be excellent percussion if I jump up and down a bit!

Right - ought to walk the doggies - they're looking at me funny.

xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello ladies .. Welcome even more new people 

Fi I think ovulation happened yesterday as I had ov pains ..so not sure how good the timing will be having the donor on Mon/Tues but as the only days he could do this week I had to go for it .. and they do say that sperm can last up to 5-7 days and these would have only had to have lasted 2 so I am hoping   

Rosie ..that must be great you can just go for it now hun and shop til your hearts content! What day is your birthday again ? I can't remember if it is this weekend ..if so have a very Happy Birthday 
[fly]    [/fly]

Shooting Star ..Day has been quite good hun ..seemed long as a lot of people were off this afternoon so I wanted to go about 1 minute past 12 ..but stayed til 5pm like a good girl!

Nix .. Hi hun hope you are feeling a bit brighter now hun x

Sukie ..Hi hun have you got a practise run on tuesday then hun I must have missed that post (slacker!) hope it goes well hun.. I have a lot of practice with little pricks .. cos I went out with one once ha ha !

Right I am off to watch rubbish tv as really tired ..hope you are all well and are very very lucky very soon ..

Oh had good news today the council have finally agreed to give us gates ..so I should be able to have a car again by the end of the year ..as long as I have one by winter I will be happy ! no more burnt out or stolen cars yippeee !!
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Rosie That is great news, it's lovely that you can start buying some clothes hopefully sometime in the near distant future we will all be doing the same    Enjoy telling everyone hun 

Miranda Welcome 

Hey Crazy Fi You can come along and stab me Tues (I know your dying too) 

Hi Cat How ya doing today, hopefully there is lots of fusing going on inside 

Nix Sorry the witch came   Hopefully it will work this time 

SS That is a funny story, in my case some times it does stand for dick head (just not very often) 

Hi Max How are you doing?

Kelly are you going to try naturally this month or taking a total break. 

Hi to everyone I have missed

Sukie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just noticed that my ticker was nearly spot on! yes hopefully something is going on in there ..              .... hey you could be just behind me if I do get preggars this month hun         
Sukie can you do me the usual favour please hun x  
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat I made you nice and round  

Appleton Good luck hun hope it goes quickly for you


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi

I don't have very much info but will tell you what I know. I am with one of the Nuffield hospitals so the prices should be about the same at any other Nuffield round the country. My experiences

Initial consultation -  £120
All follow up consultations - £80
Clomid - <£20 for 3 lots
Transvaginal Ultrasound - £200  (less expensive if you have transabdominal scan, but not usually as accurate)
Laparoscopy and dy test - far too much to mention, I nearly fainted!!!

I chose a consultant through personal recommendation because I was sick of seeing intelligent people with absolutely no bed side manner. I also particiularly wanted a lady. Your GP may be able to recommend someone or if you go onto the area thread where you live someone is bound to be able to recommend someone. 

Hope this helps

Shooting Star


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cheers for the info SS, it doesnt sound anywhere near as bad as I thought, but dont think they have anywhere private near me. Will do a little investigating now then.  

Looking good then Cat, looking good ....       Oh I really hope it works for you this time hun..
Suskie... now would I? huh?....   ... I just wish you all the luck hun      

So when we gonna all go to the chat room then, we must arrange a night..

Well off to watch Katie and Peter on Jonathon Woss, the three of them together wil be funny, 

Catchas soon xx


----------



## Guest

Crazy Fi   Oh I think I'll give that a look too. Thanks hun


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oooooops!! Sorry Suskie,     wrong week, theyre not on there, must have been one of my dreams again.... could've sworn I saw it advertised


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hey Suskie look what I done!!!! 
Didnt like the name they gave me anyhow, yours is much nicer

[fly]BONNY40 has officially been taken over by CRAZY FI[/fly]


----------



## Shooting star

Morning everyone

Italian meal was nice last night. Off to kent to look for bowls woods for DH (yes the geriatric game!)He likes just about any sport known to man! Off to BBQ with the Scuba Diving club tomorrow. Another one of DH's good ideas! Looks like it might be heavy rain on Sunday. I guess they can practice their scuba diving at the same time.

Fi - It probably is worth investigating. I forgot to say I also had a trigger injection to make the follicle release the egg at the optimum time. My GP gave me that on a prescription so I don't know how much it would cost normally. I guess not too much otherwise he would not have agreed. 

Can't remember - do you ovulate on clomid or do you take a drug to induce a bleed? 

I like the new name better! 

I think the Jonathan Woss was probably changed because Peter had possible meningitus (no idea if that is spelt right!)

Karen - Lets hope you and Cat are both ovulating 

Talk to you all soon. Hope you have good days.

Shooting Star


----------



## Crazy Fi

Glad you enjoyed your meal last night SS ,hope your DH (    sorry cant help finding that funny still)was nice and romantic and spoiled his special clomid chic,
As for clomid, yes I did ovulate many yrs ago on it but apparently cons had to up it like she did this month for me to ovulate. But I'm a lot older now and so are my eggs, so who knows? Don't have good feeling about it this time round, I may have left it too late. But that was circumstances not choice... so Ill have to leave it to mother fate.     
Just curious, do you enjoy sport too?
You wanna see my DH this morning, he doesn't indulge in the physical side of sport, but loves to monitor it from the armchair    AT EVERY GIVEN OPPORTUNITY!! But likes all sports and likes to watch ALL bl**dy football teams. He even tried to keep up with the snooker on hols, but I put my clomid foot down ( ). So I come downstairs this morning to find him watching telly, with the computer on and at the same time and an earphone in one ear (so he can watch two different things at once!Snooker on the pc and his cookery programme on the telly, well I give up!) and he was grinning like a Cheshire cat telling me how great this new system was!! I hate the telly   If I ask him to pass me the remote, he takes the batteries out then hands it me with a smile! and I ain't kidding about that either

Gosh I never even knew about Peter Andre, I think together they're an amusing recipe to watch, they're so real
well apart from Katie's (.)(.) i thought Id heard wrong about them being on there.

Hi to all, its very quiet again..................................


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie ..Hate to tell you this hun  ............................... I am already quite round 

[fly][/fly]

Hi Fi hun how are you doing ? Missed you 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat Im good, well never good (thats boring   ) but Im doing fine. Just starting that bl**dy emotional roller coaster 2ww, You must be some where close to me on cycle days mustn't you? Im in CD15, am I right in thinking your a few days ahead?? 
Sat here bored at mo... snooker on telly (OMG!!   ) I just went up and had a twang on my guitar, but got bored.... I think Im gonna have to play up today   .........    poor DH.
So hows you then girl?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Crazy Fi said:


> I just went up and had a twang on my guitar, but got bored....


Ooops think I may have left myself open saying that to you Cat


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

How's everyone doing ?

CD3 for me today and so far, so good and feeling quite positive.  I'm determined to try and be a bit more relaxed this month............well, that's unless the CD12 scan of course  

Off to a BBQ in the freezing cold tonight - should be interesting !  Think I could do a couple of hot flushes to warm me up   

What are you all up to ?

Nix.


----------



## dakota

Hi girls, 

Just popped on to have a bit of a moan. Im currently on cd12. Me and Dp have got into a routine of having bms every other day, so hopefully we can catch ovulation. Had a few pains last night and was feeling bloated which you usually means its starting to happen. Quite early in a cycle for me so it looks promising that clomid is doing its job. Anyhoo last night was bms night and i was up for it but DP wasnt. I didnt let him see that it upset me, but obviously it did although later on we did get down and dirty   as Dp said he thought he's let me down. We have took the approach which does work for us is that i dont tell him when we need to have sex i.e im ovulating between these dates so we need to have it every night, i keep that info to myself that way it takes the pressure off him as i know it would never happen at all.

I just want this to work so much and dont want to feel like ive ruined a cycle. I also feel guilty at how i was feeling towards DP, Its not his fault and he had had a long day. I jus wish we could have bms like normal people. Before ttc if either one wasnt up for it it didnt really matter, but when DP is up for it and im not i feel like i have too as i might miss out on that chance.

Sorry for a me post, just feeling a little  

Nikki x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi, meal was really nice but I don't think he does romantic!

Sorry to quiz you about your ovulation but you have been on my mind recently. I took one lot of  clomid about a year ago, at a similar dose to now, prescribed by my GP as a bit of a guess on his part. I was not offerd any form of tracking, scans, bloods or anyting. I tried it, had quite a bit of twingy pain, it did not work and thought little more about it. This time, with tracking scans I produced an average follicle but my con felt I needed a trigger injection to make the follicle release the egg (pregnol I think) Well I did ovulate this time but BFN. This made me wonder if I had produced good follicles a year ago but because I had no scans I did not know and maybe I did not ovulate because I needed the injection. I just wondered if the same kind of thing may apply to you. I hope this makes sense and is of some help. Don't give up, it may well happen yet.   

No, I am not really into sport. I quite like swimming and used to do a bit of trampolining. I am not that fit and definately not very competative so team sports are out! DH also watches every football match on the TV. In fact I don't think there is any sport he does not watch. Read him part of your post and he thought your DH had got exactly the right ideas. The taking the batteries out of the remote bit made him    . He said would he mind if he borrowed that one! I said your DH might not mind but I do!

I am guessing you are musical.


Nix - Glad you are feeling positive and trying to stay relaxed, me too. Hope you have a good time at the BBQ and don't turn into an ice cube - not sure I'd want the hot flushes though!!! Not doing much this evening, although we are bound to end up watching Dr Who so I will be posting again then.

Shooting Star


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Nikki, sorry you are feeling down. It can all become a bit of a pressure can't it. I don't really know what to say, other than you are not alone. I will send you a little dance to cheer you up.

               

Shooting Star


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nikki,

You are not alone,  it's a pressure and to be quite honest it can turn into the biggest turn off. Theres a big difference between making love and having sex when the consultant advices!! and having to at that. ~I think it is a big pressure on the man cos if they dont produce the needed    they then feel theyve failed an it's so important a man can feel a man..... But it can be hard for us too, as we have a pressure and the direct stress of trying to produce a successsful   , month after month ... thing is I dont think theres an easy way, its just something we have to work through, and I keep reminding myself that it could be a lot more difficult scenario, unfomfortable as it may be.. try not to let it get you down, and Im sure we all have been there...and will be again and again...... though hopefully more    and less of the "again"

Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks for the info SS , its all very interesting as I read a lot of medical jargon on hear and as it hasnt applied to my predicament, I tend to bypass it. 
Only stupidly read my DH your DH's response and now hes even more convinced he's got the right idea and thinks the world agrees with him     and he's justified...MEN!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi again ladies ..Shooting Star I have wondered if that happens to me as they say that I produce good follicles but they have never tested to see whether I do actually ovulate so it always makes you wonder .. it is a shame they don't routinely test for ovulation as in theory we could be on the clomid for six months for nothing couldn't we ..which seems a complete waste of their time and ours and is wasting vital fertility time!!

Fi ..I don't know what you mean lol.. I am sweet and innocent and can't possibly know what you mean   anyone would think I am a little     ..I didn't know you were a musical genius .. so much about you we don't know   as far as my cycle ..I am a lot further in my cycle but also on the 2ww    just because my cycles are so long and I ovulate (hopefully) late ..I am going to test on the 18th if I can keep my fingers off the tests until then..as that is the longest cycle I have had ..bar the nasty witch getting me first !! I also have my consultant appointment on that date so at least if negative I can tell him and hopefully they will review things!

Nikki ..sorry you have been feeling down hun ..but sounds like you are doing the right thing ..and they do say   last up to 5-7 days so fingers crossed for you hun x    

Nix ..hope you don't freeze your bits off hun .. and glad you are feeling positive will just top it up by sending you some more positive vibes    

Well I was so tired that I fell asleep for about 2hrs this morning .. lazy eh!  

How is everyone else today..?
Cat x


----------



## dakota

Thanks for replys girls,

Ive perked up a little now, must of been that curly wurly ive just eaten     I know i think about these things to much and should relax a lot more, but its hard.

Got a kingsize twix in the fridge waiting for me which i bought last night and havent eaten but dont think its going to last another day.
I made DP laugh this morning as the twix and curly wurly were on the table and id made myself some toast for breakfast but didnt really fancy it so only ate one slice. I went to put it in the bin and DP said why arnt you eating it and i said that twix keeps winking at me and saying "eat me, eat me"       I did resist as that would of been really naughty to have  choccie for breakie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat... you little devil you  .and thanks for the positive vibes   , gonna send you loads of bubbles (even number of course).i put down to test somewhere round the 18th too, but as I had a longer cycle this month I may aim to test on the 22nd (my dads birthday... he may be able to send me down a little miracle from up above).  
Well lets all keep our fingers crossed to see some   's this month


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning all,

Has anyone heard from Matty, havent seen her on her since I got back, 

Where are you my nearly clomid buddy, hope alls ok  

Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

hopefully Fi we will be celebrating together     thanks for my bubbles   I daredn't touch yours as you hav lucky no.s   otherwise would blow blow blow  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its very quiet on here today .. I must be smelly or something   ...I am off out and staying out overnight like a dirty stop out .. so won't get to chat with you all until tomorrow night .. missing you all already  
Have a good one x 

Kelly thanks for the sticky vibes hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

[fly]Where is everyone ? ?? ? ? ? [/fly]


----------



## Guest

*Crazy Fi *I thought I was seeing things when I saw your name as Crazy fi I like it (but then again I would) 

Cat Yep you do smell you dirty stop out 

I'm gonna be really cheeky and ask for some bubbles cause I've been on the same bubbles for weeks now (nobody loves me) 
I promise I'll send some back.

Hi Nikki How are you and the little bean doing, did you get things sorted at work?

Hey Kelly How ya doin?

Lots of love to SS, Le ,Matty, Nix, Max, Cleg, Rosie, Nikki, Mary and anyone else I missed.

Sukie


----------



## Guest

Thanks Cleg I bumped you up a bit


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm blowing Suskie...I'm blowing


----------



## Crazy Fi

knackered now


----------



## Guest

Ahh thanks Crazy Fi where did yiu get all your new smiles from
How are you doing?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Suskie,









I'm ok, thanks bit of a downer day but had a good moan in my diary and feeling better now. Its a site called best smileys.com, How are you doing hun, off to be poked and prodded Tues eh?
What are your next steps that you know of so far?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest

Sorry your having a downer day   
Thanks for the info on the smiles 
Well I'll find out my treatment plan on Tues when I go in on Tues but if everything goes to plan I'll start the drugs on the 18th May and should be set for transfer if I get that far at the end of June 
I go and have a read of your diary


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie not really understanding the path your on specially jargon wise, can you re explain to this simpleton...Transfer?


----------



## Guest

Just raed your diary 
It is normal to have bad days and we all take it out on our nearest and dearest, I really hope your dream will come true soon x Come on lets have some of that fight back Crazy Fi you can do it!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im so over it suskie honest,just had a funny five mins, so can you explain what you mean by transfer, and what are the tablets for, know absolutely zilch about ivf , but am very interested to understand your path, especially if your staying with us and letting us know whats happpening... if you dont mind of course


----------



## Guest

I will be taking the drugs first to down reg to stop my period then I'll take drugs to produce more eggs and thicken my lining which they will monitor for me then and then I'll have the eggs taken out (hopefully lots but not too much) to fertilise with dh's    and then hopefully we will have on follie to put back at the end of June, but it could fail along the way. I think I've got it right it's still all new to me


----------



## Guest

Crazy I found this it explains better http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/ I'll be on the long protocol. 

Cleg I'll take a look x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wow Suskie, that close! I thought it was longer than that for the procedure, you see ignorance is a dangerous thing eh! You must be so excited, apprehensive, happy, and a load of mixed emotions, thanks for the info, will read that site now.

Cleg, so we got another b/d weds eh, what a pretty b/wishes, never used the pee sticks so cant help you with that one sorry


----------



## Guest

Yes it's all exciting, can't wait  I like your ticker

Cleg thats lovely I'm sure Rosie will love it x


----------



## Crazy Fi

That is so interesting Suskie, Ive heard all the jargon and been totally







(sorry gotta play  ) Will have to read it again to absorb it better ,but it sounds so interesting, So now I understand about what you meant previoulsy about the one egg. So you gotta inhale the smelly stuff for at least a week, stab your self and your on the journey!! seriously, must give you a new kinda hope, it sounds so much more real doesnt it? wish you so much luck


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun  and it's a real comfort to know I've got you guys for support 
Hopefully we can get  at the same time


----------



## Guest

Crazy Fi I was just looking on the tww and your test date is my start date lets hope it's good sign 

Right I'm offski to bed

Night x


----------



## dakota

Evening girls,

Hows everyones weekend been?

I did quite well at bbq, only 2 burgers with salad     My mums trying to talk me into joining weight watchers, not sure if i will or not, im a bit of a chicken  

Sukie ~ Good luck for the 18th. Dont really no much regarding ivf but want to wish you lots of    

Crazy fi ~ Sorry your having a downer   I know how your feeling as it was me yesterday. We just keep picking ourselves back up. We deserve medals  

Cleg ~ Havent used pee sticks before although have got some so will try next cycle.Sorry not much help

Hi to everyone else

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## dakota




----------



## flower le

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't been on much but I've been poorly and have lots of puppy proofing to do as we pick our pup up the day after hols which I still have to pack for.  I just didn't want to go away without saying hi.  Still no sign of the   but that's not a surprise as the clomid didn't work.  I'm sure she'll show up just as I go away!! 

Anyway all the luck, love and    to you all.  I want to see lots of    when I get back x

Le x


----------



## Guest

Le Have a lovely hol  

Nikki Thanks Hun, well done being so good at the bbq 

Mornin girls


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Cleg, thank you so much for my lovely Birthday message, it's so lovely and so kind of you.   I used to get that with OPKs where the lines would get a bit darker and I'd think it was ov approaching and I was going to get a +ive one in the next day or so, but then next day it would just be a control line only again, so you can't really go off that I find. I'd keep having BMS every other day though just in case it does creep up on you. Good luck.  

Thank you other lovely ladies for posting on my birthday message.  

We've had quite a busy one. On Saturday we went around to tell relies back in Blackpool our news and then at night we were at a party and told lots of old friends our news. To be honest though it was a little bittersweet as I had a bit of a bleed again on Saturday teatime. Anyway we got back home yesterday and I had a go on the doppler, and for the first time I managed to find the heartbeat. I was so relieved after the bleed. Anyway, mum and dad came last night and we went to a lovely Sri Lankan restaurant last night. On my birthday mum and I are going to Manchester and I'm getting my hair cut, we're going shopping and for lunch. Then Saturday night we're back in Blackpool and we're going out for a birthday meal with my best friends, DH and mum and dad. So looking forward to the next week.

Hope everyone is well and has enjoyed their weekends? Weather was a bit rubbish here today and DH and dad were putting up and outdoor light in the rain.   But we treated dad to his tea after. 

Take care girls and speak to you soon.

Rosie. xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies ...   how is everyone now?

Fi ..sorry you have been on a downer hun   ...sending you lots of         I love your dancing cat its soooo cute  

Sukie ..I know they said 7 was a lucky no. but I know how you don't like odd numbers so saved you   Sounds like the 18th is going to be a crucial date for a few of us so lots of                    for everyone x 

Rosie ..Sorry you have had another bleed .. it sounds like you are going to have one of those pregnancies where you might bleed a bit all the way through ..just to bloomin well keep you on your toes !!

What date is your birthday ?? not sure if I have not got to that post yet ..apologies if that is the case   sounds like you have been having a fun weekend otherwise  

Cleg ..the OPK's are damm annoying when they do that .. I even got people at working looking at the lines as the first time it was really difficult to tell if it was darker as one half was and the other wasn't !! 

Le ..Have a fab holiday hun..bet you can't wait to get your little pup x 

Nikki ..Well done on restraining yourself at the bbq ..I started ww the other week and lost a huge half a pound .. really not in the right frame of mind as keep thinking about what is good for a potential baby and eat brazil nuts and lots of pineapple juice etc ..which are not particularly good for losing weight !

I have had twinges ..I keep hoping that is a little bean working its way down my fallopian tubes ..but also trying not to get my hopes up too much! Been peeing for England again today too ..but I have done that before on clomid without getting a BFP ..but still thinking    

Hi to everyone else x
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi Cat I hope you enjoyed your night away. I thought your testing on the 16th May?? 
I managed to lose a bit of my filling a while ago eating cereal!! So I'll be off to the dentist this week


----------



## Kiah

Hi everybody!!!

Sorry I have been awol for a while    Have been feeling really down this cycle and although I have been on the site I haven't really had much in the way of energy to post    I have been trying to keep up with everyones journeys though.

Rosie - Sorry to hear that you have had a wee bleed, must be so scary    Glad you found the heartbeat though. Glad you had a good weekend otherwise and enjoy your week coming up!  Oh and thanks for the tips re the chatroom, have yet to try them but will do soon!

Cat -        for the peeing    Lets hope it is a good sign!!

Fi -   thanks for getting me back here and getting my head out of my  

Sukie -         for the upcoming IVF

Hope everyone is doing fine, sorry for rubbish personals, will catch up properly soon I promise!

I also have a provisional test day for the 18th (let it be a lucky day    ) assuming I have actually ovulated this cycle.  Did have 1 17mm follie on Thursday and had all the ovulations signs - ewcm, and my cervix shot up and lodged itself in my brain on Saturday and some nippy pains in my left side (follie side) on the Friday/ Saturday.  I have go to my clinic on Friday for progesterone test and had lots of BMS over the weekend and Friday so keeping my fingers crossed.  My womb lining was pretty much the bare minimum thickness so I am not overly optimistic about a BFP but have to say I am pretty pleased I appear to have ovulated - that could all change of course   thats the things with bodies - you just can't take anything for granted  

Anyway, off to bed!

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Loads a    for the 18th and to everyone elses important dates

Le have a great hols
Rosie I agree with Cat looks like one of those spotting  's, fairly common and harmless ( I bled lots with my DD  ) but not what you need with all the challenges you've had, bless. It's good to see you are enjoying your preg so much more now. And happy birthday for Weds















Cat , lets hope you've got a jumping bean tube travelling hun







. Great to see your optimistic attitude girl 
Hi Suskie, I hate drilling dentists







, good luck for tomorrow 
Matty if thats where it's been, Give your DH a kiss for divilments sake 
Dakota glad your feeling happier

Hi to all

Hi to all


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat

Found this emoticon site and having fun playing, heres some prettys just for you


----------



## nikki p

Hello ladies hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hello Nikki, How ya doing?

Fi


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls !!

How's everyone doing ?  Hope you all had a good (rainy!) bank holiday !?

Sorry no personals at the mo cos at work, will pop back later to catch up properly!

Nix


----------



## dakota

Morning all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend?

Feeling a little eghhh today. Went to my BF yesterday as it was her birthday. She knows all about my problems. Anyway her other friend was there who is pregnant so we were all talking babies. Then this girl turns to me (only met her a few times, lovely girl) said oh thats could be why your not getting pregnant. I just sat there quietly for a few seconds then smiled and carried on with the conversation. I though you little b!tch..(my BF) I couldnt believe she's told this girl all about my problems, I was so embarresed, angry and upset. Then i went to the loo and when i was coming back into the room this girl said to my BF something about a pg test, and i walked in the room and said whats that as id only caught the last of the conversation. and her friend said oh she might be pg as she late. My BF said oh we have been trying but didnt want to tell you. Arghhh could this day get any worse
Sorry for coming to have yet another moan, just feel like this month its all getting on top of me.Ill be glad when im back in work 2moro less time to think about things. 

Something i did want to ask all....Last night we had bms and the last few times at certain times of the month ive noticed when we do it, it feels like my cervix has dropped and it kinda hurts when we do it. Not sure what this means? or if its anything to worry about? It just seems strange to me

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Nix76

Nikki -  

I've had this happen to me a few times where friends think they're being thoughful or whatever, but end up hurting you more !

Nix.


----------



## dakota

Hey Nix,

I think what hurt me more was the fact that she'd told this girl. At the moment when people tell me there pg it doent seem to bother me that much, dont know why, maybe it will hit me when they start popping them out  

We have only told a few people what we are going through and they are sworn to secrecy. I dont know wehter to say anything to her or just leave it? Im meeting her later to go shopping not sure what to do, obviously its still narking me as ive had to come on here and write it down.


----------



## Nix76

NIkki,

If it was me, I think I'd have to say something to my friend.  Could you just say to her that it's all very personal and would really rather she didn't discuss it with other people ?

Hope you get it sorted out today hun,

Nix.


----------



## dakota

Nix,

I will say something to her. It just makes me wonder who else she has told? I will ask her if she's told anyone else but the answer will probley be no.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dakota, sorry to hear your friend has let you down, the trouble in life I think as you get older and wiser is we find out we have fewer friends than we thought and more mere "acquaintances". Thats why it's so important to treasure the real friendships.... sounds like your friend has belittled your feelings and betrayed your trust, prob the best thing to do is confront her like you say, let her know how let down you feel and give her the chance to explain,and find out if she really is the friend you thought she was. I think unless someone has felt the frustration and pain of being naturally infertile, there can lack the compassion and understanding of how fragile the feelings can be, and sadly there are a lot of insensitive people around... hope you can sort it hun

Fi


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

Just got back from holiday and Im suffering. I spend so much time and energy trying to be good for a BFP that I just thought I would go for it because I knew there was no chance of a BFP with this failed cycle. So I smoked, ate whatever I wanted, had strong coffees and drank alot of beer and wine. Now I am 5lbs heavier in just 4 days, have picked up a cold and am feeling very low. 

Its just little things like this that are so hard to explain to other people - the constant effect that trying for a baby has on your life. Changing your diet, giving up everything fun, taking pills, baby cough medicine etc.  And in my case the incredible guilt I feel at causing all this suffering for my DH and family. I know that it will all be worth it but its exhausting none the less. Just had to have a moan....

Dakota - try not to be too hard on your friend, she cant understand how difficult this is for you until she has to go through it herself. Although she hasnt been too clever talking about your problems with her other friends Im sure that she probably did it without any ill feeling - in other words she was just carelessly gossiping. I have seen this time and again with both my friends and family and I know that only if they were in my shoes would they understand so I just forgive them for being human.

Well scan and test tomorrow, its starts once again..

Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nikki ..Sorry your friend let you down hun   .. it is common sense that you don't go blabbing stuff like that around and do they not think it would be hurtful for anyone to be told ..oh we didn't tell you ..grrr I feel really cross for you hun ..sounds like she is pretty insensitive and doesn't realise how hard it is for you to go through this journey. 

I am so grateful that I have such wonderful friends who are 99.9% sensitive there is only one who told me I wasn't doing what I could to help myself (when I turned down the offer of her coming and redecorating my whole home !!) and I could seriously have slapped her if I had been in the same room as I had just had a negative test and was having a horrendous period flooding everywhere and felt so so down and she just felt she could tell me that ... we very nearly fell out over it but I decided it wasn't worth it and swallowed my pride and ended up apologising for something I should not have been apologising for but it made me learn that she was not the best one to go to if feeling down as she has the just kick you up the ar*e and get on with it ..which sometimes is a good theory to have but sometimes it is not that easy is it !!! as we all know. 

Ba ..sorry you are feeling low hun ..and you are not causing suffering to your family hun .. it is something you have no control over ..don't be hard on yourself ..you are doing all you can and feeling guilty will not help you hun x 

Fi .. Cats are soooo cute ..x 

Sukie ..I did say the 16th initially but going by my length of cycle I think the 18th will be more realistic .. no doubt I will have a job keeping my hands off the pee sticks until then tho !! 

Hi to everyone else ..at work so can't type for too long ! 
Cat x


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies, 

Nix, cat, Ba, Fi ~ I did speak to her about it. I just bought it up casually when she mentioned her friend. She said she's only ever said that we are ttc and has never mentioned anything about anything else i. e problems. I think she's telling the truth as this girl never mentioned anything else apart from this comment which related to holding your legs in the air after you'd done it, which i never do so thats why she said thats probley why.

I feel better now ive spoke to her and she was genuinely sorry. So ive forgiven her. I just going to be more careful what i say in future

Ba ~ its hard work ttc being good and being healthy, and when its a bfn we think oh whats the point. It doesnt matter if you have off days. I had an off weekend. Pick yourself up and keep smiling. It will be worth it in the end  

Right cooking tea so i have to keep running up and down stairs incase my pans boil over   so will be back in a bit 

Nikki xx


----------



## sarylou

Do you ladies mind if i join also. 
Im sarah 26 and currently on c1 of 50mg clomid.
I have ds from previous relationship. We ttc 4 yrs for #2 and sadly had 2 mc. 
Now in new relationship and we have been ttc 2 yrs. 
I have been told its pcos and pid also-i got a infection from 1st mc. 
I dont ov every cycle hence clomid. I only have 3 cycles worth to try.  

Hope i am welcome here. x


----------



## Kiah

Crazy Fi said:


> Matty if thats where it's been, Give your DH a kiss for divilments sake


   

Ba - Sorry you are feeling so low at the moment 

Nikki - Sorry about your friend, I have not really told anyone more than necessary as I hate the thought of people discussing this behind my back. At least you have managed to speak to her about it and she has only said about you ttc 

Hi Suckie, Fi, Rosie, Cat...and everyone else I have forgotten  Must dash and make tea!

Matty


----------



## dakota

Hi Sarah, Welcome to the thread. I too have pcos. Have you seen the pcos board? Im on my first cycle of clomid also currently on cd16

I have only been given 2 lots to try then im back to see gyno in june. My periods are iiregular so unsure when i ovulate if i do at all. So lots of bms this month     every other day my motto    

I have read you can have 6 cycles on clomid and have a higher doses. Maybe at your next app you can ask? This is what ill be doing. Are you being monitered at all?

Nikki xx


----------



## sarylou

Hi thanks for the welcome. 
Im only getting 3 cycles-it was a struggle getting that much. 
I have a follow up in june to discuss a few things- its not a fertiltiy appointment as i was seeing a gynae due to the pid and constant infections. But i did see a consultant who gave me the clomid. So im not sure where i stand.   

If i wanted to go private would they give me more clomid or as i have had some will that be it-i guess these are questions for me to aks them but i just go blank when sitting in there-the clinic is in the antenatal department so i try and hide and then rush and get out again its horrible.  

We've currently had 8 days bms and i think tonight has to be a nigth off as im sore but i have lots of af cramps so im wondering if thats the ov kicking in?


----------



## dakota

Sarah ~ You can only ask hun, if you dont you wont know. Are you under a gynae now? is this who is dealing with your fertility problems? if yes he should be able to prescibe you more on the nhs.

Best thng to do with your app is write it down. Its the easiest way to remember what you want to ask, and you leave satisfied that you asked everything that you wanted to and you dont leave feeling as though you dont know anything.

I know some clinics/hopspitals do things differently so excuse me if you think im     just got a bit confused about your follow up app, would that not be with your gynae?

Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls just a quickie from me as I am making tea. 

Welcome Sarylou. I too have PCOS and do not ov naturally. I was given 6 cycles of Clomid initially and as it made me ov was given a further 6 months at my follow up appointment. I got my BFP on my 8th cycle, so it's definitely worth asking hun.

Good luck.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok? Thank you for your lovely birthday wishes. I'm going to get soaked shopping in the rain in Manchester tomorrow.   

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sarylou

sorry it is all confusing lol-i was seeing a gynae for my pid and constant infections of the womb when I then mentioned we had been ttc a yr. They said they wouldnt do anything without a referal and my gp wouldnt refer until 2 yrs ttc. 
So technically its not fertility appointment its a follow up from my scan i had in feb. But it is with a cons.    
I think its a bit of both really lol. 

Im sure she said this is all we would be eliegable for on the nhs as i have ds already. Maybe i could beg for some more? I dont think dp would be keen on me doing it anyway.


----------



## Guest

Hi All

Welcome Sarah hope clomid works for you. 

Nikki (Dakota) I'm glad you got things sorted with your bf, I don't think that she handled the situation at all well (but you did). I was told that when it all sensitive inside and it's roughly around the right time it is ovulation I got it each month and we would have too be gentle







 

Karen Good luck hun 

Cat Hope you take it easy at babysitting









Hi Crazy Fi 

Hi Nikki Hows little bean x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dakota glad you got it sorted
Karen, good luck for tomorrow  
Sarylou. of course your welcome and good luck and thanx for your advice on the other thread about the cm
Hiya Matty, hows you doing   
Suskie. wasnt it today you went for needle training?? if so how did it go?
Hi Cat, and all you clomid chicks

Fi


----------



## Guest

Yes sorry I forgot to put that on the post about that it went well and I stabbed myself in the tummy  I also found out that I'll be doing Egg collection around 15th June two earlier than I thought. Yey!!









How are you doing?


----------



## dakota

Sukie ~ I was a little worried. Had it a few times and never thought much too it. Now im on clomid im analizing every little thing     So it could be a good sign...yay    

Better get on with the fidget then


----------



## Guest

Good luck


----------



## wannabub

hello there ladies! i havent been online for months....i just thought id come and tell you my news....i had 2 m/c's on clomid and was on a break waiting to restart it and i found out i was pg! clomid has kick started my ovaries and i am now nearly 11 weeks pg.....

i hope to get stuck in and make this my home again if thats ok, sorry i have been away for so long! hope everyone is ok!

need to get a new ticker xxx cookie


----------



## LisaBerts

Wannabub - Welcome back - It's great to hear about your  even if it wasn't while you were actually taking Clomid, it does give me some hope!! 

I struggle to get on FF everyday, so I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone!!  I log on and in a couple of days I have loads of posts to read!  

Anyway Good Luck Sukie with the needle thingy!  I'm sure you'll do well hun.

Hellooooo to everyone - I'll be on my   by Saturday so I'll have to be getting lots of  in between now and then, Hope I'm a lucky 1st cycler .  Still NO side effects but I'm   anyway  

Will try to catch up with everyone.


Lisa
  x


----------



## Nix76

Wannabub - congrats on your pregnancy hun !!  

How's everydoing today ?

Took my last lot of pills last night, so just waiting for CD12 scan on Monday and then onto the madness of the 2ww wait again      My only side effect this month seems to have been insomnia, which has been horrible - do any of you get this ?  When should it stop 

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

*Hi everyone* 

Nix I had really bad insommnia for the first two/three cycles but then this improved a lot and now I sleep like a 

Wannabub ..Great News ..Congratulations ..wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x

Good Luck Lisa .. good you can join the rest of us on the 2WW       

Hope Rosie is having a lovely birthday today 
[fly]  [/fly]
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]  
[/move] 
Sukie/Fi ..How are you today ?
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Oooh, Rosie - didn't know it was your birthday today hun !

     
      

Nix


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Well just came back from my scan - just a quick check before cancelling this cycle and starting again when they discovered a follie!!  
Out of nowhere I have a 16mm follicle on left side. They said there was nothing on the left side and last measurement was 7mm so both nurse and I were in shock. 
Its all back on for this month now and I am going back for a scan on Friday.
Only problem is that I fell off the wagon on the weekend in Amsterdam.. oops poor little egg!

Rosie -  

Lisa - have a great weekend. I have been out and bought a load of lingerie so that DH forgets my motives and is lured into believing its all him! Bless, it works though  

Good luck to everyone and welcome to newbies - its very addictive here, so good to talk honestly to others who understand just what your going through.

So excited - there is hope 
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Looking good Suskie, looking good!!  
Congratulations wannabub, lovely to see a BFP
Nix, had terrible insomnia when taking clomid this month ( as theyd upped it) and was when I was on holidays, real bad) so yeah, youre not alone with that one, mine stopped within a few days of taking clomid.
Fingers crossed for you Davis, great news  
Hi cat and everybody


----------



## Nix76

Karen,

 - so sorry for your BFN hun.

Sending you  and    for    next time.

Nix


----------



## tulip1411

Hi 
I am sorry I haven't been a round for you girls just popped on for a noisy to see how you all are, Congrats wannabub I bet you are on   Fi Hope you had a great holiday and (very late sorry  )   Karen So sorry to hear it is a   hun   Rosie    I hope you are having a great day!! Davis great news on the follie, come on you lil    , A big hello to SUKE, CAT, NIX, LISA AND EVERYONE ELSE SORRY IF I MISSED YOU   X 

A GOOD LUCK DANCE FOR YOU ALL


----------



## LisaBerts

Karen  sorry to hear about your BFN  and   for next time.

    ROSIE

Ba - what a good idea - (I'm slow on the uptake!  ) Great way to blag new undies!

I've had my hair dyed (naughty on the chemicals - i know), but a change and all that.

DH loves it, said it really suits me! Lets hope it does the trick


----------



## Guest

Rosie

Kelly good to see you back 

wannabub Congrats x

Hi Crazy Fi how ya doin?

Hi Cat did you get rid of the hiccups?

Karen sorry it was a BFN 

Hi to Lisa, Nix, Max, Matty, Davis, NIkki, Nikki, Sarah and anyone else I missed x


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi Girls,  

I'm fairly new to the Clomid boards, though do post over in PCOS & may have introduced myself here before.

Anyway, I'm Amy. I live in Leeds and am under the care of Prof Balen (LGI) I have had PCOS (no cycle at all) for nearly 7 years   and we have been TTC for 5. However, I was overweight & no help was offered until I lost weight.  

I have lost over 3 stone from when I first went to see Prof Balen, and after losing weight, the fertility ball has started rolling... 

...I went for a lap last Wednesday (still recovering with bruises the size of wales all over my tummy) but it was good news - all is healthy (bar the PCOS) - so I'm thanking my lucky stars .

Anyhoo...the next step for us, is to try ovulation induction (I think this is going to be clomid) I am waiting for an appointment at the fertility clinic to discuss what happens next, but wondered if any of you have any advice??

As I don't have a cycle (I take provera once every three months to induce a bleed to prevent endo) will i have to induce an AF then take Clomid? Also - what's Clomid like?

Is there anyone else similar to me, with PCOS (no other problems) and not having an AF? I'd love to hear your stories...

I'm also taking courage in both hands and starting acupuncture on Monday, I've heard so many good things about it that I thought before I start pumping myself full of drugs, I might as well give it a go! (any success stories about that?)

Anyway, nice to meet you all & I'll look forward to reading your replies!

Amy xxx
(PS - Happy Birthday Rosie!! and 16 weeks today? awwww congratulations, I am so pleased for you) A xx


----------



## dakota

Rosie ~ happy birthday hun, hope you had a good day.

Amy ~ Whens your next app?

Sukie ~ hows you today hun? Ive got a tender belly today, not sure if this is a side affect of clomid as ive never had it before.

Hi to everyone else
Nikki xx


----------



## AmyBxxx

Nikki,

Just waiting for a letter confirming app - could be up to 4 wks wait

A xx


----------



## dakota

Not long then amy, i had to wait 4 months  

This is my first cycle on clomid. only side affects ive had were a few nights with hot flushes, but it was quite warm aswell so could of just been that   Ask if you will be monitered on them as im not and i wish id asked after reading on here some ladies do get scanned. Its a horrible feeling not knowing whats going on inside your body when you take these drugs. Providing af doesnt show up ill be testing on 27/28th june. Its sends you   all the waiting


----------



## AmyBxxx

The waiting is THE most DIFFICULT thing in the world.

I am the most impatient person ever anyway, it's not my strong point! It's taken 5 years for me to get this far! It's so hard to get on and be positive when all you want to do is the most natural thing in the world, but your body wont let you do it! Then you have to wait around for weeks/months on end for appointments.

I'm REALLY hoping my consultant puts me straight onto Clomid & doesn't mess around with Metformin. I will definatly ask if I can be monitored. Do you go for that test to see if you've ovulated? or do you just have to hold out and hope for a   ?

A xx


----------



## Guest

Nikki Hopefully that is a good sign   

Amy Good luck hun, sorry but I'm no help. We have unexplained fertility problems  

Oohh I'm on a odd number will someone sort me out please!!!!!


----------



## dakota

Amy ~ Hold out and hope i get that BFP. My cycles are iregular due to pcos so its hard to judge but from all the symptoms im getting i would say clomid is working. Have you tried ringing for app of any cancellations? ive done this a few times when the waiting has been to much and managed to get in a bit earlier, might be worth a try in the future.

Sukie ~ I keep getting all these symptoms ive never had before so its encouraging to think the clomid is making my ovaries work


----------



## dakota

Bumped u up a bit more sukie


----------



## Guest

Thanks Nikki I bumped you up too 
It all sounds positive and hopefully you'll get a positive


----------



## LisaBerts

I'm not having any symptoms, Do you think Clomid is doing it's bit  I'm due to ovulate over the next 3 days at some point and still no side effects.

 Amy - I'm from Leeds too!  I'm at St. James though and so far we have unexplained infertility!  So they have put me on Clomid for a boost - as I already ovulate on my own.  They have give me my 1st cycle of Clomid unmonitored although if it doesn't work 1st time round my 2nd cycle will be monitored!  It hasn't taken me long compared to some to get where I am with TX - (TIP:- Try to become a PLEASANT pain in the   - don't give them chance to lose you in the system or forget what they are going to do with you - although be polite, even if the really pi** you off).  GOOD LUCK

PS.  Think I've been making a mess of peoples bubbles   !  I've been giving lucky 7's and I've just noticed people don't like to be on ODD numbers - I'm really sorry!!    - I have tried to give you all even numbers now!
Bet you all want to  me.


Lisa


----------



## dakota

some ladies like there seven's sukie doesnt like odd numbers. It doesnt bother me either way  

Do you get any symptoms when you usually ovulate lisa? I dont apart from a few pains but this time no pains just tender stomach and tender cervix when having bms. Fingers crossed its all means good. Im trying to find out when i should be drinking a pint of milk a day. Anyone?

Nikki xx


----------



## LisaBerts

Nikki - No not really - I've become a bit   with symptoms and don't really know what I get and what I think I get!    Do you know what I mean?  & what's with the Milk?  I'm already eating 4/5 Brazil nuts every day - any ideas just how many you are meant to eat? 

I hope it all means good for you too - although as I have said I haven't had any symptoms at all other than skin improvement which I think is because of the Brazil Nuts!

Lisa
  x


----------



## LisaBerts

If I have to eat any more Brazil's I'll turn in to Brazil!  - Or I'll be the size of Brazil


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as I've been in Manchester all day and am truly exhausted!

Thank you so much for all your lovely birthday messages    It's so sweet of you lovely ladies to think of me. I had a lovely day thank you. 

Amy, welcome. I have PCOS and although did have AFs they were very irregular and long cycles. Clomid and acupuncture worked for me (cycle 8 of Clomid). I wasn't monitored but I think it very much depends on your consultant. Good luck.  

Lisa, side effects don't really mean anything in terms of the Clomid working or not working. Also 4 or 5 brazil nuts a day should be plenty. The milk can help egg quality, and I think drinking it from say CD9 or 10 up to ov should be fine. 

Hi to everyone else. I'll be back online more tomorrow. Take care. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi everyone








Karen Sorry to hear you didn't succeed this month, good luck for next time 
Hi Tulip , nice to See you on line, when you due your next cycle? and are you 
going back on clomid this time? How has the break been? good for ya Hun? 
Hi ya Suskie, hows it going, hows your sister doing now if you dont mind me asking ?
Hi ya Smiling cyster, welcome back.Not one myself, but there a few ladies 
here who are in similar predicament to you medically. Clomid is different
for each individual, some have side effects  , others none. But I hazard a guess 
(correct me if I'm wrong ladies  ) that the most common side effects are 
headaches, mood swings, insomnia, although many people get none of these, so don't fret  (oh and apetite and did I mention








Dakota , fingers crossed its a good sign for you. 
Lisa , good luck on your cycle, new hair, new undies and good skin all in one cycle







, 
you shouldn't have much probs enticing DH for BMS this month then hun








Rosie , glad you enjoyed your B/D. Feel any older? other than wet shop in Manchester, and ever growing tummy?Have you got a newer scan picture yet to show us?
Hi Cat , your quiet, hope all is still positive for you hun, this could be the month 








Matty ?? where you gone  
Shooting star , your quiet?? 
Hi to all

Well Im feeling much more positve today  , my BBT chart has finally anticipated this morning that I "may" have ovulated Monday















Now conception is up to fate, but to know I can still ovulate is well  .

Fi


----------



## Davis

Have just read about the milk and have just one question:
How can I stay within my healthy weight range and still eat nuts and drink a pint of milk each day
PCOS means I just need to look at food and Im fatter  

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Davis,

I thought the same thing !  If I eat and drink that every day, I'll be the size of a house within a month !!  

Does the milk count if it's in tea and coffee (decaf!) and on your cereals ?  Is semi-skimmed OK ?

Shooting Star - how you doing hun ?  Think we are on around the same CD at the moment aren't we ?  I'm on day 8 today.

How's everyone else doing ?

    

Nix


----------



## AmyBxxx

Hi Girls,

well I have booked my first acupuncture session for Monday (10.15am) will let you know what happens!! She also said that if I book in advance I will be able to get the late evening appts (great!!)

LisaBerts hiya - where abouts in Leeds are you? I'm in Morley - are you under Dr Sharma or Rutherford or somebody else (I'm under Prof Balen)? I do keep in touch with my cons secretary (i found her email address online!!!!!) I am always polite and it worked with my lap - I got an appointment within a month!

dakota  - what a good idea phoning for a cancellation, I've been scoffing my face off whilst I've been recovering from lap so going to loose a few pounds before I go back...i think if it goes on for longer than 4 weeks I will give them a call.

My sister and her new boyfriend are coming up to stay for the week - can't wait to see her! But my toilet is knackerd, landlay has been 'trying' to get hold of a plumber, and one is supposed to be coming to sort it out today, but no sign of one yet - they had better be here before sis arrives, its ok flushing your own toilet with a bucket of water, but I can't imagine asking guests to do it!!

Amy xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. How is everyone today?

Fi, I never feel any older to be honest. Still feel exactly the same as I did at 19 - maybe a little more cynical! I've put the one on we had done last week. Bubs was much bigger and you can see the arms and legs and head, but it may be a little small. I would post some bigger pics but I really don't want anyone to feel upset by them and I know some people do feel upset looking at scan pics. It's great that you may have ov'd on Monday - good luck.   I love your belly dancing smiley by the way.

Ba, I drink smimmed milk and that's very good for dieting.

Nix, any milk you have during the day will count towards it. The logic behind it is rally that protein help egg quality and that milk is a really good source of protein. Also drinking a healthy amount or milk helps your daily calcium intake which is important for if you become pg. For me milk was just a really easy way of getting enough protein and calcium per day, and I've been having skimmed milk since I was wee, so am used to it. 

Amy, good luck for you acupuncture. I hope you'll enjoy it - I found it very nice and relaxing. Plus she was able to treat my hayfever and asthma whilst she was at it! Hope you get your loo fixed - why do these things always happen just before people are coming to stay?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi ladies ..   well day 30 and 1 week to go ..still having twinges so hoping it is all positive however did really fancy chocolate today which is often a pmt thing with me .. so keeping open minded .. convinced that every now and then I feel a bit icky ..but then the metformin can make me feel nauseous too ..so again keeping open minded ! 

I was too tired to come on here last night ..and need another early night tonight so thought I would write this in worktime instead !! 

Skimmed milk is supposed to have more calcium etc in than normal milk so good idea to have skimmed milk.. also you can get selenium extract which can replace brazil nuts .. 

Hope everyone is keeping sane on their 2ww's ..and good luck to anyone else whereever you are in your cycle     

Cat x


----------



## AmyBxxx

...loo fixed (ish) have to take the back off and push the thingy to make it flush - plumber will have a new part in a few days,

at least it flushes!

will somebody fill me in - milk & nuts? is this recommended?

Amy xx


----------



## Miranda7

I flush! You should use me...

I keep wondering if I have a virus, but since getting my AMH every warm feeling signals menopause to me.
Plumbing's such an annoying thing! In so many ways.

Milk, brazil nuts and pineapple juice are apparently the keys to good eggs. problem is, once I start on the brazils they don't last long! It's meant to be a handful a day, but it's more likely to be half a kilo if I get started on them!

Fortunately I don't have a weight problem. Just a drink and **** problem!

Sorry, I'm rambling - chronic PMT!

xxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

Fi - Thanks for remembering me. We went away for the weekend and I was then really bussy at work so have not been able to post. I really miss it when I am not talking to everyone. Finding the not being pregnant thing really, really difficult at the mo. I just want everyone to get their BFP. Just can't get things into perspective.

Nix - Yep, same cd as you. Finished taking the clomid and about to start bms marathon. Hope your scan goes well on Monday and you have several really good follies. My scan is Tuesday.

Shooting Star


----------



## dakota

Evening all,

Oh think im a bit late with the milk. Will have to remember next month. I do like a nice galss of milk so will probley start drinking one from now on.

Amy ~ let us know how you get on, Ive been thinking about this for myself, but a bit scared  

Well today my stomach doesnt feel as tender, and my Dp commented that id lost weight and i look slimmer than yesterday   think i must have been a little bloated  , currently on cd18 and feel like this cycle is going to go on forever

Godd luck to all    

Nikki xx


----------



## Davis

Miranda - so glad to hear you fes-up to a drink and ****. Im the same! After my last m/c I turned back to **** after 4 years off them and now am well and truely hooked. I havent had a drink since Sunday but that was such a huge session on holiday. Gasping now, usually have a glass of wine every second day and the occasional binge on weekends. Sooo hard to be good all the time. I have bought a hypnosis CD to stop smoking but havent the will to even listen to it yet. In fact was just coming on here now to read the trying to stop smoking forum, but as you can see cant even make it there.

Rosie - I know what you mean about not feeling any older. I feel about 10 years younger than I am and keep getting a shock when I see this old woman in the mirror! I also dont think you should feel bad about your scan pic's. Enjoy this time and be proud you tried for so long and deserve it.

Nix - I am a constant dieter. Try everything under the sun but your classic yoyo dieter. Take last weekend for instance - I put on 5lbs in 4 days and have now lost that weight in 2 days - crazy! Everyone tells me that I dont look overweight but its a constant struggle to stay within my healthy weight range. Lifes just unfair, why cant nice foods be slimming.

Amy - we are doing up our house at the moment and it looks like a squat! Have only today got a light in the loo and we have had someone staying with us for 3 weeks (a guy) so it made going at night very difficult.

Cat - being tired sounds promising - finger crossed  

SS - welcome back. Cant remember - did you go anywhere nice

Well car broke down today - problem with the ignition after someone stole it and although we had a new ignition put in the car the problems just wont stop. Ahh very irritating. And just met the new neighbour who told me that she just found out she is pregnant and was shocked as she wasnt even trying. I feel happy for her but sad for me.

Must go and check out the stop smoking thread
Ba
x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ba - Just spent the long weekend with the inlaws in Sussex, quite relaxing. Wanting to go to the loo in your house must be a bit of a problem  . Sorry to hear about your car and I always have mixed feelings when I find out someone is pregnant. How was the stop smoking thread?

It's quiet on here tonight. By the time everyone arrives I am usually asleep! Starting work at 7.30am can be great but also annoying.

SS


----------



## dakota

I start work at 7.30 2moro as well SS. most nights i can be in bed for 10.30   Dp calls me an old woman    

I am just trying to find some decent albums to download as im fed up listening to the same cd in the car   dont matter what i choose dp will moan, but my car so my music


----------



## Shooting star

Hi dakota

Glad I am not the only early bird!
Your car - your music. I like your style.


----------



## dakota

SS

Dp always moans when im in his car cuz im always flicking songs as i dont like them, drives him nuts    but he does the same to me, to get me back i think


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lovely avatar Rosie,I understand and thinking about it rings a bell about upsets. pity we cant have a little button 
saying "press here to see" optional, as some of us may love to see... just as some dont.. it must be getting so real for you now 
SS hope your weekend away did you good, Ive found it hard this cycle too... it stinks sometimes doesnt it eh
Miranda and Davis, I understand, packed in myself a month ago and got so stressed Ive picked them up again,
So bl**dy stupid,And know theyd be gone yesterday if I got caught, but will try again before...
SS the car   was it also you who moved the mirrors that time for revenge, was so funny


----------



## Shooting star

Ok, I realise this is TMI but a bit desperate. For the last 2 days I have been really dry/sore down there. Never really experienced it before. No itching so I assume it is not thrush (although I don't think I have ever had it) just really sore. Has anyone else experienced this with clomid? Does anyone have any suggestions? Due to start BMS marathon tomorrow, which could be rather uncomfortable. Really sorry about TMI.    

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

I havent SS but if clomid lessens our m/c could that be anything to do with it and could you use the preseed to both lubricate and soothe until you find out what it may be, dont be sad







can you not ring dotor tomoz for quick fix maybe?


----------



## Shooting star

FI -  Good idea - will do that.

DH has just announced that he has entered a bowls competition on the evening of my next scan.  Not impressed, so some mirror moving may be in order!  (although it was not me last time) Then he asks me - can I move the scan? I said, yes you pick a day, any random day and we will go wth that. He says sarcasm is the lowest form of wit. I said I was not trying to be witty! Honestly, one minute you think they understand and the next you wonder if they have a brain!!!

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Fi   How are you chick ?

SS ...   don't let it get you down hun .. I would def stock up on pre-seed it is great stuff !! if you are really sore ..you could always get your other half to do it in a pot and do a diy insemination that would be better than not doing it at all if you don't have pre-seed ..and better off not using other lubricants as a lot of them affect sperm.. Good Luck hun x 

I am off to bed as tired again ..hoping that is a good sign         
Hope everyone else is ok x 
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Fi- Thanks for the big hug. I tried to increase your bubbles to the next available 11 but went too far so had to increase you by another hundred to get to the following11. Few! Hope you still like 11s! 

Cat - Thanks for the advice. oops I always use KY. Where can you buy pre-seed, I looked in Boots when someone mentioned it before but they did not have it. Sorry if I am being thick. Can you get it from a shop as I don't like buying things on the net - bit old fashioned I know!

SS


----------



## dakota

SS maybe somewhere like holland and barret? Not sure where else i would try.

Ive just been recommended for my DP to take coenzyme q10 as even though his sa came back normal it might not be 100% normal and say only 80 % normal so ive told him he has got to start popping them  
every little helps


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Dakota, I will try Holland and Barrat. Glad your DP is taking them, why should we be the only ones to take pills!!! 

SS


----------



## LisaBerts

SS -   sometimes they just don't get it!  Mines the same.
I would suggest trying pre-seed lubricant - I have read a post on the overall clomid thread about a  after using this for the 1st time.  I think you can pick it up from E-bay!

Also I think you too are lucky to start at 7 or 7.30 I'm on at 6 tomorrow!  So up for 5am.  Although next week I don't start till 1.30pm and finish at 9pm  

Rosie - I agree you have tried so long for your pregnancy and I'm sure that a scan picture wouldn't offend anyone (not me anyway!)  Hope your well and recovered from your shopping!

Ba - I don't want to come across as the   ex-smoker but I have been stopped for 2 years now and feel loads better for it!  I'm sure you remember last time you stopped and I understand why you started again!  Good Luck hun, I know it's not easy but give it a go, I'm sure it will be worth it.
Cars what a nightmare!  Always cost money!  

Nikki - My cycle seems never ending this time too!  I'm on CD13 so don't even think I'm on my 2WW yet!  Although it won't be long!  We decided not to use ovulation predictors this time round and just have lots of   this week    just to spice things up a bit  

Cat -     hope your feeling OK and staying sane

Amy - I live in Middleton, I have been under Dr Kauffman because I was initially referred to Dr Sharma but she was too busy - Although Dr Kauffman seems to have got me on to Clomid quite quickly!  I am now referred to Dr Sharma and won't go on the IVF waiting list until I have seen her.  Although  I'll never meet her because Clomid's going to work for me    .  Good luck with the loo!

We've got loo problems too - we bought an expensive bathroom suite when we 1st moved in and our toilet seat has broke, the place we bought the suite from has closed down and normal seats won't fit because it's a different shape!  Might have to claim on the insurance!  Unless anyone has any ideas

Hope everyones OK, sorry for missing you out!


Lisa


----------



## dakota

ss too right why should i have to rattle and not him  

Lisa ~ I got myself all confused earlier     it dont take much but i though i was cd19 today but in fact im only cd18, got myself a day infront somehow   so know ive gone and wrote cd x on each day up till test date     i wont get confused now.

Rosie ~ i personally think its great too see scan pics, it gives us some hope that soon it will be us  

Nikki xx

P.s is there an easier way to give ppl lots of bubbles without having to click how many times? or am i just being thick?


----------



## Shooting star

The pre-seed sounds great, if I can find it. Do you recon a chemist would sell it. I have to confess to not knowing how to by things off the net, always worried about someone getting hold of my bank details.

Crumbs, and I thought a 7.30 start was bad!! 

Great positive thinking - I hope the clomid works for you.

What shape is your loo? I have had some great images, star shape, square etc!  Sorry, being silly. 

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Dakota - Quick fire bubbles sounds great, would save me loads of time! 

SS


----------



## Miranda7

Woss pre-seed?  Cat?
Just getting into even more lingo now I'm a Clomid girlie!
Actually, I'm still not quite a Clomid girlie - just waiting for auntie to start flowing and then we're off!
I'm not so worried about the Clomid, as the Menopur makes me feel so fabulous, and I start that the day after Clomid. If this try doesn't work I'm definitely going for HRT.

Yay! For another *** and booze girlie! I feel so ashamed to admit it, but I reassure myself with how healthy I am apart from my incessant nicotine and alcohol fixes. I swim three miles a week, for instance, and eat ridiculous amounts of fruit and veg, plus I walk the dogs every day for an hour.

Sorry girls, but having just had this info that I'm menopausal can I ask something? For the past year I've been feeling weird, but worse than that, when we do the deed the skin on my - ahem - c****ris  is so thin it's red raw after! I'm wondering if that's a symptom.

I was thinking that my dh didn't get it really, but I was howling tonight over spilling me dinner everywhere - PMT and emotional upset is bad for the co-ordination - and he was bloody lovely. They have to put up with a lot, these chaps. But they do it because we are so special!

SS - _bowls _ competition? Are you one of the women in the newspapers trying for a baby at 83 

Dakota - compilation albums suck, don't they? I always have Radio 2 or the local BBC (Solent), as they pick the songs! Even compilations you do yourself wear a bit thin after a while.

Davis - I wouldn't go on the quit smoking board, as it makes you feel guilty! (and want a *** so bad...)
I have the Paul McKenna CD, and chucked it on when I went to bed one night. It worked better than a lot of things I've tried, and because it was as I was going to sleep I didn't need to be consciously doing it! But evidently I failed - I've tried so many expensive hypnotists and nothing's worked for long.
But I've promised myself that I'll quit for the duration of the drugs (and the nine months after if it works) when the lovely, lovely Menopur kicks in.

Lisa - how come other toilet seats don't fit yours?
Even the really gold-plated ones I've seen have the same holes! God, that sounds frustrating...

xxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Miranda - I know, how embarasing.   DH will insist on playing these geriatric sports! In his defence he also plays footbal, cricket, golf and scuba dives so you could just say he is sports mad. (all very expensive) I have suggested that cheaper sports would be good such as table tennis or tiddly winks, but he is having none of it!! 


Pre-seed is a lubricant but that's about all I know. After some answers to that too.


SS


----------



## dakota

SS when buying off the net just look for the little padlock at the bottom of the screen. It means its a secure site.

Does pre seed help the little swimmers on there way? just going to do a search see if that throws anything up

Miranda ~ I like listening to the radio but then i get fed up with all the talking and i switch back to cd


----------



## dakota

from what i can read it stops you drying out/use it when you are dry


----------



## Miranda7

Ahh, that's ok then, SS!   My dh is into golf, so I sympathise...
They don't like cheap pursuits, do they?

Hmmn, lube... Might have to invest! I wish I'd known it was the menopause, but as I'm only 34 how was I to know? A lot of things have become clear now.

I love the talking on radio! I can tune it out when it gets boring, I find, whereas if it's the Birdie Song or something tuning it out's impossible!


----------



## Crazy Fi

My god you lot can talk even more than me   I only went away for a final lucky BMS (tmi!) and I come back and look at you's ( look at me on me back legs in air   pc on my tummy.. def too much info !!)      

Thanks so much SS but someones upped them again and Iv lost me 1's, but thank you for going to so much effort hun. Will give you some back

Ok so is anybody out there or am I too late??


----------



## Miranda7

Lucky BMS? Were you waving a rabbit's foot as you swung from the rose quartz chandelier? 

Keeping my legs  fingers crossed it'll work for you this time Fi!


----------



## Crazy Fi

OMG the web cam was on !!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Miranda, that menapur sounds good do you smoke it lol?   the way it sounds you may as well had. Seriously though, it must have come as an awful shock to you, and a massive relief to know you can still get this help and thanks for the good luck, same back


----------



## Miranda7

Yeah - I was so shocked I came out in hives for the first time ever, and a week and a half later they're just going.

I thought we had problems just with poor quality frozen sperm! Ach well - can't look back and regret or I'd go loo-la.

I should smoke the ruddy menopur - at £370 for four days' worth it's more expensive than crack!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Matty, good luck for tomorrow (keeping an eye on you   )  I'm the opposite to you I love having needles and am fascinated watching   (sick I know!   )  CAT! I can hear your brain ticking behave!   

Miranda7... bl**dy hell.. and I'm thinking of going private!! gulp!!


----------



## LisaBerts

Hello Girlie's

My toilet is totally round in shape so the normal seats won't fit.  Sent a message to the manufacturers in Italy to find out if they can supply one!  Bet it's going to be pricey.

Don't really have a thing with needles but wouldn't go the extent of liking them.

Anyway CD14 today so will be busy today  


Lisa

Thanks for my bubbles!!


----------



## max_8579

HI EVERYONE IM BACK!

              Hope your all ok,

            We had a fantastic holiday and didnt want to come home.

      But we are all relaxed and ready for the next cycle,started taking provera again 2day. 

  Then start on 100mg clomid.Theres loads of pages on here since i left,ave i missed anything? and have we had any bfp s?

  I havent had time to read through yet.xx


----------



## Miranda7

Check out http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Round-Toilet-Seat-with-Chrome-Hardware_W0QQitemZ230126563404QQihZ013QQcategoryZ37637QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

Is that the sort of thing, Lisa?? If you Google or eBay 'round toilet seat' you could get a bargain!

We bought our bathroom on eBay - the cirstern's up on the wall, traditional stylee, and it's a roll-top bath - bootiful! It's all plumbed in, but a year later we haven't got the cash to do the room around it. So frustrating!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Miranda7

Or this? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HARD-WOOD-STANDARD-ROUND-TOILET-SEAT-BLACK_W0QQitemZ140115566722QQihZ004QQcategoryZ37637QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Miranda7

Bum! They only post to the US etc!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah but I'm "never normal" Lisa 

Welcome back Max, glad you had a better holiday than I did, hope it did you "both" all the good in the world

Hello you crazy clomid chicks.

(bit of a tale, excuse the gabble please)

I'm a bit spooked at the mo,My Mum does the psychic stuff ( and I'm open minded and fascinated by it all 
,pity theres so many charletons out there that give it a bad name))  and many many years ago,I was 18 living 
at home with my mum only to find out I was pregnant by my x-DH to be at the time. Well I was trying to work out how
to tell my mum. When she walked in from work and said "When are you gonna tell me your pregnant then?" 
in a not very impressed way. It transpired that she'd done her cards at work and they'd told her.( With
the system she uses the vital part of the relevant spread of cards is 3 queens beside each other.Surrounded 
by its associations.) So i see her today and as soon as she'd said Hi, shes said "is it possible my youngest 
DD is pregnant,(considering she's not even had a DP yetand is anti all men except my DH due to her father
followed by my abusive x I think its very unlikely, and she hardly ever goes out and is sensible!)  as shes just 
had a card saying family and the pregnancy trio again but in the centre of my 2 DD's,could that mean an addition 
for me?? Oh I'm being silly but it has unnerved me

Oh and she also predicted my oldest DD was preg before Christmas and she is now 17weeks

What do you reckon girls, shall I get back on this planet?? (must admit its nice here though lol  )


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Hope you are all well. 

Fi, I had a brainwave to put my scan pics on my gallery, but they were to large (KB) and I'm such a technophobe so don't know how to make them smaller.   I psychic talked about on here a while ago said I would be pg some time between March and June and have a baby in my arms before Xmas, and another who specialises in babies and is in Canada said I would either conceive, find out or give birth in November - spooky!  

Hope everyone else is ok? Glad it's weekend - been a nice short week this week.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Worth a try though Rosie, don't give up there has to be a way of sharing your visuals of happiness for us "wannasee's"   
Congratulations I've just noticed youve passed your 16 wk milestone.. so was that on your birthday then? You must feel so much more relaxed  

Spooky about the psychics eh, has the one that was on here left the boards?


----------



## Guest

Hi girls a real quick one as me DH are going out for some dinner

Crazy Fi My sister is OK getting back to normal she went to a wedding last weekend and seemed to enjoy it. Thanks for asking x

Hi everyone hope there is lots of fusing going on   

Sukie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ... ooh your talk of readings got me thinking I had a reading by a traditional gypsy woman a couple of years ago and she said that I would have a child but it would not be an easy road getting there ..well that's been true .. had another nausea moment today (well lasted about an hr on an off ..so really hoping it is not the met but a beanie digging in !!) 

Off to have my tea now .. be back on later x
Cat x


----------



## LisaBerts

Sorry not much time to catch up on the posts - DH taking me out for a Chinese! Yum



Just a quick post to thank Miranda for those e-bay thingies - just been on and they seem like the one I need, It's worth a try asking them for a special postage!!  

I'll try sweet talking them and see what I can do!

Thanks Hun

Lisa
  x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi.

Fi, there's probably an easy way but I'm so clueless!  The woman was a woman who a few girls on here went to and she does phone and email readings. Here's her website: http://www.lesleyanderson.com/index.php?f=data_news_page&a=0

But she also sells readings a bit cheaper on Ebay under the seller name Lesleymedium, which is where I got mine from. I only tried because she came recommended by girls on here and was pretty cheap. The woman in Canada is called Cheri. She does them for free but with a big backlog, but if you pay it's only cheap and she is very detailed: http://www.angelfire.com/magic2/predictions/

Sukie, glad your sister is feeling a little better. It's something you never forget or really get over. Enjoy your dinner out. I went out for a big lunch with another FF, but am hungry again now.   

Cat, I hope that's a good sign for you.  I didn't have any symptoms to speak of, but did have a couple of nauseous feelings a few days before test day. Fingers crossed! I always found the 2nd week of the 2ww the worst.

Rosie. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dakota

Hi rosie how would it work in an email? or am i being   im interested but a bit wary of what to do  

Hello all,

Well im supposed to be going camping 2moro for a night at billing aquadome. DP beloved calibraclub weekend. Men and there cars   If its like this i could be sleeping in a puddle  

Didnt have bms last night   as dp wasnt in the mood. upset me a little but no use letting it get me down i suppose. gotta keep my chin up high.

Nikki xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Nikki. It'd be much the same as the phone one but typed. With me I sent her a pic of me, and 2 of relies who had passed away. You can also send any questions you'd like answering or just ask for a general reading. She then phones you (you can pay £2 extra for a tape recording of it too) and gives you the reading. Or if you choose email she'll email it to you. 

Oh no not camping in this! Are there no B&Bs nearby? Don't worry about missing BMS, it's bound to happen every once in a while, but as   can live for a few days it won't be too bad. Maybe you'll get some in the tent tomorrow night!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi Nikki

Camping your brave!!  - AQUAdome will be the correct name for it - Sure you'll have a good time anyway! Hope he'll be in the mood for some outdoor activities 

Lisa

Just a good website I've found it has new movies free to watch and episodes of Lost etc.. worth a look if you have broadband!! And the new Spiderman 3 is on there not watched it yet!

www.tv-links.co.uk

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh Billing Aquadrome is near me and gets a bit soggy in this weather ..you will be having a splashing time ..Dakota if I wasn't away most of the weekend I could have met up with you for a choffee ..I will do a sun dance for you x 
[fly]   [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

thanks for the info Rosie   might look into that..
Enjoy your meals Suskie and Lisa 
Cat (thanks for the p/m hun and ditto   . I know your cycles are longer ,but if your test date is the 18th (not trying to build your hopes up) but its quite realsitc that you could have nausea for "that" reason isn't it? at this point as you'd be officially 3 weeks now if you were (did I work that out right?) Oh this 2ww is awful isnt it, I think I'd be as excited for you as I would myself if you got caught hun! oooooooooooh!! the waiting.............


----------



## Crazy Fi

One of us gotta get a BFP soon.....  Im wondering whether to contact that psychic Rosie gave info on, but then again we hear what we wanna hear and interpret it accordingly dont we.....  Like I did today. But my mums got loads of things right with her cards, its been uncanny before... Been having weird pain all day, it was a very heavy feeling like you get sometimes before a/f (but am only on day 21,) it got quite painful earlier and only wore off about an hour ago (prob bloody wind, knowing my bowels   ) Anyway my mind has gone into overdrive ( makes a change from your mouth!) and Im seeing this little bean embedding itself...    oh bl**dy hell shut up Fi


----------



## LisaBerts

Hope so Fi!    

Hope you get your !


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ooh guess Im here on my own.... 
Well I'll have one of my little chats then, Just had an emotional moment, it was my DGD's (Mickeys)  2nd birthday today and she came round for her presents and cake etc... my youngest DD had done my other DD and Mickey this absolutlely lovely suprise DVD on her movie maker, it was pictures and video clipa of Mickey from birth til now with lovely little poems in between captions and all to the background music of that song "you are my rock". Thing is my youngest DD has had a real hard time over the last few yrs and her niece has been such a lifeline for her, there wasnt a dry eye in the house watching it. Wish I had a way of playing it on here and showing you all it was so sweet.... Oh god Im gonna blubbler again   (soppy cow!)


----------



## Crazy Fi

Must have crossed messages  Lisa cheers, same back hun, if just one of us gets a BFP  . Did you enjoy your meal


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi again just popped back before bed .. I hope so Fi and likewise ..I get excited about everyones potential BFP !! I am def feeling a bit zonked out so who knows .. I am almost tempted to test tomorrow am ..but I know I must keep away frome the pee sticks ..I made the mistake of reading the clomid diary 2ww board and found some who tested early and got positives ..but I know it will start the road of no return and I will be testing every five minutes .. I have to wait until thursday !! 
night night my lovelies ..will wish you lots of positive vibes in my sleep x
Cat x


----------



## LisaBerts

Mickey

I'm not very adventurous with Chinese never know what to order.  I got salt and pepper spare ribs - boring and bland really.  But Chinese is my DH's favourite!!

I would have loved steak and chips!!

They were selling full ducks at Somerfield today for £3.99 so going to look up recipe in slimming world mag for tomorrow.  I'm not a brilliant cook but I've been attempting various recipes from the mags and they've turned out gorgeous!!  Thinking about honey and orange or lemon, but might even try plum, just depends what I can find.

 

Lisa


----------



## Guest

Hi all Let hope that there is some   's coming up soon come on girls    

Rosie I didn't mean that she was fine and will get over this, this has been one of the hardest things ever for her and will never forget but she wants to try and put everything together to try again. Sorry if it came out sounding the wrong way. Hope you enjoyed your lunch and that little P is doing well x 

Lisa hope you enjoyed your chinese I always stick to the same things too  I had a lovely meal at blubeckers it was yum 

Hey Crazy Fi and Cat  

What are you girls up to this weekend?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Suskie, glad you enjoyed your meal , butting in, hope you dont mind, I think Rosie was just saying generally that you never get over these things, I dont think it was personal, So what did you eat then? I can listen to your mouth watering description as I sit here healthy eating


----------



## Crazy Fi

ooh Lisa "Duck!" (im very food orientated tonight) Id never tried duck ever til last yr, my DH lived in Denmark for 7 yrs and its their traditional festive dinner as opposed to turky and he cooked me some with sweet potatoes and red cabbage, it was so lush... IM hungry


----------



## Guest

No I don't think Rosie did mean it that way but I wanted to make sure that no one thought I was saying she's ok (and me not having a clue, how she really felt) does that sound stupid?  I know it should be crazy sukie 

Well anyway I had avocado and bacon salad for starters (and half dh's potato skins)
Ribs and chips for main (we took the ribs we didn't eat in a doggy bag for tomorrow, their servings are huge) 
Then brownies with baileys cream and choc ice cream for desert


----------



## dakota

Back again ladies,

I always have egg special fried rice when i have a chinese. Bit of everything   oh and chips of course  

I will look into it rosie, but i do agree with fi, we interpret what we want to hear sometimes which in turn doesnt do us any good  

I have my wellys at the ready. We are in puddleduck paddock so i could well be swimming with the ducks when i wake up sunday


----------



## Guest

Hope you enjoy the camping Nikki







only joking! hopefully it will be like this


----------



## Crazy Fi

Totally understand Suskie, its fragile and close to home, (Remember how you felt on previous threads) 
Dont worry hun we,ve no doubt all had these bittersweet dilemmas, I look at my pregnant DD most days
and am so happy for her... yet.... 
Anyway onto happy stuff,Sounds lovely, not got a blubeckers near me... oh for some ribs now mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Enjoy your potential swim Dakota


----------



## Crazy Fi

Now that emoticon was evil Suskie   that would be like me advising her to take her armbands and plenty of towels and maybe even a snorkle! and to make sure the tent is water proof and.................   only kidding to, hope you have a great swim


----------



## dakota

Maybe i should dig my rubber ring out


----------



## Crazy Fi

Anyway ladies we gotta arrange that chat thing again soon, so we dont get into trouble with Rosie again... Cant keep up but its amusing to watch, especially if that Cat one is on one....


----------



## dakota

whats that then Fi?


----------



## Guest

Here's a sun dance especially for you


----------



## dakota

http://bestsmileys.com/water/2.gif[/img]


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh pretties Suskie!! youve found an emoticon site I havent .....
Dakota, a few of us invaded the chat room one night, it was hilarious as Cat had o/deed on some kinda mental happy drug and we were just like a loadda little kids let loose in a candy shop... I dont know how we didnt get banned, that Cat one was teaching us about stuff none of us had even heard of  ... corruption!! But funny  

You know I love ya really Cat


----------



## Guest

Nikki 

Well time for my bed 
Good night









Night Crazy Fi









Ps can sort me out I'm odd again


----------



## dakota

Sounds funny Fi  

Right im off to bad. Have a lovely weekend ladies and think of me sharing a bed with the ducks  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite guys xx sweet dreams, Im sure youll have fun Dakota


----------



## LisaBerts

Night Night  

I'm off too now!


----------



## max_8579

Oh no im on a odd bubble number


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Not anymore hun x


----------



## max_8579

Thank you cat.xx

    How are you anyway hun?


----------



## Davis

Hi all - got sidetracked by the TV links website cant remember who posted it but thanks.

We have been told to go like rabbits for next 3 days following scan but after first day   I am too sore (sorry TMI). This really is a problem I am swollen (sorry TMI again) and frightened by the thought of 3 more days. I bought preseed yesterday with next day delivery but it looks like next day will be Monday and it will be all over by then. Any suggestions? I wont be able to walk at this rate?

Ba


----------



## Davis

Go out and buy some honey 
Just found this online and had to share with you - http://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/trying/getting_body_ready/honey_helps_conception.asp

ba
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hello everyone, tiptoeing my way back on.  I haven't fell off the planet.

Thank you everyone, took all your advice and have avoided BIL and girlfriend for last few weeks, although I have now agreed with DH that I can't do that forever. So got to bounce back (like all of us do) and be a BIG GIRL, and stop sulking.......although someone really is trying to push me over the edge, day   arrived they went for 12 week scan!!!! fate is a cheeky monkey.

I've just spent a really lazy Saturday lunch reading all your news.  I've missed you all.   but wouldn't be able to catch up with personals, so hope you'll all forgive me for being a selfish   for disappearing, and I'm back now with   attitude only.

and I'll start that off with a wiggly dance for all you sexy ladies.

                        

Love
MM
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
PS I've left the picture (rugby guy) on for you Cat, it's not my DH!!!!!


----------



## cleg

oo that sounds interesting, dont like honey though  but it aint to bad in tea 

may bring some greek honey back with me off me jollies

ta Ba 

hi to all you lovely clomid chicks + hope your all managing to stay sane 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## cleg

hi there Karen 

i replied to you on the 2ww thread + will say again so sorry that it didnt turn out the way you had hoped but hope + have everything crossed that you will get your turn next time hun 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Replied to you on 2ww also, good luck for next month xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all you crazies 

Welcome back MM, glad too hear your re-fueled, Last time I spoke to you , you were due a hang over the next day  

Hi Cleg


----------



## cleg

hi Fi 

whats your plans for tonight then hun ? gotto be more exciting than mine 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I dont think so, I got 2 options really, telly or pc? So I guess it'll prob be the latter, as darling as my DH is, his selfish point is "the remote" touchy subject


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cant complain though    DH did take me out for a meal at lunch time (3 course) Im bloated


----------



## cleg

i control the remote in this house + god help DP if he disagrees 

mine's on nights so can do what i like + bonus i have the bed to myself too 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Funny story alert!! (well maybe you'd have had to have been there to find it funny, but I'm sure you wouldn't have wanted to be  )

My DH is suffering from really bad constipation ( but am a bit worried as he has a very hard swollen stomach at top) anyway I decided to take a trip to chemist to see what I could get to aid it. Pharmacist offered me Senna etc.. then suggested anal suppositories (hee hee hee (evil streak manifested itself   )) Straight Mans worst nightmare to have anything shoved up their "ooops!" .. So took them home with a grin (I'm bad) RCR >> a.c.a>> remote control revenge ,set in.
I walked in and hes sat there waiting for the prune juice. I removed the suppositories.
My DH's face was a picture







. Also didn't help that my DD was sat there wetting herself. So after the dramatics I persuaded him upstairs to insert... So as to avoid tmi.. will leave some descriptions out. He actually screamed    and roared on insertion and accused me of enjoying his predicament!! can you believe it  . And talk about dramatics and milking it you'd think he'd just had a baby watching him hobble down the stairs.He is now sat there with post traumatic stress disorder,bless him.. now if I was sick, sadistic and evil I would have said it made my day ... but of course I'm not


----------



## Crazy Fi

oooh just noticed.. whoever did my bubbles thank you


----------



## cleg

Fi thats not evil hunny thats pure genius 

    

hows the ickle soldoer doing now 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Havent seen much of him really to tell the truth, hes moved into the toilet ??     Trying to encourage him to have a 4th ( ) glass of prune juice... Ive never had the remote so much


----------



## cleg

well tell him thanx cos he's made me giggle  

so are you taking advantage + flicking dear ? 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh yes


----------



## cleg

Fi i hope you aint sharing a bed with DH tonight


----------



## Crazy Fi

S**t.. I never thought of that lol.. enjoying the moment too much


----------



## cleg

s**t would be about right 

aww babe soz to bring you down from your high with a smellie bump  gas mask at hand i think for you tonight lady 

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello!

This will really make you laugh - and I BET your DP buys some - I did!

Honest to God, this website make me laugh so much I ordered a pack - and I got a free pen! If you get two you get a free Colonblow T-shirt...

http://www.colonblow.com/testimonials.htm

If you want a gentler remedy - when you've finished toying with him! - butternut squash is THE best - next day you're pooping like a baby...

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Crazy Fi

Miranda you'll have to let us know whether the site product was genuine or a load of crap   had a read  , thanks for the tip

Where is everyone tonight?? not the eurovision surely??


----------



## Miranda7

Oh yes! It works great!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning ladies
Wow!   I need someone to get me back on to the perspective planet (Rosie?) I know bbt charts are only a guide and no more (thats the rational mind thinking) but..... the yearning subconscious is reacting to my latest temp addition to my bbt chart. Firstly it says I may have ovulated CD17, it is generally on a healthy trend, I think? but this morning I woke up and it had surged by .7, its never done that and now that silly part of me has me getting all excited it could be implantation. I don't want to fall with such a bang as I suspect I may  
and need help to keep my feet and hopes grounded... anyone got any experience or advice with the chart and my predicament (and the realism) pleeease!! 

Oh so crazy Fi this am


----------



## LisaBerts

Morning All

Fi - don't know anything about temp's my consultant said it wouldn't be beneficial for me because I work shifts it wouldn't be accurate enough!  I do hope your right    

Anyway yesterday was CD15 for me, I haven't been using the HPK's this month and tried the everyday  method instead      I had period like pains from waking up and when I went to the loo in the afternoon I noticed a bit of blood in my pants   is this normal  should I mention it to my consultant on Monday

Thanks

Lisa

PS.  Glad you liked the TV links site, I watched Jackass 2 the other night - it was funny in places but not all the way through!!  Worth a watch though.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lisa, found this on a q and A site, dont know if it helps, you could look the book up on amazon and go into the search inside book option...

* Quote removed for copyright reasons*

Hope it helps


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Crazy Fi

Would you say that I'm due to ovulate then or I have ovulated??  My cycle is only 29/30 days long though!

Sorry I'm  

Thanks again

Lisa

Forgot to thank the Honey poster!! - That stuffs lovely what with the honey, brazils and milk I'm going to be as fat as a


----------



## Davis

You girls do make me laugh and I need that as I am having a massive fight with DH right now!  
Its our window this weekend and after 'bolting at the gate' so to speak its all gone pete tong.
We were both very sore (dont ask) and not in the mood for   and DH was very grumpy about it. I offered to kiss him better but got the most amazing fit of the giggles - just couldn't stop. This just made him extremely angry and he told me to go away. Then I just flipped - went really  
Started screaming about how I had to go for weeks into hosp for scans and that I take the bloody pills so he could just do his bit for a couple of days. It all escalated and ended with both of us saying we wouldn't try anymore starting now!

Oh god - how do I get round this now. Its not how either of us feel. We are not the sort who are able to fight and make up afterwards because we usually are too hurt and retreat into our corners. I am so upset. We have been through so much crap with fertility treatment and m/c's over our 10 year marriage and have never once fought like this over sex.
I have said sorry, explained that I'm a bit loopy but we are not   when thats what we should be doing right now and I dont know where we stand!  
I am sure we will work it out but we dont have the time to waste and I cant bear to think of a day passing without   when we should be.
Ba
x


----------



## cleg

Davis i have had a bit of a month too hun, me + DP are always doing the deed so to my horror last week when the opk's come out it was like winky went into hiding + made me very angry 

bite the bullet, say sorry + snuggle up hun  thats all i can advise, as for me i ignored mine  + will make sure that when he wants to play i aint available 

Lisa Fi got you some good info there hun but if you still feel unsure dont hesitate mentioning it to your con 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Making dinner so just a quick post!

Ba - IF really does take it's toll after a while - we went through a stage where I blamed DH for not getting the timing right and it did put him off the whole  for a bit, he said he felt like I only wanted him as a  donor, which made him feel under pressure to perform!  Have you tried the new underwear idea?  Nice dinner, couple of  and retreat idea?  Hope you two work it out for this month, although I know it's hard there is always next month. Try creeping as a last resort!  Good Luck Hun.

Thanks Fi & Cleg for advice.

Lisa


----------



## dakota

Afternoon ladies,

Well i had a lovely weekend away. Weather on sat was dry with sunny spells, actually caught the sun on my face  today a washout. Havent taken my met all weekend and have eaten badly so i think this will be another bad week for me.

Hows everyone elses weekend been?

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Davis

Hi
Lisa & Cleg - Thanks for advice. But I am so miserable at the moe I just couldn't face trying to be sexy at all. Have all this nice underwear and feel like taking scissors to it all. Once again DH mentioned 'my inability to carry a baby' as the cause of all the problems in his life and although he has later said that he only said it in anger to hurt me, well lets just say it worked and I feel devastated. 

I just wish that I could milk him like a cow and get on with it myself without any involvement from him  
Hell if I'm just a malfunctioning incubator for his   then he's just a  bank for me!
Ahhh, now Ive got that off my chest Ive got about 4 hours to turn him and I into love machines. Although its probably too late..

Nikki - glad to see you survived the weekend weather 

Ba
x


----------



## dakota

big   Davis.

Its a hard and long emotional journey, but you sound like your doing ok. We have to be strong otherwise it gets on top of us. Me and DP didnt have bms 3 days in a row last week and he said i was pressureing him. I said i havent even told you that we need to do it at this time so how can you feel pressured? we ended up not doing it and i said whats the point o f taking these tablets if your not going to make an effort. We had bms fri night but i think by then it was too late. Then sat he wanted it in the tent and i said no     he said why and i said why should i   mean i know but it upset me that much why should i give it to him when he wants it and not me. I know its the wrong attitude to have, but at the same time i dont think there's anything wrong feeling that way. I guess what im trying to say you will have off months when it doesnt go how we plan it, and it is harder for men to perform just like that   Keep your chin up hun and keep smiling. 2moros a new day take it from there. I hope you sort it out hun  

HUggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Davis

Thanks again - its good to get it all off my chest. DH and I will be fine but IF is hard on so many different levels and I have to admit it usually around OV I turn into a sex kitten, but this month, woe mumma I am pure evil  
Clomid side effect??
Anyway I a bottle of wine to get through so maybe we will both get beer goggles tonight.
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis, sent you a pm, glad your on your way to sorting it, have fun


----------



## Guest

Ba I know how you feel the same sort of thing happened the last couple of months, I was red raw inside and so was he. So we were both in pain making it all the worse. Then we would start picking at each other  it really is a rollercoaster I think your right have a drink and see what happens. Good luck hun. 

Nikki Glad you didn't get washed away 

Hi Crazy Fi loved the story and dh read it too and said it sounds like something I would do, (I don't know what he could mean)  I can't help with the temps as I've never done mine x 

MM Glad to have you back 

Cat Glad you enjoyed the craft fair. 

Hey Kelly How are you doing!

Well I've been a miserable B***h to DH I think it's because it's coming closer to starting the drugs and lots of stress at work, gonna have to start being nice. Bliss we haven't had BMS a month (how bad is that) 

Sukie


----------



## Shooting star

Hi all

Been a bit of a bussy weekend so have not had time to post, just finished reading all yours! The honey sounds like a good idea. Never really liked it that much but maybe it's worth another try.

Ba - Sorry to hear about your difficulties with BMS, I did feel for you. I have experienced similar this month so it is reassuring to know we are not alone. Hope everything improves for you soon.

Fi - Great story! Would not like to get on the wrong side of you! 

MM - Really glad you are back, was wondering where you were.  

Nikki - Glad you had a lovely weekend away.

Nix - Hope you had a good weekend. All the best for your scan tomorrow, lets houpe for some nice juicy follies!

Still trying to get hold of preseed without success so may have to order over the net. Could someone post me a link to a site they have used to buy it please? Many Thanks

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just cried my eyes out watching Grays Anatomy ..soo sad     but by god there are some gorgeous men on that programme !! 

I spent half of it crying the rest thinking I want to be kissed like that  

Bless you all I have been reading through some of your posts .. it is soo hard isn't it this ttc malarkey .. it turns men who would normally be delighted that they got sex three days in a row into ones who feel under pressure to perform ... if you are suffering from soreness that has not been investigated ..I would always get it checked out as sometimes it could be thrush that doesn't show up further down so to speak.. frequent sex can cause thrush ..just what we need eh!!

Anyway I really hope that things work out for you all sending you lots of       

I went to the craft fair and as Sukie has already said I enjoyed it .. hard work battling through the mud ..it was held in lots of marquees so it was fun inbetween them .. my boots now need a clean they started off black and now are brown !! I sussed out the people who were selling cards as I have been asked if I will do someone at work's wedding invites and wanted to know how much people charge .. she said £3 per card .. so I could make really nice ones for that I think.. further research needed tho. 

I felt icky again this afternoon on the way back ..have had it several times this week ..which is unusual so I am hoping that is a good sign       its funny because I just cannot imagine myself pregnant ... I keep trying to imagine it as I have read about all this mental blocking stuff so I am trying to unblock my mind and believe that I will one day have a gorgeous little baby in my arms .. 

I have prayed so much these few weeks and I am not remotely religious .. I am quite a spiritual person and I think there is more to life than just us ...here...now .. and I pray to the partner I lost for him to help ...but not sure about a God as such..but I want this soooo much I figured it can't hurt to have them batting for me if there is a God !!

Anyway I must catch up with people's posts ... wishing you all lots of peace and positive vibes x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Suskie , he suffered even more today as (tmi warning) I forgot to lubricate the pessary before insertion and its a bendy one which is harder to insert, I remembered halfway through and thought it best to keep going    (could  have been worse it could have been the remote   )  well youve never heard anything like it .Hes still all blocked but doesnt seem to want me to insert any more??      I do feel sorryfor him today though. As for the ***** thing, your not alone maybe its a May clomid thing, we seem to be nearly all suffering from it. Good luck for the end of the week


Hiya SS, hope youve enjoyed your busy weekend,Im just a big softy with a wicked streak thats all , good luck with the preseed

Glad youve enjoyed your day Cat, bless you with the nausea, really rooting for ya.. Sounds like you think along the lines I do with the spiritual thing, though I like to believe in kharma and re incarnation, what we dont learn in this life, we repeat the lessons til we do etc... (OMG me back again!!   )


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Cat, really hoping you get your BFP this month. I know what you mean about the praying. I beleive in God and pray quite regularly, it gives me hope and comfort. I think the positive thinking is really important too, although I don't always manage it.

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha .. you are funny Fi .. we would always love to have you around !! 

Is there any reason you call Sukie Suskie   still rooting for you hun                 

Shooting Star ..thanks hun   
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Fi

Was beginning to think everyone was having an early night. It's funny how at particularly difficult times people seem to turn to a greater being or at least a sense of something greater than themselves. Wow, this may be a bit philosophical for this time of night!

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Night Fi and Cat

Starting work at 7.30am again tomorrow so need to get some sleep. Hope you both have good days.

               

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Its just that every time I print her name my finger subconsciously presses that "s" ...     I dont think its cos she got eggy when someone called her Susie  once? or anything to do with revenge for her christening me Crazy Fi?? Im sure if it was any kind of revenge it would only be meant in an endearing and affectionate way of course   wouldnt it Suskie... but Im sure its just a constant spelling error     

Oh watching David guest, he cracks me up hes a total nutter     

Nite shooting star, we;; have to have subject nights on here or something and all contribute to the great debate, at least it'd get our minds off things


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nothing wrong with philosophical hun.. sweet dreams xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night Shooting Star ..it was me that called Sukie ..Suzie ..and she was very cross with me    

She loves us really  
Right I am off to bed too as zonked .. nighty night x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

ok hypothetical question for any of you ladies if you ever get bored...

If you could invite 6 celebrities to dinner one night .. who would they be and why??

My first 3 would be 
1. Ozzy
2. David Guest
3. Jonothan Ross

As it would be battle of the comedy egos and would be hilarious, need to get back with the other 3 

Its ok Im just having a funny 5 mins (always doing it to my DH) Gave him a hypothetical this morning about "What would he do if he found out his mum had given a child up for adoption 42 yrs ago and it transpired it was me... He just shakes his head    but we ended up having a great debate on it   )


----------



## Crazy Fi

nite you guys


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Just a quickie from me girls - just got back from Blackpool and some idiot drove into the back of our car. Really sh*t me up.



Crazy Fi said:


> Wow!  I need someone to get me back on to the perspective planet (Rosie?) I know bbt charts are only a guide and no more (thats the rational mind thinking) but..... the yearning subconscious is reacting to my latest temp addition to my bbt chart. Firstly it says I may have ovulated CD17, it is generally on a healthy trend, I think? but this morning I woke up and it had surged by .7, its never done that and now that silly part of me has me getting all excited it could be implantation. I don't want to fall with such a bang as I suspect I may
> and need help to keep my feet and hopes grounded... anyone got any experience or advice with the chart and my predicament (and the realism) pleeease!!
> 
> Oh so crazy Fi this am


Fi, I've just looked back at my chart and the last one I had a dip 9dpo and then a sustained rise. On previous cycles though I've had a single temp spike which has gone back down the next day, so you'd be best looking at what happens over the next few days/ week and analysing the overall picture. Sometimes you can have an odd one which means nothing. Fingers crossed it does though. 



LisaBerts said:


> Anyway yesterday was CD15 for me, I haven't been using the HPK's this month and tried the everyday  method instead   I had period like pains from waking up and when I went to the loo in the afternoon I noticed a bit of blood in my pants  is this normal should I mention it to my consultant on Monday


Lisa, it's quite common to get a bit of bleeding around ov time (means your ov's are working hard) and it can happen when you ov. Also Clomid can cause mid cycle spotting and bleeding. If you've had ov pains too looks like it may be a good sign.

Ba, hope you and DH can get things sorted out. I must say DH and I hardly ever argue but had more than ever with Clomid. Having to have BMS on demand would put a stress on anyone's relationship and I can't even count the times I've told him I'm coming off the Clomid and we're going to stop trying, but we always made up. Good luck hun.

Cat, I'm not religious at all (was raised Catholic but lapsed) but I did ask my grandad and my aunt who passed away years ago to help us have a baby and a psychic told me my aunt would be my fairy godmother and grant my wish - and she did. So nothing wrong with asking your partner and I'm sure he will do what he can. 

Sorry I have no more time for personals. I'm away now until Wednesday visiting my sister in Towcester, so will catch up with you then. One of the other lovely mods will be looking after you for the next couple of days. Take care ladies.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## LisaBerts

Rosie

I'm not religious at all either but I must admit to asking 'in my head' for my gran or sister to help me who have both passed away.  I'm sure if they can help they will!  Think it's just easier to think/pray to someone you know than some 'God' you never met.  Hope this makes sense, a bit deep really for me  

Ba -   Hope you feel better and have sorted your personal  bank out.

Fi - My guests would be

1.   Peter Kay (reminds me a bit of my DH)!!

2.   Jordan  (for advice on foxy bingo)

3.   Tom Hanks (He's lovely)

4.   Madge Simpson  (for marriage tips!) - My DH is a mixture between Homer and Peter Kay! Personality wise only  

5.   Keith Floyd  (for the wine)  would try to get him over 1st to help with the dinner!  

6.   Britney Spears (for hair dressing ideas)     

Night Night

Lisa  

PS.  When sending bubbles to you lot I can't remember who likes to be even and who likes to be on lucky 7's!

Fi - Is it you who's not bothered??  hope so because I've put you on lucky 7's again!!


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

         Ive just read your story about poor dh,im sorry but im in stitches.i can just imagine you in the chemist .

      Im now back on provera,ive been taking it for 3days now and am having period type pains allready,its last day on tues.

       Then wait for a/f and then 100mg of clomid.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies ..Blimey you can natter ha ha! 

Rosie ..Sorry to hear about your accident ..glad you are ok tho x  Ooh visiting your Sister in Towcester that is about half an hour away from me .. hope you have a lovely time x

Fi ...Fingers crossed the temp chart brings good news    x 

Max ..Hope you get your AF soon so that you can start your lucky cycle      

Lisa ..I think it is just Sukie and moi that don't like odd numbers cos we are a bit     sorry to hear about you losing your sister x

Fi .. 6 celebrities ..I presume we can do dead or alive ?!
Cat x

p.s ..started getting a bit sore on the (.)(.) ..hoping it is a good sign


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie, thanks for the advice, my reading today only went down .1, but I have to realise it may not stay high.
Sorry to hear aboutyour accident ...just what you DONT need hun, enjoy your break with your sister

Lisa, thats a good combination, Can I just say          though, I'm the OCD freak that needs to be on the 1's, 
thank you for meaning well hun   , but can someone put me right please  

Max, good luck for this cycle hun

Cat, thanx hun, how are you feeling today? still feeling nauseous?  As for the dead or alive.. yeah anybody
( but if thier dead I wouldnt cook too much as there'd be loads left over and it may affect apetites    ) Sorry seriously yeah.. cant
wait to hear your concoction of guests Cat...

Not got any symptoms like sore boobs or sickness, but I usually have really good skin and Ive woken up this morning with really greasy skin?? never have that its usually one of my better points ? prob nothing though


----------



## Kiah

Morning!!!

How is everyone today? I have just got back last night from being away at my families this weekend and I am now more tired than before I left on Friday  Had a great time though and really took my mind off things! I also stopped taking my met this weekend - it just doesn't go with cocktails  and yes I know I am supposed to be behaving myself as I am in the 2WW but my family don't know that and I wouldn't want to raise suspicion now do I  I did restrain myself from drinking too much though! Had my blood taken for my preogesterone levels done on Friday and was told to call this morning which I did and the results are still not back!!! Have to call later today or tomorrow, think I am going to go mad!!! I am so nervous, I am soooo sure I ovulated so if it comes back I haven't I am going to be soooooo upset 

Cat - I also have sore (.)(.) and expecially sore . but on the few occasions I have ovulated naturally I have had this too  Also had AF cramps sinse when I think I ov'd so who knows whats causing that . Sending you lots of    

Fi -    Imagine forgeting the lubrication!!! 

Sukie - How are you getting on?

TMI!!!
Sorry, can't remember who said about being all sore after







but I have the same problem and its something that worries me incase I can't manage it when I need to  I have to say though I managed 3 days in a row  (usually need a couple of days to recover inbetween) at ov time this month! I took flaxseed oil and cough medicine and grapefruit juice and loads of water and it made all the difference!

 to everyone going through hard times right now!

Matty


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

WOW - it's just taken me about an hour to catch up after being away from the PC since Thursday !!

How're you all doing today ?  Sorry - missed too much to do personals now!

I had my CD12 scan this morning and it wasn't great - got 2 folly's on the same side as before, but they only 11.5mm each and lining not thick enough so I have to go back again on Friday.  Had to have blood test today (progesterone ?!?! - what's that ).

Shooting Star - good luck for you scan tomorrow hun  

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello again ladies  ..had to come on here as sooo excited  although may be my body just playing nasty tricks on me  ...but had a huge wave of nausea come over me this morning at work .. I seem to have had nausea every day since about wed .. so really hoping it means something ..and not just the nasty met being a pain!

          
[fly]          [/fly] 
         

to everyone x 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Woooooooooooo Hooooooooooo Cat !!!!!  Bring on the nausea !!!!!!!

When are you due to test hun ??

    
   

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Welcome back Mattyand Nix ,Gladyou got to chill and escape the stress, let us know your result hun (had mine done today, late, as my chart told me I didnt ovulate until day 17 so went with that   )  

Nix dont give up hope for this month yet  

Oh Cat your getting all excited like me this month, its a lovely high to be on this "hope" though isnt it? Does Met make you nauseaous too, does it feel different from the norm if so... I hope so hun


----------



## Nix76

Me again!

I am gonna give Pre-Seed a go and wondered if any of you use it and, if so, could you tell me where you got it from (I am assuming only available online ?) please. 

Ta !

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nix I think I read someone else was having trouble finding it too, and felt they could only order online, so hopefully they may be able to help..


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Fi - after I posted that I remembered the same thing, so did a search and found a site.  Hopefully it'll help  

How's you ??

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Hi all
Well could my weekend have gotten any worse. I just settled down with a glass of wine and ordered a pizza for supper last night as couldn't face cooking and got food poisoning!  
Have spent the night over a toilet bowl and generally feeling sorry for myself. DH only had a slice of my pizza and had tum troubles but nothing else. Only thing on the pizza that could have caused it was egg so not nice. Am going to report them to council I think. Does anyone know if this will effect my chances of  
I ordered my preseed on next day delivery last Friday and still dont have it, but as I dont hold much hope out after the debacle this weekend will definitely need it next month.

Cat - yes when are you due to test. Sounds very hopefull although for me everytime I have had BFP I didnt have any symptoms at all until around 5 weeks. Others have been ill from day one so fingers crossed  

Nix - I didnt ov until CD23 and only found out when I went in for a final scan before cancelling that round and moving on to the next course so there is still plenty of hope for you. Maybe you just have long cycles?

Matty - thanks for the flaxseed oil tip will definitely be trying that next time.

Thanks to everyone for the support over the weekend  

Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba,

Not nice hun !  A friend of mine got food poisoning from a pizza a few years ago  

Am determined to stay   this month no matter what - I just refuse to let myself get so obsessed as I did last month and have that huge crash when it failed.  Although, it might all be a different story in a couple of weeks when I'm crying into a large glass of wine  

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - thanks who would have thought you could get so ill from a spinach, egg and olive pizza??

Oh crazy Fi - I always do the same with the hypotheticals such as which part of your body would you cut off if you had too? (toes even if it meant limping for life but also considered fingers and ears). And top 5 movies:
1) the life of brian
2) the english patient
3) jaws
4) goodfellows
5) lawrence of arabia

As to the dinner guest I am giving it some serious thought but at the moment its turning into a Ba and all her sex gods dinner date so will need some more time. If your interested:
1) jim morrison
2) joaquin phoenix
3) george clunney
4) steve mcqueen
And need I say why??
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im fine thanx Nix, just stupidly building my hopes up for a big fall this month ( swore I wouldnt let myself do this)

Oh Davis! top five movies Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm well, I'll have a go at that

1.City of Angels ( song "angels"    gets to my soul, and just love the film)
2.One flew over the cuckoos nest (classic)
3.Somethings gottta give ( so bitter sweet)
4.To sir with love (inspirational)
5.Powder, (a real sad film)

and just about any film with John Travolta in ( we all got different tastes!!)

oh and my fourth for dinner would be
4. pink (cos I love and respect her badass straight talk)

Hows about a concert in your back garden, which five artists or groups  would you invite?


----------



## Crazy Fi

My five  (ok im bored!!)

1. Melissa Etheridge (What a voice!!)
2.James Blunt 
3.Paulo Nutini (could duet with Melissa)
4.Zucchero
5.The Eagles (for nostalgias sake)

all around a bonfire with guitars.....................


----------



## dakota

Afternoon ladies,

Rosie ~ Hope your ok hun?

Well me and DP ended up argueing last night and i got myself all upset   I think the pressure is starting to get to me now with all this waiting, its sending me nuts   On a brighter note weighed myself today and lost another 2lb woohoo. Only 2 more to go to hit my first target. Dont know how i managed it with the burgers and fried breakfast the weekend.

How is everyone?

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## cleg

hello ladies 

just a quickie + Cat hope that this is your month hunny   fingers toes eyes + legs crossed for you 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Cat - I really hope this is your month. 

Nix - Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrows scan. Stay possitive about your result, it does not sound too bad to me. Follies grow at 1-2mm a day so yours could easily grow big enough for ovulation. I think now is the time to drink plenty of milk and eat those Brazil nuts. In terms of the thin lining, mine is often like that. If you go on to ovulate, and I think you will, a few days after you could use progesterone pessaries as they thicken the lining quite quickly for implantation.

I also wanted to get preseed. I have asked at a couple of chemists and been told that it has not be approved by, whoever things have to be approved by in this country because of a lack of rigorous testing for side effects. This, I guess is why we have to get it on the net - American companies. If you found a good site could you let me know.

Also can someone tell me how you send a personal message. Thanks

Nikki - Sorry to hear you are feeling sad, waiting can be so frustrating. Well done on the continued weight loss. 

Fi - Still no ideas on the dinner party list, will have to put my mind to it.

Ba - Food poisoning as well, not fair after your difficult weekend. Lets hope for a much better week to come.

Rosie - Glad you are ok and hope you have a good few days.

Matty - Sorry to hear that you are having some of the same problems as me, it can be very frustrating when you know you really have to do it. I end up using lots of KY which I know is not ideal but better than not doing it at all. The thing I find most difficult is deciding whether I am just sore or if it is thrush. (sorry TMI)

Max and MM - How are you both this evening?

Sitting her waiting for my con to ring. I rang her at 5pm today, as she requested and she said she would ring me back in 10 minutes!  Good job she does not take exams in time keeping! She gets 5 more minutes then I am ringing again. She needs to tell me a time for my scan tomorrow so I need to know. 

SS

SS


----------



## Miranda7

You click on the person's name on the left where all their details are, then you get a profile come up. Underneath that is a list, including 'Send this member a personal message.'

Hope that helps!


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS, good luck for tomoz hun.. silly question prob, but can you get progesterone pessaries
over the counter or prescription only?
Just press on the greEn scrol on the left handside below the avatars


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You can get pre-seed off e-bay ..just put pre-seed in the search part on e-bay and it will bring up anyone selling it.. 
they usually deliver it within a couple of days.. 

Thanks for the good luck messages ..and for the bubbles x x
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi again

Phoned my con in the end who had got so busy she had forgotten to phone! I now have an appointent for my scan at 9pm tomorrow evening so heres hoping for some nice big follies   and that I can stay awake!!!

SS


----------



## dakota

Good luck SS


----------



## Miranda7

That's so rubbish, her forgetting to phone!  

Hope you get lots of beautifully evenly-sized, fruitful follies tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Guest

Cat I *really really   * hope you are         you better let me know asap as I'm off on Fri no excuses as you have my number   

Fi I don't mind my little pet name  Good luck hun 

SS good luck for tomorrow 

Matty Hi Matty I'm good thanks, How you doing.

Nix I got my pre seed by typing in pre seed on ask.co.uk and compairing prices on the results that came up x

The people I would have to my dinner party would be: you lot







I know I'm making you all sick with my cheesiness 

Any how I'm on the 7.30 start in the morning and thinking of quiting my job but that too long a story for this late at night so I'll write that when I get more time 

Love to all 
Suskie


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh thank you Suskie (you have sealed it now we will all call you it lol) sorry your work is driving you mad ..must be if you are thinking of quitting ..it must be really hard working with kids when you want one so much ..that is why I stopped years ago as it hurt far too much! especially when you see parents who really couldn't care less !

SS Good look hun for tomorrow ..we are rooting for those follicles .. feel a follicle dance coming on

 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]           [/move] [fly]         [/fly]           
Come on follicles ..come on follicles  

Lots of luck everyone x 
Cat x 
P.S Sukie ..can I bring the puddings then ? ..I do a mean black forest gateau ..and creme brulee mmmm yummy !


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all you crazy clomid chicks

Good luck Suskie hun   


Just did my bbt chart, the level is staying sky high so far, which I "pray" is good, but, when I put it in this morning 
(my results Cat, my results   )  it changed my ovulation date and brought it forward by 2 days, which means if that is correct
then my prog blood test results are gonna have ben 2 days too early too (ooh the frustration, where does that leave me with them). I was peeing a lot yesterday and had to get up 4 times in the night.Stop it Fi!!


----------



## dakota

Morning Ladies,

How are we all this morning?

Fi ~ sounds like your driving yourself crazy. Your having more symptoms than me so i have my fingers crossed for you       good luck  

I have my second counselling session at 9.30am. Wish me luck  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## LisaBerts

Morning Ladies

Loads of     to you all.  You're all having loads of symptoms, I'm not having many today my (.)(.) have calmed down and aren't tingling at all today.  I do feel like sh*t though but that's because I've got the worlds worst cold, don't think it's going to be my month  

Feeling very down today (sorry for myself).

Had yesterday off work but have to go in today because I don't get paid sick and we go away next weekend!  

Lisa
  x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lisa ..Sorry you are feeling down hun   me too today   ..I feel very emotional and had dragging type pains first thing this morning which made me think AF is going to arrive ..but they have gone now ..I did a test tho ..I know send in the      ...but I had felt so icky I thought there might be a chance of it being positive ..but I should have held off until Friday as that is when I am due on .. as of course it was a big fat negative .. it makes me feel really sad to think that I have had all these symptoms and it still might just be that a big fat negative ..I have been my most hopeful ever this month ..but guess it is not over til the nasty fat witch sings !!

Fi ..Fingers crossed for you hun x 
Dakota ..Good luck with the counselling hun x 
Cat x


----------



## twinsmum

Hello Peps,

Congrats to all the pregos.
I am new on this trend and was wondering if anyone can help. I have been diagnosed with PCO after trying foa baby for 9yrs witout any success. Done about 5 IVF/icsi as we also have male issues. It is now my first Clomid cycle and I have also started accupuncture together with my DH. Today is day 6 AF and day 5 Clomid. Does anyone know when I am likely to ovulate? Also is there any one else going thru or that have both PCO and Male issues and has been able to conceive through Clomid. Please help. Also the accupuncturist gave us some herbal meds, is it okay to combine that clomid with that? 
Any coment will be great.
Twinsmum

Thanks


----------



## Nix76

Morning !

SS - have pm'd you about the preseed hun. Good luck with the folly's tonight 

Fi - I really hope that all these symptoms are an indication of BFP - got everything crossed for you 

Twinsmum - welcome hun! I have PCOS but not male issues (he is sickeningly OK!). Good luck to you 

Lisa -  for the cold. Hope you feeling better soon.

Cat -  - try to stay positive hun. I know it's really hard, but as we all know - it aint over till that ***** witch is here 

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all doing OK ?!

Ordered my preseed from Access Diagnostics (£7.99 for a 3 application trial). They are sending me a 5% discount code which I can pass on, so will post in on here once it arrives for any of you who want to give the preseed a go !

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thats good value Nix x


----------



## LisaBerts

hello Twinsmum

I don't have either, sorry - but I have read that Clomid works in your situation.  I'm sure someone will read your post who is or has been in your situation!   Hun.  Sorry to hear your other treatments have been unsuccessful,  Clomid will work for you.


Nix - That offer code would be great - If this cycle doesn't work, I'll give pre-seed ago!

Lisa
 x


----------



## twinsmum

Hello Girls,

I am so happy to get 2 replies already.

Lisa and Nix76,  Thank you both lots for you replies. I was on the IVF trend for over 2 years and I have just move here now. So thanks for your warm welcome.

Take care and hope all is well with everyone.

Has anyone tried ovulex? Does it help with PCO? I am just trying every thing and hoping the good Lord will smile down on us.
Have a lovely day all.

Twinsmum


----------



## LisaBerts

Twinsmum

Silly question I know but have you got twins  Were they natural or through treatment?

Sorry I don't know about ovulex.

Lisa


----------



## twinsmum

Hi lisa, 
I wish hon. It is just what we are praying for so I decided to call it to being by faith. 

it is not a silly question at all. Are you a believer?

Cheers


----------



## twinsmum

Hi lisa, I noticed that you are still on line. Are you home or at work? I am at work and it is kind of easier for me to post while at work as I can stay logged on and check from time to time.


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies im back,

Conselling session went fine. didnt bawl my eyes out his week   but she did suggest next time at the hospital to ask about counselling there so me and DP can go together as she thinks this will do us good as we find it hard to communicate with each other.

Twinsmum ~ Welcome hun   I have pcos and on my 2ww on first cycle of clomid. What dosage are you on? I would advise agains taking anythink thats not precribed by your docter/specialist while your on fertility meds as they can counteract each other and make it less affective. How regular are your cycles hun? I tend to go 35 days but think i ovulated a bit early but leaving my test date as it is.

I think the suns trying to come out  

Ive just got in from my friends, and im a little bit angry. Ive posted on peer support as it got to me that much. basically my friend doesnt buy food for her little girl so she ends up not having any dinner. I was livid and i just said id got a headache and left. They are supposed to be trying for another one and im thinking you cant even look after the one you've got how are you going to look after two?

Grrrrrr moan over


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Dakota,

I am on 100mg from day 2 for five days. My cycle not always been that eratic till lately and it ranges frome 32days to 45days. But hey, I need to be positive. Never been treated fot PCO but I am waiting to see a gyn so see if i will require ovarian drilling but in the main time, I am on clomid and accupuncture. I pray it works for me. I am on cyle day 6 today, so when do we start bd. Is this alkso your first Clomid cycle?

Cheers


----------



## dakota

Twinsmum,

Yes this is my first cycle. Im on 2x50mg cd2-cd6. Im currently on cd23. My cycles vary between 28-50 days but an average over the last 18 months is 35 days so im basing my cycle on that. If you were to have a normal 28 day cycle you would normally ovulate between cd12-cd15, obviously if your cycle is longer it will vary. The idea is you ovulate 14 days before your period so if you went 35 days like me it would be from cd21- cd23. I had my symptoms from cd17, so i ovulated earlier then i predicted.

Are you being monitered on your clomid? scans/bloods?


----------



## twinsmum

Dakota, no I am not being monitored at the moment, are you? I suggest Clomid to my IVF unit and the Dr prescibed it. I intend to try clomid for 3months and then think of what's next. I pray that it'll work for me.
Good luck to you also.


----------



## dakota

Im not being monitered either. i find it strange as i would like to see whats happening regarding follies on my ovaries. ive been prescibed 2 cycles then i have to go back to hospital on 19th june. He said if this doesnt work it will be ivf for us. But i will ask for some more cycles as it has made a difference so far and im feeling a bit more positive now as before it was just another pill to pop.


----------



## Crazy Fi

I am Dakota, driving myself bl**dy loopy    , glad your counselling session went well and you got good advice.

Sorry your feling down Lisa and Cat, can I join the club, had my first accupuncture session and I think
it grounded me somewhat and feeling neg today, also friend advised me I may have bladder infection and 
thats why Im peeing for England, she reckons you can get it without pain and only excess peeing as symptom.Anyone know about that?But dont give up hope you two xx

Welcome twinsmum, hope your journey takes you to your dream
Thanks Nix,same    to you


----------



## dakota

How was the acupuncture? I have thought about it but a little scared   did it hurt?

Ive been peeing a lot these last two days aswell. Didnt know if could be an infection without the pain. Although most months i have stages where i pee a lot even without drinking much


----------



## Nix76

Have received the code about the preseed.  PM me if anyone interested.

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

No Dakota didnt find it hurt really, in comparison to tattoes and piercings % pain, dont be scared its supposed to be good for fertility


----------



## Nix76

Fi - would you mind giving me a bit of info about you acu session ?

I'm trying to get a recommendation for a clinic near me, but was wondering what you were advised on your first go !

Nix.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Of course not, heres the gen she advertised with:

.........offers traditional acupuncture, an ancient healing system that has been practised in China for thousands of years. It works by treating the person as a whole by balancing the levels of energy throughout the body. When energy or chi becomes blocked, symptoms tend to occur and the body does not function at its optimum. By releasing and clearing these blockages energy begins to flow more freely, which allows the patient to recover their natural balance. 
Acupuncture can treat a wide range of conditions including; stress, depression, fertility, asthma, arthritis, pms, menopause, sleep problems, eczema, high blood pressure, migraine, hay fever and tiredness.

She basically explained to me that it realeases the blockages in our body allowing it to flow and function nearer to its optimum, she even said that she can apply needles in certain places to thicken the womb lining and soften the cervix.. I just heard so much positive I thought what have I got to loose, I think theres a few ladies onhere may be able to add to my info who have been 
having it. Hope that has helped if you want any more specifics just ask, wasnt sure what you were looking for precisely


----------



## Davis

Hi all
DH has been on PC all day and I have been going   as I have an emergency question for you all. Here goes:
On Friday (CD23) had one follie on leftside which was 19mm. Was told to go for it for next 4 days which meant it was all over yesterday. But at midday today I got horrid pains on left ovary which I would normally say is OV. Now my tum feels like I have been repeatedly kicked. Do you think that I OV today?? Could they have been out with their prediction? 
Please can someone answer me urgently as I am going      
Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## dakota

Hi davis if you have had bms the last four days then if you have ovulated today you should be ko as sperm can live up to 5 days

Fi ~ If you dont mind me asking how much did you pay? how long was session? and where do they stick the needles?


----------



## Davis

Dakota - Thanks but DH has borderline sperm count so I think I will pounce on him anyway to make sure! Only problem is have a sore everything!

I have accupuncture, the needles dont hurt except for a couple of places when they stimulate your ovaries. To do this she puts them in my little toes and into the ovary area. The rest of the time it is mainly around my hands, arms and legs. Sometimes my chest and face but this has also been for other things.

I pay 40 for 1 hour. First session was 60 and lasted 1.5 hours. I go weekly upto ov then fortnightly. Hope this helps
Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dakota.... My therapst charged £45 for initial 2 and 1/2 hour appointment, further 1 and 1/4  hour sessions at 
£35 .Needles can go many places depending on symptoms, had an initial basic (unblocking neg energy and
promoting positive energy sesion apparently?) She would have to work out when to precisely aim to thicken 
womb lining etc I imagine... Trouble was She talks as much as me, and I was so fasciniated and full of
questions about everything she was doing, that we were fighting to talk lol and forgot to ask her about that

Ouch   ouch   ouch   Davis!!... little toes!!?!! ooh that would make me cringe


----------



## Davis

Yep that one hurts, she makes me take a deep, deep breath!


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

Welcome Twinsmum good luck on getting your twins  

Hey Crazy Fi  hope it is a BFP for you. 

Cat







You are very naughty  You should wait to Friday  Good luck hunnie 

Ba If you can take it  I'd probably do it again to be on the safe side x

Hi Rosie 

Suskie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Suskie, you pop on and your gone again too quick  . How ya doin, its gettin close eh!   

I upgraded my digital so I can watch all the baby birthing channels, getting addicted, me and DH watching them and throwing scenarios at each other. Well I throw them...he catches lol  

Where oh where have you all gone?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am suitably chastised   pains have all gone now ..so probably my body just doing my head in !! Roll on friday .. 
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hello how is everyone?

        Im having a crazy time,im finding it hard to catch up with you lot ; 

  I took my last provera 2day but only took 2 instead of 3 as i took an extra 1 yesterday by mistake,do you think it will have messed my cycle up?

  Ive quit my job,and in middle of stripping the stairs,the house is upside down and weve got a log cabin being deliverd on thurs for the back garden,for my dh treatment room.

Its all happening at once 

  I was calm when i came back from hols.

  Sorry for moaning.  How are you fi ? And cat? And everyone else?xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Max.

Sorry cant help you with the provera, but good luck this cycle

I packed my job in about 6 weeks ago and dont know what to do with myself... looking for a career change I think, until I know of a reason to put it on hold  .
I have visions of your DH being a Santa claus at Christmas in his cabin as his job (ok get a grip weirdo!!  )


----------



## max_8579

Fi you make me giggle 

  He does sports massage.

    Where have everyones bubbles gone?  

  ARE YOU GLAD YOU QUIT HUN?  Tesco treat me like sh*t

  Good luck with testing hun?

  I would never conceive working there cos i was too stressed out all the time.im not shouting at dh now either.xx


----------



## dakota

Ooo max DP used to work for tesco, worst 2 years of his life    

Too many people blowing bubbles in bubble fight so they have been turned off   just hope no one took any off me


----------



## max_8579

Ive just looked back at the message i wrote its all over the place.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max Sounds like youve done the right thing, If you can afford to its worth it so your positive throughout your
journey, it was really getting you down wasnt it? Glad your feeling heaps better.

Oh no have we lost our bubbles for good? Hi Dakota


----------



## max_8579

Hi dakota,
            me and my db just quit at the same time and gave them no warning 
  They deserve what thay get.x


----------



## dakota

Hi Fi, there was a bubble fight at 7pm tonight where you could blow and burst bubbles. But it went overload too many being blown at once so tony has had to turn them off for now  

Just watched casino royale...what a fantastic film. ive been waiting to watch it for ages and tescos finally got round to sending it me   cant wait for the next one.

The next pirates of the carribean is out soon...woohoo johnny depp mm mm mm


----------



## max_8579

Yeah fi it was awful,i feel so relieved,

  I hope we havent lost them bubbles for good it was hard work doing all that blowing


----------



## dakota

Hi max ~ he hated it the whole time he was there, his words were if you kiss @rse you get on fine there     he was always arguing with the managers


----------



## dakota

I forgot all about it   im just hoping no ones burst mine


----------



## max_8579

Hi dakota,

      Its true its the only way 2get on there,thats why i didnt get on,i would sooner kick there asses. 


    Im going for a shower now as ive got wallpaper in my hair and stuck to my feet. 

                  Night night everyone.xxx


----------



## dakota

Nite nite max


----------



## Crazy Fi

How would people burst bubbles in the game then?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I don't know Fi hun but we will blow them back again for you if you have lost any x ..Thanks for the PM..looks like great minds think alike ha ha 
Night girls x
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

nite nite Cat... Sweet dreams xx


----------



## dakota

Not sure Fi ~ i forgot all about it   its took me ages to get to 600


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dakota I have just replied to your other post re your 'friend' ..night everyone x


----------



## twinsmum

Good Morning peeps,

How is everyone today? 
Fi, thanks for the info on acupuncture, I also had my first session last Saturday along with my DH. The man didn't seem to understand English and the interpreter didn't seem to Know what PCO meant. I am a bite worried as I need to Know whether i am getting the write treatment. He put some needles in my stomach,legs, my hand and he also massaged my stomach afterwards. Before the treatment, we had a consultation with the Acupuncturist and he prescribed some herbal remedies for both DH and I. by the time we were ready to to leave we parted with just under £500.
Question- Are you just on acupuncture or were you also prescribed the herbal remedies? Help, I think we may have been taken advantage of here or not.

Anyway, I just taught I do this quickly before i start work.

You all have a great day and I will speak to you later.

Twinsmum


----------



## Nix76

Twinsmum - £500 !?!??!?!  What the hell did they give you ?!?!?!?!??!    I wasn't anticipating it costing anywhere near that      

Dakota & Max - my DH worked as a manager at Tesco's for years (I did 2 months - it's where we met!) and they treated him like crap too - he was told that he was being too "nice and caring" to staff and that he "would never get anywhere with that attitude" !!!!!!  Once he finally left he was so much happier !!!

Fi - thanks for the info hun      Have contacted a couple of clinics so just waiting for them to get back to me - just hoping that being in London doesn't mean they will hike the prices up too much!

Cat - how you feeling hun ?  Are you resisting till Friday now or do we have to send the peestick   round ?!!?

MORNING TO EVERYONE ELSE !  

I'm just waiting for my re-scan on Friday to see if the folly's have grown - fingers crossed..........   Me and DH seem so much more relaxed than we were last month, let's hope it stays that way all through the 2WW !

Nix


----------



## twinsmum

Nix,
we probably weren't thinking straight at the time. Thinking about it now, I think we may return some of the herbal med. given  and just stick with the acupuncture only. Well I hope we are able to get our money back.

It is not good to be desperate.

Davis, Thanks for the PM. I have sent you a reply. Thanks again, it is to to know that miracles still happen.


To everyone else, Have a very Good day, at home, work ore where ever you are.

Talk to you later.

Twinsmum


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Acupuncture - went with DH to see an chinese doctor after getting the BFN and asked about treatment. Doc said he recommended herbs for me but would not give them to me while taking the clomid. The herbs were £5 per bag for two days - at least £15 per week then acupuncture at £25 per go. Think more about it when Clomid ends.

Back to the start of the cycle and on day 3 of the tablets. BFN was awful this time with the new neice and everything. Trying not to be party poopers and was fine unti today. Is it the clomid kicking in? Is it strange that I want to spend every minute with the baby? I feel happy when I'm near her - is it the need for a baby?

Dh taking it particularly hard (second oldest of four and the only one without a child)  - life is just not giving us a break and we have got exhausted from hoping and wishing too hard. We had our appointment yesterday and have been referered to our regional fertility clinic. Got the feeling that clomid might not have been the miracle for us - maybe something that we are put on just to move us along the fertility journey. Told to keep taking it until our appointment at the clinic.

Feel so negative at the moment I don't have any crazy fads to try or set our hopes on anymore. How do you stop IF creaping into everymoment and facet of your life? I forgot what life was like before we started this - NEED HELP!!!!!

Think I might cool it on here for a bit while I try to get life back on track - have a masters dissertation I 've been working on for these two years and think I'll use these 3 -4 clomid months to get my head down. I'll try to check in at least once a week - I don't know if I can do the 2WW board again but I'm thinking about everyone of you and if I find a positive vibe I'll share it out.

Just too sore   at the mo to keep struggling with this - just taking a little vacation from baby making and i'll be back when I'm on form and raring to try again soon.

Keep well and good luck to everyone. 

Apps


----------



## Nix76

Apps hun  

You sound very much how I was feeling when I got my recent BFN.  I felt as if I really needed to take a step back from it all for a while.  I've had a couple of weekends of just going out, spending time with my DH and trying not to obsess constantly about ttc and now feel much more relaxed about things again.

I too will stay clear of the 2WW board as I think it made me worse withe the over-analysing every little symptom, but I feel at home on here with all you lot ho are as clomid-crazy as I am      )

We're all here for you hun - whenever you want and need us  

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Could someone give me a 1 please on the end of my bubbles 

Twins mum, all I can  say is you must have had a much better acupuncturist than me ... nearly 500 squid??    No I didn't have herbal and Ive read somewhere that herbals can be toxic with  clomid, but cant remember details...
I did check that mine was approved. She also does healing in with it, had my needles in legs and wrists, but she said it was
just an initial gentle introduction this session.

Nix, just check they're approved, I think what I payed is about the norm, good luck with it...

Apparition, I think your feelings are perfectly normal and its nice that your able to be close to the baby, some people go the other way... I know when I miscarried I couldn't bear to pick a baby up for a few yrs and when I finally did try to soothe a friend of a friends baby I burst into tears and couldn't stop.. so be proud that your handling 
baby well, try to be gentle on yourself, it sounds like your doing whats right  for you at the moment, good luck Hun..
don't give up.Like Nix said were here anytime


----------



## Kiah

Hi everyone  

Well I got the resutls of my progesterone test back and it was 19   so despite the loads of EWCM, change in cervical position and niggly pains over left ovary all at the same time it would appear that I have not ovulated.  I am pretty gutted as I was sooooo sure I had, I just don't know why I didn't - everything was looking so good    I have an appointment at my clinic on Friday so will see what is being said then.  I have decided to take a months break as if I take another course of clomid now, my AF would be due in the middle of my holiday and I really can't be bothered with that    I don't have AF naturally!  I have to say I am really struggeling at the moment as I feel my whole life (apart from my marriage) is a failure.  I have just finished filling in an application form for voluntary work as I need to get more experience for the job I really want but its a bit difficult to get that experience without first having experience...if that makes any sense     and I need to have something to strive towards outwith bloomin' baby making.  I even got to the "how about we just say sod it all, buy an  executive, luxury 1 bed flat, a couple of 2 seater sports cars and have loads of forgien holidays and drink lots of nice (expensive) wine" stage last night.  

Sorry didn't mean to go on  

Cat - I am keeping my fingers crossed for you for Friday, I really hope it is a positive result for you!     

Apps - Know exactly where you are right now hun    Wish I had some words of wisdom - I would tell them to myself as well!!!  We will get through this low mood and ahieve our dreams one day although I also expected clomid to be this wonderful miracle provider and well ...  

Max - I boo bood my provera the last time too - I only took 1 tablet one day as I forgot one (I only took 2 a day) and it didn't make a difference - I am sure you will be fine!  Hope you have got the wallpaper out of your hair and that santa is happy with his log cabin  

Dakota - Hope you are doing ok, also read your other post and things sound quite unpleasant there at the mo - hope it works out!

Sukie -   hope you are doing ok!

Nix - How are thigs going with the follie?  Glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed this time!

Twinsmum - £500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sorry just a bit shocked.  I think like others have said you do have to be careful with herbs you take while on clomid, I hope you get your money back for them.

Crazy Fi - Hope you are doing ok, thanks for your pm!  Good luck tomorrow     

Hi to anyone I have very rudely missed    Hope everyone is doing ok on the   pills!

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Matty,      hun, Enjoy your hols it will do you all the good in the world.. your feeling so despondant right now understandably hun and your holiday should give you the energy you need to recharge those batteries, are you going anywhere nice? 
Yes those 5 little tablets have a lot to answer for...


----------



## Guest

Matty So sorry  hope the break does you good x When do you go? I'm fine thanks.

Hi Fi hows the tww going?   

Cat    

Hi Max  

I'll pop back in a minute x


----------



## Guest

Can we only blow one bubble at a time now


----------



## Davis

OK I have to ask - what are bubbles
Ba
x


----------



## Guest

If you look to the left side of the screen under you name and picture you'll see your number of bubbles (you can't send your self any, just other people and ohh how I tried)   To send other people them look just under their number of bubbles and will say click here.
Sukie


----------



## Davis

Thanks Ive been using this site since 2002 and have never known that. Please dont tell me its a popularity index as I dont think I could take having such a small amount after 5 years  
Only joking
Ba
x


----------



## Guest

I got to blow you one!


----------



## twinsmum

Hi Davis, 
I also didn,t know about the bubble until now. i have just blwn one for you.

Good night


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie.Bl**dy torture (kamakazi) torture   ...... Got my self all built up for a fall. Think Clomids giving me schizophrenic 
tendencies,   these two conflicting voices in my head ,that wont shut up  You are   Your not   ..... How are you, is it tomorrow you go?

Hi Davis, a popularity index that sounds gruesome, I'll bubble you nowHi twinsmum


----------



## Davis

Thanks - I am loved!!
Off to bed now as well - I have the new Sarah Waters book and its pretty good. But first Im gonna try my hand at bubble blowing back.

Oh Fi - when are you testing?
Ba
x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Everyone

Sorry no personals as I have not had time to read all your posts yet. Just wanted to post an update. Had a tracking scan yesterday, cd13, 2 follicle 13mm and 20mm with good womb lining. Con was really pleased and quite surprised. Sent me to have HCG injection this morning to trigger ovulation some time tomorrow. Start the 2ww soon and test on 1 June. Thank you to all who wished me well as it all went very well. Heres hoping for a BFP this time! (for everyone)

Nix - have sent you PM

SS


----------



## max_8579

Hi everyone,

    ooohh no im back to the crazy knicker checking again 

    Good luck sukie and everyone whos testingxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck Max and SS ... not read anyone elses posts yet .. x


----------



## Crazy Fi

anybody out there?


----------



## Crazy Fi

hi Cat just got your p/m... going bl**dy loopy at the mo, hows you?


----------



## dakota

Evening ladies,

A late one from me. Ive been out to a leaving do, so eaten a big balti and now feel like a fat  

Im never gonna get to my target at this rate    

I have never known a month to go so slow. Im just feel like its dragging cuz everyday im counting towards test day. I think its made me worse by doing a diary so next month im not going to see if that helps    

Well im off to bad as up at 6am

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat ,dont wanna waste your money but I think if your early testing it pays to get the early predictors as they pick up lower levels of the hormone than the cheapies, but if your due Friday, I dunno, depends how much patience you have.. I have none right now when it comes to needing to be put out of my misery......
Just cant believe I felt sick today...
How've you been overall today then?

Nite Dakota, glad you had nice night, I know time seems to stop still doesnt it


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS good luck fro thsi month, really hope you get your BFP


----------



## wouldloveababycat

How annoying is this only blowing one bubble every 0.25 whatever minutes grrrrr 

Ooh a balti that sounds nice I am constantly starving at the moment .. and just can't get enough food inside me !! 

Fi ..Bless you hun ...I am actually ok ..I have been out this evening and feel fine ..had another sicky moment at work but wouldn't be surprised if it isn't my body just playing tricks on me .. I won't be able to resist testing tomorrow but should be testing from friday onwards .. no sign of AF as yet ..     

Good luck for you for testing Fi x and good luck to anyone else wherever they are in their cycle      
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh thats a hopeful sign hun feeling sick ..hey it would be fab if we could both get one wouldn't it x
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok Cat don't know where youve wandered off to, prob been sidetracked by some dishy doc or a pink pig... well I'll chat to myself til you appear and if you dont I'll ................ chat to myself til I get bored  

Made an appointment with my mates to go see clairvoyant Monday   . Kinda excited kinda scared.. just been reading her website and she warns you that she tells it how it is!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat, testing in the morning and Im days behind you, why?? cos I just dont know what to do with myself....


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm sat in bed really tired, but my mind just wont switch off, I swear if I'm not I'm never gonna allow myself to work myself up with hope like this again, are you being as bad Cat orare you managing to stay a bit more grounded?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No I am here ..I tell you how starving I am when you said pink pigs all I could think of was those funny foamy sweet ones that used to be around when we were kids ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am quite grounded I think (remind me of this if I get a negative all weekend !!) I don't trust my body anymore to be honest ..as going by all the symptoms I should be pregnant as never had nausea every day on met before .. but who knows .. I have my consultant appointment on Friday too so it could be double good news or double blow as I have no guarantee they will let me have any more clomid .. so just hope I won't need any !
I am off to bed now as getting sleepy now ..have not stopped yawning all day!
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh yeah like hardmarshmallow... god that takes me back, funny you should say that I was thinking about cravings... if I was im gonna milk at all the way, as my DH thinks Im gonna be sooooooooooo healthy eating for nine months.. So Ive preplanned some of my cravings  
Dont go being despondant if your neg tomorrow, remember your doing it early I wanna see smiles what ever... while theres hope  

Ok nite Cat xx and good luck for friday


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well it was negative this morning again but again day before AF due so the show is not over until the fat lady sings ..and I am not singing !! and I think Rosie got a positive the day after .. so I won't give up hope until I have used a pregnancy test every day for the next 4 days !!

  
[fly]     [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

morning Cat, Sorry to hear you had another neg, but good to hear you havent given up hope. And like me your testing early.I did my first today and it was neg too (not suprised really though as my current test date according to bbt chart is weds and the test only promises 51% chance, if it is done 4 days early. (today 6 days early)... but Im driven   )gotta ring later for my prog results ,done 2 days early, So even that cant give me proper reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (we dont have an emoticon for frutration do we Argggggggggggg!!!! Keep up the posisive Cat  

P.s. dont feel preg yet today, but my chart reading has shot back up


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes it is this one ..            
followed by this one            
and then a bit of this one   
Cat x

P.S Can you tell I am bored at work now


----------



## Crazy Fi

Wow 

Im going bl**dy loopy
wow
wish time would hurry up for me
wow
wish I could just get a result
wow
I'm going n.n.n. nutty​


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm    ( THAT WAS SHOUTED ) !!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well I may be put out of my misery today anyway, if my result says 2 like last month, then I got no chance anyway... dont know whats an acceptable rise if done 2 days early.....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Need a baby dance for everyone

[fly]           [/fly]
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]          [/move]
  
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]       [/move]
               

Talking of baby dances my friends baby was crying last night because she wanted her milk .. so I jiggled her around and sang to her .. 
'We know what we want and we want it NOW !' 
It is the white stuff that comes from the cow ..

Over and over and she stopped crying until I stopped jiggling and singing and then started again ..until the bottle was warm and she fed like a little angel and went to sleep in my arms .. so gorgeous .. when I am around babies I can never begrudge the parents their happiness ..because it is only what I want for myself ..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck hun x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just had some news that puts waiting for a positive test into perspective .. just found out that one of our workers was killed in an accident on the way home last night .. on a really awful road that they seriously need to do something about as it is so fast and it has junctions where people have to pull out and you don't stand a chance if like yesterday it is awful weather and a car does not have its lights on.. what I will feel tomorrow if I get a - is nothing compared to what that poor woman's family are going through now and I count my blessings that I am alive and other than the IF I am healthy. 

Feel a bit    now 

Cat x


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Just popped on to see how you are all doing  Well our month break has now turned into 6mths through choice. Really need to remember who I am/was before ttc  Doctor has put me on anti-anxiety drugs to help me cope. Gosh I sound nutty! I am feeling alot brighter and more myself.

CAT I REALLY HOPE THAT BFN TURNS INTO A BFP HUN, AND SO SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR COLEAGUE HOW TERRIBLE IT MAKES YOU REALISE HOW LUCKY YOU ARE 

SUKIE GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!

FI HOPE YOU GET YOUR WELL DESERVED BFP SOON 

wishing everyone luck and sending you all loads of  
       
Love Kelly x


----------



## Davis

Oh Cat - it does put it in perspective doesnt it. 

Today I am so miserable  
I just came back from my IF therapist and had to sit for 40 minutes in the hospital pregnancy waiting room. I just got so upset looking at all those ladies. Went through every emotion from joy to heart ache to anger. Spent the next hour   about my IF and m/c's.

My DS is off to hosp next Wed for tests to try and find out why he has weekly seizures. I keep thinking what if he has a brain tumor, what will I do if I loose all of my babies. God Im crying again...

Maybe its the Clomid or maybe its a week of miserable weather but I feel all over the place today and so... unable. Please ignore me I just need a moan - or cry in my case.

Cat and Fi - think of you both and wishing you    

Ba
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh thats awful Cat, and yes your right it does put it in to perspective doesn't it..  , not that it's important but did you know her well hun?

Hi Kelly ,thanks,nice to hear from you, you'll do whats right for you right now and it's nice to hear your sounding happier,
dont be a stranger, just cos youve chosen a break... good luck to you xx

Oh Davis, sorry your feeling so low, Its easy for me to say, try not to worry to much about your DS, and that your prob looking at worse scenario when there are much less serious things it could be, as a mother I'd no doubt do the same.. but just remember were here whenever you wanna let off steam or have a cry hun... sending you loads of


----------



## Davis

Thanks
Worry about my DS soo much. They have 3 options for his seizures and none are great but definately a rolling scale of badness. All very rare of course!
Think that over the next week I am going to slowly unravel with the stress of living. 
I read an article on genetics in the Sunday Times magazine on the weekend and they were saying they see an increase in rare diseases amongst IVF children - couldnt stand it if it was my fault. What if some people just werent meant to have children - biologically I mean, a kind of natural selection and IVF/ICSI went against the natural course of things. Of course I have never believed this kind of thinking at all but if he does have a rare disease could it be because of me?
Oh I am bad karma right now arent I. 
Ba
x


----------



## twinsmum

Cat, 
Terribly sorry about your colleague and pray that God will uphold her family at this time.

Davis, sorry you are feeling so low, I can totally understand how you feel at the hospital cos it does get to me more when am around pregnant women and with your DS, I pray it will not be something that serious when you get to the hospital, we alway think the worst in situations but try not to worry too much, if you can.

To everyone else, 
How are you all doing today? 
About my Acupuncture and herbs, I gave the packaging of the herbal remedy to Chinese friend who kindly translated the text and I am afraid I haven't been reaped off because the herbs sold to me were actually to aid blood flow to the womband also for hormonal balance. Am afraid , i might not be returning them after all. I am going for the second Acupuncture session today after work.

Will talk later when I get home, getting ready to leave work now.

twinsmum


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. I'm back and feel like I've missed loads. 

Twinsmum, if you are taking Clomid or plan to be taking it in the next few months then it may be advisable to take the herbs back. You should speak to your consultant before taking anything herbal as it can interfere with your hormone balance and the effectiveness of Clomid. My acupuncturist would not give me any herbal medicine whilst taking fertility drugs, and I also consulted a qualified naturapath who also said he would advise not to take herbal medicines/ whilst taking fertility medication. Acupuncture alone should be enough to help increase blood flow to the womb. Good luck. 

Cat, sorry you got a BFN but I'm hoping it's too early. I tested 14 dpo and got a negative, so it was even longer than recommended for me. I also asked my friend about the donor website her friends used and she is going to find out for me. It wasn't frozen afterall but was delivered to them in 15 minutes which is pretty impressive! I'll keep you posted. Good luck for testing in the next few days - hope you won't have to think about further treatment.  

Fi, I'm going to be sending the   round to you I'm afraid   - 6 days early!   I spend so much on tests over the years that I gave up buying tests the last few months as AF would always arrive pretty much on time. I shudder to think how much I've spent on those things over the years.  

Sukie, good luck for tomorrow.  

Kelly, good to see you back and posting. I totally understand why you need a break as I feel like I've aged through stress the last few years with ttc. Hope you will be feeling more like your old self again soon. Don't be a stranger though.

Ba, sorry you're feeling so low. I really hope things will be alright for your DS and that whatever is wrong isn't serious and they will be able to do something to help.

Hi to Nikki and anyone I've missed.  

Well we had a lovely time at my sisters in Towcester. We went to a lovely place called The Swan near Milton Keynes on Tuesday and the food was gorgeous. I feel like I've eaten far too much the last few days though.   Was lovely to see my sis though and both my sisters are coming up next weekend, so really looking forward to that. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Rosie ..Great to have you back ..we missed you 

Thanks for the good luck messages all you lovely lot  .. I am kind of resigned to 'what will be will be' at the moment .. have not had any sicky feelings today .. but no AF feelings either ..I am hoping I will get the normal scan tomorrow at my consultant appointment as at least that will give me a clue as to what is going on !! and I guess if I have not come on tomorrow they might offer me a blood test to see if I am pregnant..

I didn't know the lady that died that well .. or I would be devastated but it still makes you shudder and think ..there by the grace of God go I .. I have lost my partner and a friend that I grew up with in car accidents .. nasty things ..it probably seems wierd me still calling him my partner but he will always be that to me .. some of the other girls I work with knew her better than I did ..

TwinsMum .. Hi hun .. welcome to the Clomid Board ..sorry I meant to say that yesterday but the old brain is going 

Ba ..Hope things work out with your DS  x

Kelly ..Nice to see you back on here hun  x it will do you good to have a break and you will come back stronger than ever     x

Davis ..I think this weather does drag you down hun  ..I have heard so many people say today ..'I am fed up of this miserable weather!' 
I can imagine I will be just like that tomorrow in the waiting room If I get a negative  .. as you are always afraid that they will say that is it .. its all over for you .. when will hospitals learn to separate the areas off better so that you don't have to mix with pregnant women when going for an infertility appointment ..kind of like rubbing salt in your wounds isn't it .. luckily it doesn't bother me too much it just makes me completely jealous of them .. 

Crazy Fi ... Yes you are a bit naughty testing 6 days early hun 
[fly]    [/fly]
..its funny what we put ourselves through isn't it ..did you get news through from the hospital re your levels?

Hi to anyone I have missed .. x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Five tips for a woman.... 

1. It is important that a man helps you around the house and has a job.

2. It is important that a man makes you laugh. 

3. It is important to find a man you can count on and doesn't lie to you.

4.. It is important that a man loves you and spoils you.

5. It is important that these four men don't know each other. 


One saggy boob said to the other saggy boob: 
"If we don't get some support soon, people will think we're nuts." 

I met this bloke with a didgeridoo and he was playing Dancing Queen on it.
I thought, "That's Aboriginal."

This lorry full of tortoises collided with a van full of terrapins. 
It was a turtle disaster.

I told my girlfriend I had a job in a bowling alley. She said "Tenpin?"
I said, "No, permanent."

I went in to a pet shop. I said, "Can I buy a goldfish?" The guy said, "Do you want an aquarium?" I said, "I don't care what star sign it is."

I was at a Garden Centre and I asked for something herby. They gave me a Volkswagen with no driver.


Batman came up to me and he hit me over the head with a vase and he went T'PAU!

I said "Don't you mean KAPOW?? He said "No, I've got china in my hand."

I bought some Armageddon cheese today, and it said on the packet. 
'Best Before End'


I went to buy a watch, and the man in the shop said "Analogue."
I said "No, just a watch."

I went into a shop and I said, "Can someone sell me a kettle."
The bloke said "Kenwood" I said, "Where is he then?"

My mate is in love with two schoolbags. He's bisatchel.

I went to the doctor. I said to him "I'm frightened of lapels."
He said, "You've got cholera."

I met the bloke who invented crosswords today. I can't remember his name, it's P something T something R.

I was reading this book today, The History Of Glue. I couldn't put it down.

I phoned the local ramblers club today, but the bloke who answered just went on and on.

The recruitment consultant asked me "What do you think of voluntary work??
I said "I wouldn't do it if you paid me."

I was in the jungle and there was this monkey with a tin opener. I said, "You don't need a tin opener to peel a banana." 
He said, "No, this is for the custard."

This policeman came up to me with a pencil and a piece of very thin paper.
He said, "I want you to trace someone for me."

I told my mum that I'd opened a theatre. She said, "Are you having me on?"
I said, "Well I'll give you an audition, but I'm not promising you anything."

I phoned the local builders today, I said to them "Can I have a skip outside my house?"
He said, "I'm not stopping you!"

This cowboy walks in to a German car showroom and he says "Audi!"

I fancied a game of darts with my mate. He said, "Nearest the bull goes first"

He went "Baah" and I went "Moo" He said "You're closest"

I was driving up the motorway and my boss phoned me and he told me I'd been promoted. I was so shocked I swerved the car. He phoned me again to say I'd been promoted even higher and I swerved again. He then made me managing director and I went right off into a tree. 
The police came and asked me what had happened. said "I careered off the road"

I visited the offices of the RSPCA today. It's tiny: you couldn't swing a cat in there.

I was stealing things in the supermarket today while balanced on the shoulders of a couple of vampires. I was charged with shoplifting on two counts.

I bought a train ticket to France and the ticket seller said "Eurostar"
I said "Well I've been on telly but I'm no Dean Martin.

I phoned the local gym and I asked if they could teach me how to do the splits.
He said, "How flexible are you?" I said, "I can't make Tuesdays or Thursdays."

I went to the local video shop and I said, "Can I take out The Elephant Man?"
He said, "He's not your type." 
I said "Can I borrow Batman Forever?"
He said, "No, you'll have to bring it back tomorrow"

and my favourite ...


> > > Doctor Dave had slept with one of his patients and felt guilty all
> > > day long.
> > >
> > >
> > > No matter how much he tried to forget about it, he couldn't. The
> > > guilt and sense of betrayal was overwhelming. But every once in a
> > > while he'd hear an internal, reassuring voice in his head that
said:
> > >
> > > "Dave, don't worry about it. You aren't the first medical
> > > practitioner to sleep with one of their patients and you won't be
> > > the last. And you're single. Just let it go.."
> > >
> > > But invariably another voice in his head would bring him back to
> > > reality,
> > >
> > > Whispering:......
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > Dave.............
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ...............you're a vet".
> > > 
     some are better than others but thought we needed a chuckle!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh cat just what we needed, your a star, just had massive argument with my DD and youve managed to make me  laugh ...      

Just a little one ( and I am full blooded irish, so allowed)

How do youmake a one armed irish man fall out of a tree..... wave at him  

Back to personals .....


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis, hope your feeling a bit better hun....

Twinsmum, tend to agree with Rosie about herbs, good luck with session....

Rosie glad you had a nice time and you and bump ate well      oh no... thats 2 telings off from Rosie now   

Oh Cat thats awful, makes it so much raw for you, but glad to hear you.ve chirped up..Toyally agree about
the waiting room thing, remember being put in with loads of preggers when I miscarried, its all so insensitive isnt 
it.No bloody hospital said my results are still waitng approval.. whatever that means... they were supposed to be ready 
tuesday   

Cat especially loved the last joke  

Hi everyone else


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I laughed my head off at the last one lol   
Good Luck to Sukie for tomorrow   did another test tonight that was negative ..think that I am in for a negative tomorrow so trying to prepare myself for that. 
Cat x


----------



## dakota

Evening ladies,

How is everyone?

Its been such a long day for me. Been in work since 7.30 and dont feel like ive stopped. Ive just sat down.

Rosie ~ welcome back hun. Nice to hear you had a lovely time and now feel     That was how i felt last night  

Fi ~ stay away from those pee sticks   I havent bought any as i know ill go crazy with them so going to try holding out as long as i can or untill af shows up  

Cat ~ Sorry to hear your bfn. But dont give up hope, it could all change in the next couple of days    

Ive had sore boobs today and yesterday. And a dodgy stomach which looks like af is on its way and early by the signs so at least its making me regular. Does anybody else get a churning stomach when they are due on? I hate it, so painful sometimes.

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

To make you laugh back Cat

He said . . .. I don't know why you wear a bra; you've

got nothing to put in it. She said .. . You wear pants don't you?

He said .. . .Shall we try swapping positions tonight?

She said . . That's a good idea - you stand by the

ironing board while I sit on the sofa.

Q. Why are married women heavier than single women?

A.Single women come home, see what's in the fridge

and go to bed. Married women come home, see what's in

bed and go to the fridge.

OMG!! tmi alert!! 
8 days post ovulation, just been to toilet got pink discharge, pure bright pink, but not red blood!! Help... going into overdrive again..


----------



## Guest

Love the jokes girls 

A really quick as I've got to do some work done I want to get out of the way so I don't have to worry about it tomorrow.

Cat Sorry to hear about your friend, txt me tommorrow I'll be waiting for your good news  

Come on Crazy Fi   Sounding good

Kelly I'll email you tommorrow, I'm missing you around  x

Sorry I no more time for personals   but I'm off all day tomorrow so I've no excuse 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

[fly]Good luck Suskie..... Good luck Suskie 4 tomoz[/fly]
Good luck Cat..... Good luck Cat 4 tomoz


----------



## Guest

Thanks Crazy  Fi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dakota what CD are you on ?


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cat,
            Sorry you got a bfn but fingers crossed its too early.x

      I started spotting 2night after taking provera so wont be long till im back on the clomid hopefully.

  My dh friend foned 2nite 2say his girlfriend had her baby,her waters broke at 2am she gave birth at 4am without any drugs it just popped out.So easy for some people isnt it.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ...Thats sounds hopeful hun as could be implantation bleeding ..         I don't know if I am going loony ..but I did a test earlier on tonight and just discarded it as soon as I saw the one dark line come up ..anyway while having a little tiddle a few mins ago I studied the test and I swear there is a very very faint line next to the other one ..I compared it to the other tests that I have done that are the same and they don't have it .... dare I hope ?      

Max ...you will get there hun I am sure of it x 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

[fly]OMG CAT !! [/fly]

I know you wont get this til morning, I haven't been able to sleep and came back downstairs, upset about my DD 
and my mind wont switch off.. full stop.
Oh Cat I so hope your right,  you really deserve this hun... Well hopefully (knowing youll do test in morning) 
youll have a stronger line tomorrow  . OOh Im so excited for you... please let us know as soon as you can, and even
if it doesnt show tomorrow dont give up. What times your appointment tomoz? need to hear about that too.
I know some tests have a faint line if you look carefully anyway, but if the make you have doesnt have it on the others 
it sounds really promising doesnt it.Will go to sleep with my fingers and toes crossed for you (will prob wake up with
terrible cramp,  but what the heck eh lol .)

Nite nite xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

BFN again and can't even see a faint line on this one ..     the only positive is still no AF but daredn't hope it is still too early .. I am going to buy a better known brand of test today (have saved some early morning p to take with me and I am going to buy a clearblue one..) 

I feel that my body and mind have cheated me ..as I really had hoped the signs I had were a good sign..

Off for a bath ...and then walking to work today ..it will prob do me good !

Have a good day folks x
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya cat,
            When i got preg last time,the line was that faint i didnt notice it,it was my dh wo studied it and pointed it out to me.

        It did take a while before it showed up properly as i was testing all the time after that.So fingers crossed for you hun. 


  I started spotting last night and 2day its heavier but not right heavy,it is bright red though.

Do you think i should class this as day 1?xx

    Fi how you feeling? hope your okhun.xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi,

  Just an update on my last message,i av just been to pee and am now full flow,so this is day 1 isnt it


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all

Sorry to hear Cat.. yet more waiting..its not fair, but then I guess some things are worth waiting for..
still rooting for you

Max, yes I'd def class today as day 1 especially as its full flow by morning... you go girl!

Got results this morning, at 2 days early, it was 15... I don't think that sounds good but secretary,
(that seems to do more work than cons' and seems todeal with results etc) assures me I could have ovulated, dont
know how sudden the speed of the rise is over the last few days, Im not qualified..Anyone have any knowledge on this?

Also did 5 days early another test... BFN 
In my heart its not feeling good (i've even convinced myself I imagined the pink cm )


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just had this reply from Minxy (the star) and it's made me a bit more hopeful

Our progesterone levels will rise at different rates so would be difficult to say how quickly it rises !

If you have a level of 15 nmol/l at 5dpo then its quite likely that your levels would have risen to at least 30 nmol/l at 7dpo (they look for minimum of 30 nmol/l to indicate ovulation).

If your temps have remained high then that's a good sign that ovulation happened, along with the progesterone level.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified though so perhaps discuss with your consultant.


----------



## max_8579

Thanks fi

  It wouldnt show upthis early surely? I know how u feel as i was just the same

     Thinking of u hun.Lets hope its a good result in a few more days for you and cat.

   I have to wait untill cd42 to test for some reason,allthough its impossible to wait that long without testing.              

  It never gets any easier does it hun.xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thanks Max, even if I dont I'll be so happy for Cat if she does  
Im moaning and it must be so much more frustrating for you having to wait that long, good luck for this month hun, hope you and santa claus get that awaited BFP this month... hey your a stop at home like me now arent you?


----------



## Nix76

Hey girls !!

WOW - been off for a couple of days and pages to catch up on !!

GOOD LUCK Cat and Fi   

Had my re-scan today and it was crap.  Folly's only grown 1.5mm in 4 days and now only 13mm.  Results of my bloods were rubbish too, so it's not looking very good for me this month.  had to have bloods done again today (results on Monday) and then will either have to rescan or abandon this cycle.  If abandoned nurse said they'll up my dose to 150mg    and if that don't work then it's Ovarian Drilling !  Sounds hideous !  Has anyone had that done ??

Not feeling a very happy chappy today really !

How you all doing ??  (sorry no personals - I missed too much to catch up properly) 

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls .. have a headache and feel drained .. have just been to hospital appointment and he went through my history ..once they had got the right notes ..they had notes for someone else with the same name to begin with !! he noticed some blood results from last July ..which showed I have a possible thyroid problem ..but this was never followed up..he apologised and said he didn't know how they had missed it and that it would affect both my fertility and my weight .. and could explain why I yawn all the time lol.. 

He has given me some more clomid and wants me to carry on this next cycle ..but I am going to have blood tests next week ..looking at lots of different things inc my thyroid and he wants me to book in for a scan ..as he said that way he can go through my blood test results quicker ..bless him ..he is a really nice Dr .. do feel frustrated that all my clomid cycles might have been a waste of time tho !! 

I think I saw a faint tinge of pink when I went to the loo so i think that AF may well be on its way now .. 

Thanks for all your lovely positive messages x
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Nix so sorry to hear your results arent good hun, I hope you still dont have to abandon this month... but can i just say that I was on 100mg last month and my prog result was 2 (an absolute nothing) this month I was put up to 150mg and I may have ovulated. I know its not what you want for this month hun but I thought it may give you hope if you have to carry onto next month...


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Fi,

Trying hard to stay positive (it's my new thing and I'm crap at it    ), so will focus on what you've just said  

I'm off to scare the life outta myself by googling ovarian drilling....... 

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just found this on the net about thyroid problems ..from a link on FF .. my level was about 6.5!!

Here's How: 
Ask your doctor for a TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone) test, with the full panel of thyroid levels including Free Thyroxine (Free T4) and thyroid antibodies. 
Find out the actual numerical result for the TSH level, and don't accept "the result was normal," as a complete answer. 
Look at the TSH level. At most labs, normal range is approximately 0.5 to 5.5, but some endocrinologists believe that a woman with suspected thyroid disease may have difficulty getting pregnant and/or maintaining a pregnancy at a TSH higher than 2.0. 
If your TSH is "high-normal" and/or you had elevated antibodies, and your doctor is not willing to treat you, find a doctor or endocrinologist who has a good success rate working with thyroid-related infertility. 
Ensure that you are ovulating, by using a fertility awareness method, and/or ovulation predictor. 

No wonder I am not getting pregnant !
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Yeah fi im a stop at home too.

      I NEED HELP IM DOUBLED UP IN AGONY,cos i dont av periods very often there not painful.but this one is agony and the worst ive ever had.painkillers havent touched it,how cn i ease it.i havent even got a hot water bottle.xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,r u ok hun?

    Ive had the ovarian drilling done.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max 
I would go and see a pharmacist and get them to give you something stronger ..they can give you tablets with codeine in which are more likely to touch it hun .. and get yourself a hot water bottle as they are great ..otherwise maybe a nice hot bath would help? 

Hope you feel better soon hun  
Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Hey max 

I've always suffered with really bad period pains - normally take feminax (they've got codeine in I think) every few hours and the hot water bottle really helps.  I agree with Cat - go and see what the pharmacist can give you.

Yeah, I'm not bad thanks - obviously pi**ed off that it doesn;t seem to have worked this month, but am trying really hard to be positive !

Well, I googled the drilling, freaked myself out and am trying to block that from my mind now !!

Hope you feel better soon,

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. I'm just going to create you a new thread in a min.

Max, I used to have terrible pain and used to take nurofen plus as they are anti-inflamitaries (sp?) which are good for easing AF pains. In the end I got mefenamic acid from my docs though. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way girls: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95981.0


----------

